# Siamo a 5 mesi e io mi sono letteralmente innamorata di LUI



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.  
il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento


----------



## Pleasure (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento



quanti anni hai?


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> quanti anni hai?



25 xkè?


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

wat


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> wat


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

ma lui è sposato?


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ma lui è sposato?




separato da 3 anni con due bimbi...


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> separato da 3 anni con due bimbi...


ma tu vorresti costruire un futuro con questo uomo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ma tu vorresti costruire un futuro con questo uomo?


è cotta


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> separato da 3 anni con due bimbi...


Sul fatto che non si sbilanci direi che sia capibile.


Metti in conto che se dovessi avere una storia "seria" con lui,
probabilmente non vorrà altri figli ...

Magari adesso non te ne frega, ma ti potrebbe pesare in un prossimo futuro


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> ma tu vorresti costruire un futuro con questo uomo?



si forse in un futuro m basterebbe anche solo ora sapere che stiamo insieme... invece di vederci come due persone che nn sanno cosa sono ne carne e ne pesce...


io sono stracottaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cla87 (26 Febbraio 2013)

nel caso in cui doveste fidanzarvi ufficialmente, hai davvero voglia di caricarti sul groppone il peso di due bambini?


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> nel caso in cui doveste fidanzarvi ufficialmente, hai davvero voglia di caricarti sul groppone il peso di due bambini?



i suoi figli???


----------



## devastata (26 Febbraio 2013)

Maya, prudenza, due bimbi tu, due bimbi lui, la lontananza, non illuderti troppo, sai come la penso, divertiti ma dai la priorità ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

mi sa che la nostra "piccola" maya la prudenza l'ha persa per strada.


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sa che la nostra "piccola" maya la prudenza l'ha persa per strada.



ma i figli suoi stann cn la madre


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, prudenza, due bimbi tu, due bimbi lui, la lontananza, non illuderti troppo, sai come la penso, divertiti ma dai la priorità ai tuoi figli.





lo sooo la priorità la do.. infatti nn li faccio conoscere domani stesso... mi chiedo solo e possibile che il vedersi più frequentemente possa dare modo a entrambi di capire meglio? e sopratutto a lui di non vedermi solo come gioco? o puro sfogo fisico?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo sooo la priorità la do.. infatti nn li faccio conoscere domani stesso... mi chiedo solo e possibile che il vedersi più frequentemente possa dare modo a entrambi di capire meglio? e sopratutto a lui di non vedermi solo come gioco? o puro sfogo fisico?


lui ha trovato la madre ideale per i suoi figli: cotta di lui, incapace di vedere oltre 

scusa, ma in parole povere, il succo è questo.


----------



## devastata (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma i figli suoi stann cn la madre


Stanno con la madre ma sono ANCHE suoi, e deve vederli, frequentarli, curarli, seguirli. Inoltre abitate lontano.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si forse in un futuro m basterebbe anche solo ora sapere che stiamo insieme... invece di vederci come due persone che nn sanno cosa sono ne carne e ne pesce...
> 
> 
> io sono stracottaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Ma hai mai affrontato con lui questo argomento? È comunque se nei 5 mesi trascorsi non trovi sbavature particolari nel suo comportamento verso di te, ti consiglierei di non fasciasti la testa, se poi è separato con due figlie direi che ragionevolmente ci deve andar cauto lui per primo, devi considerare che lui ha già attraversato la crisi di un rapporto  di coppia quindi direi che la sua cautela depone a suo favore nel senso della serietà della persona


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Stanno con la madre ma sono ANCHE suoi, e deve vederli, frequentarli, curarli, seguirli. Inoltre abitate lontano.


Quoto, saranno sempre una parte importantissima della sua vita.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo sooo la priorità la do.. infatti nn li faccio conoscere domani stesso... mi chiedo solo e possibile che il vedersi più frequentemente possa dare modo a entrambi di capire meglio? e sopratutto a lui di non vedermi solo come gioco? o puro sfogo fisico?




Maya stellina...

E' bellissimo stare insieme, giocare, ridere...
Certo, stare insieme più a lungo darà anche la possibilità di conoscersi meglio.
E chi sono io per dirti che lui ti vede solo come un giocattolo?
Affetto, tenerezza, ci stanno tutte.

Mi spiace però dirti una cosa dura.
Io ho poco più di 30 anni. E ti trovo immatura. Non sono la sola qui dentro, mi pare, e non ti rimprovero di questo adesso, ma è così che ti ho letto sin dall'inizio.
Come ti può trovare un uomo di 44 anni, con separazione alle spalle e figli da crescere, con esperienza di vita e tutto?

Stella, ci credo che stai bene con lui.
Ma mi spiacerebbe se tu autoalimentassi una speranza senza fondamenta. Cerca di trattenerti, per il tuo bene.
Se contro ogni previsione nasce la Storia d'Amore del Secolo, fai sempre tempo a lasciarti andare, ti pare?


----------



## devastata (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lui ha trovato la madre ideale per i suoi figli: cotta di lui, incapace di vedere oltre
> 
> scusa, ma in parole povere, il succo è questo.



Non credo proprio, Maya deve essere la madre ideale per i suoi di figli, per gli altri c'è già una madre ed un padre.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma i figli suoi stann cn la madre


Cara certo ma devono vivere anche con il padre almeno in determinati periodi e devono instaurare un rapporto vero con la sua futura compagna ufficiale nonché madre di eventuali altri  figli ... Se intendi continuare con lui devi entrare nell'ordine delle idee tu per prima che queste bimbe faranno parte anche della tua vita :smile:


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma hai mai affrontato con lui questo argomento? È comunque se nei 5 mesi trascorsi non trovi sbavature particolari nel suo comportamento verso di te, ti consiglierei di non fasciasti la testa, se poi è separato con due figlie direi che ragionevolmente ci deve andar cauto lui per primo, devi considerare che lui ha già attraversato la crisi di un rapporto  di coppia quindi direi che la sua cautela depone a suo favore nel senso della serietà della persona


ho capito .... ma cm fa a restare impassibile? nel senso a nn far trasparire i suoi sentimenti?


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cara certo ma devono vivere anche con il padre almeno in determinati periodi e devono instaurare un rapporto vero con la sua futura compagna ufficiale nonché madre di eventuali altri  figli ... Se intendi continuare con lui devi entrare nell'ordine delle idee tu per prima che queste bimbe faranno parte anche della tua vita :smile:



nn avrei problemi ad accettare i suoi bimbi... anzi..


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non credo proprio, Maya deve essere la madre ideale per i suoi di figli, per gli altri c'è già una madre ed un padre.


infatti nn sarei madre di nessuno..altro figlio


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ho capito .... ma cm fa a restare impassibile? nel senso a nn far trasparire i suoi sentimenti?



Non è impassibile.
E' gentile, e affettuoso.
Io sono gentile e affettuosa con tutti gli amici. Anche con quelli con cui vado a letto.

Non assumere che l'amore arrivi necessariamente. Non è che ci si innamora ogni volta che si frequenta una persona e ci si fa l'amore, per quanto bello e affettuoso e tenero sia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non credo proprio, Maya deve essere la madre ideale per i *suoi di figli*, per gli altri c'è già una madre ed un padre.


li sta abbandonando in questo momento, per accudire quelli della sua nuova fiamma. ovviamente non ha idea cosa stia facendo, ma per lui, 44enne, Maya è la mamma ideale per i _suoi_ figli


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Maya stellina...
> 
> E' bellissimo stare insieme, giocare, ridere...
> Certo, stare insieme più a lungo darà anche la possibilità di conoscersi meglio.
> ...



nn e questione d lasciarsi andare e questione che la mia domanda nel forum era ma e possibile che mi chiama mi sente mi vede ma nn si affezziona a me? nn dico e sottolineo che mi dev dire TI AMO .....questo sia ben chiaro.... solo saper che sono qualcosina anche minima per lui


----------



## devastata (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ho capito .... ma cm fa a restare impassibile? nel senso a nn far trasparire i suoi sentimenti?



Per farli trasparire innanzitutto devono esserci, non darlo per scontato. 44 anni contro 25 e ogni 15 gg........


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per farli trasparire innanzitutto devono esserci, non darlo per scontato. 44 anni contro 25 e ogni 15 gg........


ogni 15 gg x vederci ma sentirci ogni giorno? 
come la vedi? 
voglio solo sapere se un pò di bene mi vuole solo pochinooooooooooooooo pochinooooo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ogni 15 gg x vederci ma sentirci ogni giorno?
> come la vedi?
> voglio solo sapere se un pò di bene mi vuole solo pochinooooooooooooooo pochinooooo


se non lo sai ora, allora sei cotta solo tu e mi spiace a dirlo, non ti ama.


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

xciò se nn si vedono questi sentiment nn li prova.... ?????? e così scontato... 
xò vedermi è una cosa fattibilissima ..... che lui riesce a fare senza nessun problema??? mi complimento con lui ....se è cosi


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya, tu mi sei simpatica e tanto, però.

Non sei matura, parli come una 12enne, non capisci le priorità se non le tue.
Parli di amore e amore ma.
Io che non ho figli leggo e mi si spalancano tanto di occhi quando rispondi
Ma i figli di lui stanno con la madre.

Ma scusa un attimo. Certo che TU non avresti problemi a conoscerli, ma non sei TU la priorità.
I bimbi sono la priorità.
E vanno protetti, pure i tuoi ovvio.
Visto che non sei sentimentalmente matura  ma nemmeno lontanamente, fra sei mesi magari ti rompi i coglioni di questo e i bimbi?
I tuoi che magari hanno conosciuto lui, o quelli di lui che hanno conosciuto te.

Maddai.


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se non lo sai ora, allora sei cotta solo tu e mi spiace a dirlo, non ti ama.




ma chi ha parlato di amore...nemmeno io lo amo


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xciò se nn si vedono questi sentiment nn li prova.... ?????? e così scontato...
> xò vedermi è una cosa fattibilissima ..... che lui riesce a fare senza nessun problema??? mi complimento con lui ....se è cosi




si Maya, è scontato.
Ti scopa e basta.
Ti vorrà bene ma se ti comporti con lui come scrivi qui, sembri il terzo figlio.
Sei bimba, di donna io non vedo nulla nei tuoi percorsi mentali.
E va pure bene perchè hai 25 anni., ma hai pure due figli.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn e questione d lasciarsi andare e questione che la mia domanda nel forum era ma e possibile che mi chiama mi sente mi vede ma nn si affezziona a me? nn dico e sottolineo che mi dev dire TI AMO .....questo sia ben chiaro.... solo saper che sono qualcosina anche minima per lui



Uhm.

Alcune persone sono capacissime di non affezionarsi.
Lui potrebbe, perchè no? E' naturale affezionarsi a qualcuno con cui si condivide il letto, sì.

Sottolineo il resto perchè per quanto tu dica che vorresti essere "qualcosina", in realtà i tuoi occhi sono già a forma di cuoricino rosa e sognano. E cominci già a tendere le orecchie e le antenne per cogliere segnali di affetto e oltre.
E temo che tu abbia bisogno di restare coi piedi per terra se non vuoi sbattere la testa mentre sogni ad occhi aperti.

Mi sento tanto mamma, sei poco più giovane di me ma stimoli il mio istinto materno...


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> maya, tu mi sei simpatica e tanto, però.
> 
> Non sei matura, parli come una 12enne, non capisci le priorità se non le tue.
> Parli di amore e amore ma.
> ...



ma infatti nn si fanno conoscere i figli se nn a storia seria e definita... ok??? 
io nn avrei problemi ad accettare i suoi figli... e lo ripeto... xkè credi che io nn sia capace'???? 
in questo momento il mio dilemma è : " UN UOMO è CAPACE DI STARE CN UNA DONNA VEDERLA E RIUSCIRE NEMMENO A LEGARSI UN Pò???" QUESTO è IL DILEMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm.
> 
> Alcune persone sono capacissime di non affezionarsi.
> Lui potrebbe, perchè no? E' naturale affezionarsi a qualcuno con cui si condivide il letto, sì.
> ...



a me stimola di andarla a prendere per un orecchio


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si Maya, è scontato.
> Ti scopa e basta.
> Ti vorrà bene ma se ti comporti con lui come scrivi qui, sembri il terzo figlio.
> Sei bimba, di donna io non vedo nulla nei tuoi percorsi mentali.
> E va pure bene perchè hai 25 anni., ma hai pure due figli.



MA CHE VUOLDIRE MI COMPORTO DA BIMBA? cosa farei secondo te da cosi infantile???
io a lui sti discorsi nn li hho mai fatti


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm.
> 
> Alcune persone sono capacissime di non affezionarsi.
> Lui potrebbe, perchè no? E' naturale affezionarsi a qualcuno con cui si condivide il letto, sì.
> ...


ma magari nn si condivide solo il letto........................ 
si vorrei esser altro ma una volta che siamo sicuri nn voglio esser la donna dei suoi divertimenti


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma infatti nn si fanno conoscere i figli se nn a storia seria e definita... ok???
> io nn avrei problemi ad accettare i suoi figli... e lo ripeto... xkè credi che io nn sia capace'????
> in questo momento il mio dilemma è : " U*N UOMO è CAPACE DI STARE CN UNA DONNA VEDERLA E RIUSCIRE NEMMENO A LEGARSI UN Pò???" QUESTO è IL *DILEMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Ommadonna.
Ok, ti rispondo seria.
Si.
Un gigantesco SI.
Te lo ripeto.
Ti vuole bene sicuramente ma anche se non ci sei non gli cambia la vita.
Dopo 5 mesi direi che qualche segnale diverso avrebbe dovuto dartelo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma chi ha parlato di amore...nemmeno io lo amo


non ci credo. vuoi sapere se ti vuol bene ma non vuoi che ti ami?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me stimola di andarla a prendere per un orecchio



A me no (al momento), perchè non penso che questa "storia" porti danno ai figli.

Appunto, se Maya tra un pò comincia a mostrare questa sua personalità al signore in questione, in 6 mesi non si stufa lei, ma lui. O cmq il signore bada a che Maya sia ben lontana dai figli.

Ergo, è probabile che l'unica che si faccia male sia Maya.

Mi piacerebbe che si rendesse conto da sola della frivolezza di questa discussione, e che cercasse di prendere la storia per quel che è. Quello mi direbbe che i figli di Maya hanno la speranza di avere una madre in grado di crescere.


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ommadonna.
> Ok, ti rispondo seria.
> Si.
> Un gigantesco SI.
> ...







ok ragazzi grazie a domani


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ci credo. vuoi sapere se ti vuol bene ma non vuoi che ti ami?


si


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> MA CHE VUOLDIRE MI COMPORTO DA BIMBA? cosa farei secondo te da cosi infantile???
> io a lui sti discorsi nn li hho mai fatti



ma ti leggi?
Sei infantile, sembri candy candy.
leggerti e basta sembra che tu abbia 15 anni, e anche se non parli così a lui, sei questa.
Infantile.
Oppure sei un attrice bravissima.

Ma guarda che non è una colpa essere infantili.
 Devi maturare.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> MA CHE VUOLDIRE MI COMPORTO DA BIMBA? cosa farei secondo te da cosi infantile???
> io a lui sti discorsi nn li hho mai fatti



Tebe ha ragione....poi troppa differenza d'eta..io di vivere assieme alla mia''amica''(differenza anche maggiore)..mai.piuttosto me lo taglio.
Poi al solito..come sail il volpon se magna la fagiana no??


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma infatti nn si fanno conoscere i figli se nn a storia seria e definita... ok???
> io nn avrei problemi ad accettare i suoi figli... e lo ripeto... xkè credi che io nn sia capace'????
> in questo momento il mio dilemma è : " *UN UOMO è CAPACE DI STARE CN UNA DONNA VEDERLA E RIUSCIRE NEMMENO A LEGARSI UN Pò???" QUESTO è IL DILEMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*




*SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII E CAPACISSIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## devastata (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma infatti nn si fanno conoscere i figli se nn a storia seria e definita... ok???
> io nn avrei problemi ad accettare i suoi figli... e lo ripeto... xkè credi che io nn sia capace'????
> in questo momento il mio dilemma è : " UN UOMO è CAPACE DI STARE CN UNA DONNA VEDERLA E RIUSCIRE NEMMENO A LEGARSI UN Pò???" QUESTO è IL DILEMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Maya, cosa intendi per 'legarsi un pò?'.

Mio marito si è scopato per cinque anni la bambina, per lasciarla con una telefonata quando è scoppiata la bomba.

Un uomo, come una donna, può tutto.

E tu ne sei un esempio.


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me no (al momento), perchè non penso che questa "storia" porti danno ai figli.
> 
> Appunto, se Maya tra un pò comincia a mostrare questa sua personalità al signore in questione, in 6 mesi non si stufa lei, ma lui. O cmq il signore bada a che Maya sia ben lontana dai figli.
> 
> ...




nn mi trattate male


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me no (al momento), perchè non penso che questa "storia" porti danno ai figli.
> 
> Appunto, se Maya tra un pò comincia a mostrare questa sua personalità al signore in questione, in 6 mesi non si stufa lei, ma lui. O cmq il signore bada a che Maya sia ben lontana dai figli.
> 
> ...



ma perchè tu hai letto solo questo 3d.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma infatti nn si fanno conoscere i figli se nn a storia seria e definita... ok???
> io nn avrei problemi ad accettare i suoi figli... e lo ripeto... xkè credi che io nn sia capace'????
> in questo momento il mio dilemma è : " UN UOMO è CAPACE DI STARE CN UNA DONNA VEDERLA E RIUSCIRE NEMMENO A LEGARSI UN Pò???" QUESTO è IL DILEMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



assolutamente capace.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sul fatto che non si sbilanci direi che sia capibile.
> 
> 
> Metti in conto che se dovessi avere una storia "seria" con lui,
> ...


ma lei ha pure figli se non sbaglio.....maya intendo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn mi trattate male



nessuno ti tratta male però sei infantile.
Stiamo parlando mica insultandoti.
Anzi.
Sembri quasi la mascotte di tradinet.:smile:


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, cosa intendi per 'legarsi un pò?'.
> 
> Mio marito si è scopato per cinque anni la bambina, per lasciarla con una telefonata quando è scoppiata la bomba.
> 
> ...



che cmq di me a lui importa questo intendo.. che nn sono la prima venuta ma una a cui ha aperto la porta di casa sua no???'
allora dovrei pensare chhe se ne porta mille a casa?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè tu hai letto solo questo 3d.



Mi ricordo quello dove si interrogava sulle eventuali richieste economiche del marito che voleva lasciare.
E poi quello in cui cominciava a chiedersi se non faceva una cavolata.

Ce ne sono altri?

Il marito l'ha mollato?

(Maya non è che non ti considero, magari Tebe meno coinvolta mi può fare un riassunto più conciso)


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessuno ti tratta male però sei infantile.
> Stiamo parlando mica insultandoti.
> Anzi.
> Sembri quasi la mascotte di tradinet.:smile:


mi trovo bene con voi vi aggiorno sempre sulla situazione come vedete... grazie dell' aiutooooo 
vado a casaa.... un bacio a domani


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricordo quello dove si interrogava sulle eventuali richieste economiche del marito che voleva lasciare.
> E poi quello in cui cominciava a chiedersi se non faceva una cavolata.
> 
> Ce ne sono altri?
> ...



mollato il marito


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si


insomma, vuoi una storia di solo sesso con affetto. secondo me questa storia funziona solo a letto, fuori no. ma secondo me stai sbagliando tutto, ti innamori perché?


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che cmq di me a lui importa questo intendo.. che nn sono la prima venuta ma una a cui ha a*perto la porta di casa sua no???'
> allora dovrei pensare chhe se ne porta mille a casa*?



ti ha parlato delle sue "ex?"


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che cmq di me a lui importa questo intendo.. che nn sono la prima venuta ma una a cui ha aperto la porta di casa sua no???'
> *allora dovrei pensare chhe se ne porta mille a casa*?



Se fossero mille sarebbe molto in gamba e con un sacco di tempo libero.
Non vedo però perchè non portarsi a casa tutte quelle che ci stanno. E' casa sua, è libera, è comoda è gratis.
Non ci vedrei nulla, nullissima di strano.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mollato il marito



Che sintesi! :smile:


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

a domani ragazzi un bacio


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti ha parlato delle sue "ex?"



si mi ha parlato


----------



## maya (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se fossero mille sarebbe molto in gamba e con un sacco di tempo libero.
> Non vedo però perchè non portarsi a casa tutte quelle che ci stanno. E' casa sua, è libera, è comoda è gratis.
> Non ci vedrei nulla, nullissima di strano.



va be ne arliamo domani dev andare a casa


----------



## devastata (26 Febbraio 2013)

Maya, come vi siete conosciuti?

Li hai la risposta.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ogni 15 gg x vederci ma sentirci ogni giorno?
> come la vedi?
> voglio solo sapere se un pò di bene mi vuole solo pochinooooooooooooooo pochinooooo


ma glielo hai mai chiesto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma glielo hai mai chiesto?


no, perché lei vuole che lui lo manifestasse di sua iniziativa


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento


Se ti piace questa situazione perchè vuoi cambiarla? Non state bene così? Se per te avere di più vale il rischio di perderlo prova a chiedergli un rapporto più concreto basato su progetti. Certo che dal vedersi ogni 15 giorni per trombare a gestire una famiglia allargata con rapporto quotidiano e continuativo.... ce ne passa. Non capisco perchè voi donne non riuscite ad accontentarvi di ciò che vi si da. Se non ha mai provato a chiederti di piú è perchè non vuole di più. In fondo chi glielo fa fare di mettersi in altri casini?

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti piace questa situazione perchè vuoi cambiarla? Non state bene così? Se per te avere di più vale il rischio di perderlo prova a chiedergli un rapporto più concreto basato su progetti. Certo che dal vedersi ogni 15 giorni per trombare a gestire una famiglia allargata con rapporto quotidiano e continuativo.... ce ne passa. Non capisco perchè voi donne non riuscite ad accontentarvi di ciò che vi si da. Se non ha mai provato a chiederti di piú è perchè non vuole di più. In fondo chi glielo fa fare di mettersi in altri casini?
> 
> S*B


Quoto 
Te lo dico da mesi Maya. Goditi questo rapporto. Ti fa stare bene? É carino con te? Che te frega di sapere cosa prova esattamente. Valuta quello che ti da. Ti basta? Si, allora continua senza assillarlo. No? Chiudi tutto e buona notte.
Sicuramente ti vuole bene e scopa bene con te. Tutto il resto potrebbe arrivare o no. Vivi Maya, passi ol tempo a farti domande e ti dimentichi di goderti quello che hai


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Maya, tesoro, ragiona...ascolta la zia Simy : STAI PER FARE UNA CAZZATA COLOSSALE.......PORCA PUTTANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Alessandra (26 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento



Ti vorra' bene e passera' sicuramente dei bei momenti con te, ma credo che non potra' mai darti di piu'.
Se questa situazione ti sta bene, bene. Se invece inizia a starti stretta...c'e' poco da fare.

Tieni conto che se siete distanti e vi vedete ogni 15 gg (cosi' mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte), potrai vedere solo le "luci" di questo rapporto....non lo conoscerai mai veramente, non lo vivi nella sua quotidianita'. 
Quando vi vedete, ognuno di voi tira fuori il meglio di se' e quindi e' un rapporto  che pare bello e magico anche per questo.
Probabilmente a lui va bene cosi' ed e' in questo modo che vuole viversela con te.


----------



## tesla (26 Febbraio 2013)

ma sei la tizia dell'edicola? 
quella coi due bambini?


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma sei la tizia dell'edicola?
> quella coi due bambini?


sì, o l'abbattiamo o ce la teniamo così


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma lei ha pure figli se non sbaglio.....maya intendo.


an ok me l'ero perso


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya, tesoro, ragiona...ascolta la zia Simy : STAI PER FARE UNA CAZZATA COLOSSALE.......PORCA PUTTANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


Addirittura?!

Ma che ha fatto non ho voglia di leggere tutto


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Addirittura?!
> 
> Ma che ha fatto non ho voglia di leggere tutto


è innamorata .... e non sa cosa significhi essere prudente...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Febbraio 2013)

Prima o poi io mi aspetto che qualcuno apra un thread lamentandosi del fatto che il partner l'abbia tradito, nonostante il fatto che il love calculator, (quello che ti dice la percentuale di riuscita di un amore semplicemente mandando un sms con i nomi dei due al nr.......) aveva sentenziato un bel 89%


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, o l'abbattiamo o ce la teniamo così


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è innamorata .... e non sa cosa significhi essere prudente...



si "innamora" sempre, nel senso che cerca il grande amore tipo secondo lavoro


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no, perché lei vuole che lui lo manifestasse di sua iniziativa


Allora e' proprio stracittà se non osa chiederlo a lui ma lo chiede qui, cara Maya alza le difese perché così ti puoi far male


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si "innamora" sempre, nel senso che cerca il grande amore tipo secondo lavoro


Ok del tipo non riesco a star sola, ma perché non è la prima volta che si strainnamora?


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima o poi io mi aspetto che qualcuno apra un thread lamentandosi del fatto che il partner l'abbia tradito, nonostante il fatto che il love calculator, (quello che ti dice la percentuale di riuscita di un amore semplicemente mandando un sms con i nomi dei due al nr.......) aveva sentenziato un bel 89%





Ultimo Sangre e free 100% col botto:inlove:

tsk tsk!


----------



## geko (26 Febbraio 2013)

[HR][/HR]





maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  *mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro....* nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento


Maremma mayala che angoscia...


----------



## tesla (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima o poi io mi aspetto che qualcuno apra un thread lamentandosi del fatto che il partner l'abbia tradito, nonostante il fatto che il love calculator, (quello che ti dice la percentuale di riuscita di un amore semplicemente mandando un sms con i nomi dei due al nr.......) aveva sentenziato un bel 89%


il love calculator "manda un sms tuo nome suo nome" non funziona? 


avevo puntato tutte le mie speranze su quello


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Siamo a 5 mesi e io mi sono letteralmente innamorata di LUI*



Tebe ha detto:


> si "innamora" sempre, nel senso che cerca il grande amore tipo secondo lavoro


Esattamente


----------



## babsi (27 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Maremma mayala che angoscia...



ahahahahhaah


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento


Mah!! diciamo che sono contento per te, però questa tua apertura di 3D mi sembra una ricerca di un qualche consenso che vorresti, magari per quietarti, d'altronde le risposte mi pare le hai avute tutte, non qua ma nell'altro 3D. Un consiglio? viviti tutto nella maniera stupenda che vuoi ti contraddistingua la situazione, però, stai all'erta! donarsi è giusto, vivere in un limbo che ti crei da sola sbagliato.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mah!! diciamo che sono contento per te, però questa tua apertura di 3D mi sembra una ricerca di un qualche consenso che vorresti, magari per quietarti, d'altronde le risposte mi pare le hai avute tutte, non qua ma nell'altro 3D. Un consiglio?* viviti tutto nella maniera stupenda *che vuoi ti contraddistingua la situazione, però, stai all'erta! donarsi è giusto, *vivere in un limbo che ti crei da sola sbagliato*.



io chiedo pareri... x avere delle delucidazioni in merito.... ai miei enigmi da 25 enne immatura 
siccome sn cresciuta cn due genitori molto bigotti poi io ho fatto tutt'altro xkè ho tradito nel mio matrimonio e nn sono quella che i miei avrebbero voluto ma... in casa nel mio letto ho fatto l'amore solo con lui(44) oltre mio marito... nn porto uomini a casa... mai fatto nemmeno quando ero sposata...  li incontravo fuori... e l'idea che u  uomo possa pensare questa è una troia ci sta con tutti mi da molto ma molto fastidio... ecco mi darebbe fastidio solo l'idea che lui il 44enne avrebbe di me.... è per questo che chiedo a voi se e cosi fattibile... la situazione... è voi da persone esterne mi avete risposto che si un uomo può anche fare tutto quello che il 44 enne  ha fatto per me senza nemmeno avere un minimo di interesse nei miei confronti... solo così.... x farlo 
fa male tutto ciò ..xkè io nn mi faccio 200 km x andare da lui e mettere a lavoro un altra persona al posto mio e doverla apagare per giunta solo xkè nn ho un cazzo da fare...xkè io se voglio per fare sesso lo trovo il pollo di turno... ma  a me interessa lui cavolo adesso nel mio cuore c'è lui nn  chatto più da un mese nn mi interessa rapportarmi con nessuno... mi sono impantanata con LUI....


STO MALE RAGAZZI :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si "innamora" sempre, nel senso che cerca il grande amore tipo secondo lavoro


nn è così


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok del tipo non riesco a star sola, ma perché non è la prima volta che si strainnamora?



veramente nn ho mai detto d essermi innamorata ogni gg di un uomo diverso...


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io chiedo pareri... x avere delle delucidazioni in merito....* ai miei enigmi da 25 enne immatura*
> siccome sn cresciuta cn due genitori molto bigotti poi io ho fatto tutt'altro xkè ho tradito nel mio matrimonio e nn sono quella che i miei avrebbero voluto ma... in casa nel mio letto ho fatto l'amore solo con lui(44) oltre mio marito... nn porto uomini a casa... mai fatto nemmeno quando ero sposata...  li incontravo fuori... e l'idea che u  uomo possa pensare questa è una troia ci sta con tutti mi da molto ma molto fastidio... ecco mi darebbe fastidio solo l'idea che lui il 44enne avrebbe di me.... è per questo che chiedo a voi se e cosi fattibile... la situazione... è voi da persone esterne mi avete risposto che si un uomo può anche fare tutto quello che il 44 enne  ha fatto per me senza nemmeno avere un minimo di interesse nei miei confronti... solo così.... x farlo
> fa male tutto ciò ..xkè io nn mi faccio 200 km x andare da lui e mettere a lavoro un altra persona al posto mio e doverla apagare per giunta solo xkè nn ho un cazzo da fare...xkè io se voglio per fare sesso lo trovo il pollo di turno... ma  a me interessa lui cavolo adesso nel mio cuore c'è lui nn  chatto più da un mese nn mi interessa rapportarmi con nessuno... mi sono impantanata con LUI....
> 
> ...


peccato tu abbia due figli e non possa permetterti di fare la ragazzina sciocca.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti piace questa situazione perchè vuoi cambiarla? Non state bene così? Se per te avere di più vale il rischio di perderlo prova a chiedergli un rapporto più concreto basato su progetti. Certo che dal vedersi ogni 15 giorni per trombare a gestire una famiglia allargata con rapporto quotidiano e continuativo.... ce ne passa. Non capisco perchè voi donne non riuscite ad accontentarvi di ciò che vi si da. Se non ha mai provato a chiederti di piú è perchè non vuole di più. In fondo chi glielo fa fare di mettersi in altri casini?
> 
> S*B


ho paura a chiedere xkè e presto... ma se prima ci si vedeva na volta al mese... ora gli incontri sn più ravvicinati.....magari è questione di tempo...solo che io la pazienza nn so dove sta d casa :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:  è questo il problema.... 
cmq a me cosi nn sta bene ...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato tu abbia due figli e non possa permetterti di fare la ragazzina sciocca.



nn faccio la ragazzina ............ sono solo presa da lui..........
i miei figli nn soffrono ....xkè nn la smettete di dirmi che ho due figli???? xkè??? dev fare la madre e basta??? n n posso esser innamorata nn ho diritto a fare l'amore?? 
nn ho diritto a sperare d avere un altro uomo al mio fianco? 
un uomo cn cui stare bene???


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è innamorata .... e non sa cosa significhi essere prudente...



per me la prudenza consiste nel non far conoscere lui ai miei figli o qualsiasi altro uomo se prima nn son sicura infatti la mia storia la vivo lontana dai bimbi.. 

poi se mi spiegate che vuoldire esser prudente xkè forse parliamo due lngue diverse....


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ma ….basita.
Ok 25 anni
Ma hai due bimbi

Viviti al limite questa cosa se ti fa stare bene come un dippiù senza tutte ste seghe mentali
 tenendo come priorità  i tuoi bambini e la tua sanità mentale che qui mi sa vacilla un po
Se il 44 enee dovesse capire mi sa che fugge a gambe levate

Io posso capire non sia facile a 25 anni gestire tutto se penso ai miei 25 anni studiavo viaggiavo mi divertivo ero decisamente ragazzina

Ma visto che la tua situazione richiede maturità ragazza mia rimboccati le maniche e non pensare solo a sto tizio


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn faccio la ragazzina ............ sono solo presa da lui..........
> i miei figli nn soffrono ...*.xkè nn la smettete di dirmi che ho due figli???? xkè??? dev fare la madre e basta*??? n n posso esser innamorata nn ho diritto a fare l'amore??
> nn ho diritto a sperare d avere un altro uomo al mio fianco?
> un uomo cn cui stare bene???


non la smettiamo perchè ci sono ed hanno diritto ad una madre con la testa sul collo.certo che ti puoi innamorare, ma non puoi comportarti come se non avessi la responsabilità di due bambini.
non si sa più come dirtelo.
ma a parte questo...a me non sembra tu sia rispettata anche come donna


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> per me la prudenza consiste nel non far conoscere lui ai miei figli o qualsiasi altro uomo se prima nn son sicura infatti la mia storia la vivo lontana dai bimbi..
> 
> poi se mi spiegate che vuoldire esser prudente xkè forse parliamo due lngue diverse....


Maya la prudenza vuol dire non buttarti tra le braccia del primo che incontri...sei arrivata dicendo che eri innamorata di lui...dopo manco una settimana ci hai detto che avevi conosciuto un altro meglio e eri innamorata dell'altro...ora torni e dici che sei innamorata di lui!

non ha manco iniziato la separazione con tuo marito e già pensi a "sentirti moglie di un altro" ma scherziamo


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn faccio la ragazzina ............ sono solo presa da lui..........
> i miei figli nn soffrono ....xkè nn la smettete di dirmi che ho due figli???? xkè??? dev fare la madre e basta??? n n posso esser innamorata nn ho diritto a fare l'amore??
> nn ho diritto a sperare d avere un altro uomo al mio fianco?
> un uomo cn cui stare bene???


ma ...Tu hai diritto di viverti le cose ma fai domande come una 15 enne

Ti dico che se quest uomo dovesse subodorare come stai messa sparirebbe

Ok la cotta ma calmati respira e vivi con meno ansia tutta questa cosa

Che fretta hai cosa pretendi

Questo uomo separato con figli ex moglie lavoro avrà tanti di quei casini che sfido chiunque pensare ad altro
Se verrà verrà da se

Certo se sei così..difficile 
Scusa la sincerità


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me?


Ciao Maya!

Ma non è che io pensi che con quelle come te non ci sia niente da fare, ma è così, almeno lo credo la maggior parte delle volte , perchè per la minor parte penso ad altro, e quindi non contano.
Sei nata male, non c'è che dire.
Il tuo destino era già segnato ed il solo fatto che tu ti stia ribellando così stupidante a lui ti deve rendere infelice.
Ed è giusto che sia così, perchè chi non fa quello che deve fare è giusto che non ci riesca e, se persevera, è ancor più giusto che la sorte lo pigli a frustate per ricordargli che sta percorrendo la vita contromano.
Sei stata segnata dal nascere in posto, in un tempo e da certi genitori, tu sei quindi il loro frutto.
Le mele non diventano pere, ed ancora meno banane!
Più cerchi di fare quel che non è destino che tu faccia più fallirai, sarai usata, sbeffeggiata e soffrirai.
Perchè sei stupida a ribellarti contro una vita che vede le tue voglie appagabili solo con sotterfugi, felicemente sposata agli occhi del mondo e segretamente immaialita con can cani e porci, nottetempo e infrattata però, come tuo marito con quelle come te ed anche con quelle peggio.
Renditi conto che sperare nell'impossibile è è una continua fonte di delusioni e miserie che si affastellano come covoni di grano sotto ai quali verrai schiacciata prima di capire in quale direzione muoverti per rivedere il cielo.
Ma non è troppo tardi per abbandonare ogni stupida voglia di sentimento e tornare alla felice vita socialmente tollerabile.
Non credo tu abbia, forza, volontà e intelligenza per fare altrimenti.
E, bada bene, parlo contro gli interessi stessi dei maschi attempati che potrebbero usarti come pezza da piedi.
Dovresti darmi credito per questo.

Oppure far il contrario, ma farlo bene, e dimostrare che puoi essere felice lo stesso.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non la smettiamo perchè ci sono ed hanno diritto ad una madre con la testa sul collo.certo che ti puoi innamorare, ma non puoi comportarti come se non avessi la responsabilità di due bambini.
> non si sa più come dirtelo.
> ma a parte questo...a me non sembra tu sia rispettata anche come donna



allora nn ho mai detto che nn ho la responsabilità dei miei figli.... ma perche dite cose senza senso??? me lo spiegate...
io sono presente coi miei bimbi e nn li trascuro certo xkèè quando ho loro nn ho tempo per parlare al telefono 
le paranoie me le faccio le 12 ore che sto a lavoro

e xkè nn sarei rispettata come donna?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya la prudenza vuol dire non buttarti tra le braccia del primo che incontri...sei arrivata dicendo che eri innamorata di lui...dopo manco una settimana ci hai detto che avevi conosciuto un altro meglio e eri innamorata dell'altro...ora torni e dici che sei innamorata di lui!
> 
> non ha manco iniziato la separazione con tuo marito e già pensi a "sentirti moglie di un altro" ma scherziamo


Ah
Questa me l’ero persa
Maya non buttarti a capofitto nell cose x riempire vuoti
Cerca con calma di pensare prima a te stessa fidati

Poi sei giovanissima non è certo finita qui


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> allora nn ho mai detto che nn ho la responsabilità dei miei figli.... *ma perche dite cose senza senso?*?? me lo spiegate...
> io sono presente coi miei bimbi e nn li trascuro certo xkèè quando ho loro nn ho tempo per parlare al telefono
> le paranoie me le faccio le 12 ore che sto a lavoro
> 
> e xkè nn sarei rispettata come donna?


va bene.ti faccio i miei auguri


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya la prudenza vuol dire non buttarti tra le braccia del primo che incontri...sei arrivata dicendo che eri innamorata di lui...dopo manco una settimana ci hai detto che avevi conosciuto un altro meglio e eri innamorata dell'altro...ora torni e dici che sei innamorata di lui!
> 
> non ha manco iniziato la separazione con tuo marito e già pensi a "sentirti moglie di un altro" ma scherziamo


:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> allora nn ho mai detto che nn ho la responsabilità dei miei figli.... ma perche dite cose senza senso??? me lo spiegate...
> io sono presente coi miei bimbi e nn li trascuro certo xkèè quando ho loro nn ho tempo per parlare al telefono
> le paranoie me le faccio le 12 ore che sto a lavoro
> 
> e xkè nn sarei rispettata come donna?


è inutile....


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Maya!
> 
> ..........................
> Dovresti darmi credito per questo.
> ...


Tu stai setacciando la miniera delle gemme rosse per carpirne piu' di me.
Ma in 'sti giorni il filone mi pare scarso,nemmeno il salgemma si cava.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

*maya*

ci abbiamo provato provato in tutti i modi, ma pare che tu non voglia capire


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ci abbiamo provato provato in tutti i modi, ma pare che tu non voglia capire


già


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma ...Tu hai diritto di viverti le cose ma fai domande come una 15 enne
> 
> Ti dico che se quest uomo dovesse subodorare come stai messa sparirebbe
> 
> ...


MA SE ha tutti sti casini che cavolo mi ha fatto entrare nella sua vita? 
io pure ho casini ma se ho qualcosa di bello a cui pensare mi alleggerisco la vita... e nn me la complico... xkè se pensassi minimamente che me la complicassi lascerei perdere no???
xciò se lui vuole stare solo libero... mi mandasse in culo no?


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> MA SE ha tutti sti casini che cavolo mi ha fatto entrare nella sua vita?
> io pure ho casini ma se ho qualcosa di bello a cui pensare mi alleggerisco la vita... e nn me la complico... xkè se pensassi minimamente che me la complicassi lascerei perdere no???
> xciò se lui vuole stare solo libero... mi mandasse in culo no?


sesso.... hai presente?


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Maya!
> 
> Ma non è che io pensi che con quelle come te non ci sia niente da fare, ma è così, almeno lo credo la maggior parte delle volte , perchè per la minor parte penso ad altro, e quindi non contano.
> Sei nata male, non c'è che dire.
> ...


puoi usare un gergo più semplice??? nn ho capito nulla


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sesso.... hai presente?


no


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

Maya.

Sono sicura che non molli i bimbi per andare a fare l'amore da qualche parte.
Non è quello il punto.

MA.

La tua attitudine, a pensarti innamorata e a investire emotivamente (e non provare a dire che non ti stai facendo illusioni, si legge in ogni singolo tuo post) in situazioni che agli occhi di tutti gli altri sono evidentemente premature o addirittura irrealizzabili, è l'attitudine di una adolescente.
Partiamo da qui.

Una adolescente può innamorarsi, reinnamorarsi, lasciarsi, riprendersi, e non succederà nulla di male.
Dove entrano i tuoi figli?
I tuoi figli entrano quando una di queste storie che tu vedi importanti coi tuoi occhi adolescenti diventa un briciolo, anche solo un briciolo più seria di quello che è ora.

Appena avrai la sensazione che la storia sia "seria", sei in pericolo di fare scelte avventate. In cui i figli rimarranno coinvolti. E se già ora, con questo* nulla *che c'è, descrivi romanticamente il saluto davanti alla porta etc etc, 
Non sta accadendo adesso, ma vedendo i tuoi facili e mal riposti entusiasmi è facile prevedere.

Oltretutto, sei facile preda di delusioni e dolori, che ovviamente si ripercuotono sui figli. Difficile comunicare serenità quando dentro sei tutta disperata per il perduto amore.

Capito meglio?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sesso.... hai presente?



Volevo darti uno smeraldo per questa risposta così luminosa nella sua semplicità, ma non posso.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no



Scusa, che ci fate a casa sua?
Giocate a scacchi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> puoi usare un gergo più semplice??? nn ho capito nulla


Maya, tu non sei una brava ragazza.
I tuoi genitori e i tuoi compaesani si fanno il segno della croce quando passi neanche fossi il demonio.
Fai dei figli con un uomo che hai preso solo perchè ti portava via da un posto che non ti piaceva e cerchi un uomo vecchio per farci l'amore.
Sei tutta sbagliata.

Per fare una cosa fatta bene, devi tenerti tuo marito e toglierti le tue voglie di nascosto da lui, o con lui che se ne frega, che tanto è la stessa cosa.

Non sei abbastanza intelligente e furba per fare altrimenti.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya la prudenza vuol dire non buttarti tra le braccia del primo che incontri...sei arrivata dicendo che eri innamorata di lui...dopo manco una settimana ci hai detto che avevi conosciuto un altro meglio e eri innamorata dell'altro...ora torni e dici che sei innamorata di lui!
> 
> non ha manco iniziato la separazione con tuo marito e già pensi a "sentirti moglie di un altro" ma scherziamo


no carina innamorata lo sto dicendo ora di lui... 
quell'altro sembrava solo un pò meglio da altri punti di vista ,,, mi sono data algtre possibilità ma la mia testa era al 44 enne

nn voglio sentrmi moglie di nessun...voglio solo aver una persona al mio fianco che abbia voglia di stare bene cn me 
con dei progetti...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Maya, tu non sei una brava ragazza.
> I tuoi genitori e i tuoi compaesani si fanno il segno della croce quando passi neanche fossi il demonio.
> Fai dei figli con un uomo che hai preso solo perchè ti portava via da un posto che non ti piaceva e cerchi un uomo vecchio per farci l'amore.
> Sei tutta sbagliata.
> ...



mi stai dicendo che avrei dovuto tenermi la mia vita solo cosi perchè ormai era stato deciso ciò????
e continuare a fare le corna?


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Volevo darti uno smeraldo per questa risposta così luminosa nella sua semplicità, ma non posso.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi stai dicendo che avrei dovuto tenermi la mia vita solo cosi perchè ormai era stato deciso ciò????*
> e continuare a fare le corna?**


*Sì, perchè non sei capace di fare altrimenti.
**Si, perchè non sei capace di fare altrimenti.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Maya.
> 
> Sono sicura che non molli i bimbi per andare a fare l'amore da qualche parte.
> Non è quello il punto.
> ...


sn romatica che posso farci? mi e piaciuto il bacino sulla porta... 
e quando vedro che la storia si fa seria ssarà l'uomo a chiedermi di conoscere i miei bimbi... nn lo obbligherò io...  a me per adess basterebbe e dico BASTEREBBE SAPERE SOLO CHE NN SONO UN GIOCO... MA MI SEMBRA IMPOSSIBILE NONOSTANTE SIANO PASSATI 5 MESI VA BENE AVETE RAGIONE VOI CHE DEV DIRVI....


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Maya.
> 
> Sono sicura che non molli i bimbi per andare a fare l'amore da qualche parte.
> Non è quello il punto.
> ...


guarda che nel suo primo thread le è stato detto questo e tanto altro


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Sì, perchè non sei capace di fare altrimenti.
> **Si, perchè non sei capace di fare altrimenti.


lascia perdere


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lascia perdere


Io lo farò e tu dovresti fare altrettanto.

Ciao!


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

se è come dite voi....allora nn so cosa si merita quest'uomo dalla vita............. ma mi ci sono cosi legata che nn voglio augurargli nulla dico solo che ognuno avrà quel che si merita ....


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no carina innamorata lo sto dicendo ora di lui...
> quell'altro sembrava solo un pò meglio da altri punti di vista ,,, mi sono data algtre possibilità ma la mia testa era al 44 enne
> 
> nn voglio sentrmi moglie di nessun...voglio solo aver una persona al mio fianco che abbia voglia di stare bene cn me
> con dei progetti...


ah si è vero l'altro era bello aveva un bel lavoro e volevi sapere dopo quanti appuntamenti era il caso di andarci a letto...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ah
> Questa me l’ero persa
> Maya non buttarti a capofitto nell cose x riempire vuoti
> Cerca con calma di pensare prima a te stessa fidati
> ...


Ma deve batter qualche record?  Sindrome da infatuazione facile? È dura da reprimere


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ci abbiamo provato provato in tutti i modi, ma pare che tu non voglia capire



Infatti, ho l'impressione però che Maya veramente non riesce o magari non vuol farsi entrare dentro quello che gli diciamo


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima o poi io mi aspetto che qualcuno apra un thread lamentandosi del fatto che il partner l'abbia tradito, nonostante il fatto che il love calculator, (quello che ti dice la percentuale di riuscita di un amore semplicemente mandando un sms con i nomi dei due al nr.......) aveva sentenziato un bel 89%




:rotfl::rotfl:e ti pare no??


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> se è come dite voi....allora nn so cosa si merita quest'uomo dalla vita............. ma mi ci sono cosi legata che nn voglio augurargli nulla dico solo che ognuno avrà quel che si merita ....


Ma goditela questa storia!! con la consapevolezza reale però, inutile fantasticare e costruirsi una vita non vera e basata su un sogno solo tuo. Per come ti scrissi nell'altro 3D, sii chiara, prima con te e poi con lui, o eventualmente ti vivi il tutto serenamente e nelle modalità non solo tue, ma anche sue.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi stai dicendo che avrei dovuto tenermi la mia vita solo cosi perchè ormai era stato deciso ciò????
> e continuare a fare le corna?


sai io non mi meraviglio se hai sposato un uomo senza amarlo...
non mi meraviglio nemmeno che DOPO e molto dopo ti accorgi che in effetti era meglio non farlo...
mi meraviglio che con quest'uomo ci hai fatto non uno ma ben due figli...
stare insieme per convenienza va bene, ormai lo fanno in tanti, ma i figli si fanno solo con chi ami a meno che non siano un incidente di percorso ma non credo sia il tuo caso nemmeno questo.
che dirti
auguri...
sono daccordo con rabarbaro...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io lo farò e tu dovresti fare altrettanto.
> 
> Ciao!



io merito di esser felice come qualsiasi persona al mondo che poi nn sia il 44 enne la mia felicità su questo posso anche cercare di accettare... 
ma nn merito di esser giudicata e insultata da chi nn sa un cazzo di me... ok...... e nn sono un demone nessuno si fa il segno della croce quando passo io...  nn ti puoi permettere di dire ciò..... questo forum dovrebbe essere solo un modo per comunicare nulla di più io nn insulto nessuno e  vorrei che nessun e lo facesse con me accetto che son immatura... 
ma che merito solo di esser una poco di buono questo no... xkè nn è bello tradire e se ho posto fine al mio matrmonio e xkè mi facevo schifo da sola... lo capisci?? 

volevo vivere qualsiasi rapporto alla luce del sole... nn nascondendomi cn sms fuggiaschi... nn mi hanno mai realizzato queste cose.... si le ho fatte ma poi delle scopatine cosa me ne facevo...?


io voglio far l'amore con sentimento... e con 44enne ci metto l'anima.... mi piace... scopro parti del mio corpo mai conosciute....e nn mi era mai capitato.... 
noto la differenza di quando un uomo veniva a letto con me e quando invece lui mi bacia e mi accarezza.... ma so già che pensate.... ( è innamorata) xciò vede tutto perfetto...


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma deve batter qualche record?  Sindrome da infatuazione facile? È dura da reprimere


incapacità di stare sola...è questo il vero problema


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu stai setacciando la miniera delle gemme rosse per carpirne piu' di me.
> Ma in 'sti giorni il filone mi pare scarso,nemmeno il salgemma si cava.





maya ha detto:


> MA SE ha tutti sti casini che cavolo mi ha fatto entrare nella sua vita?
> io pure ho casini ma se ho qualcosa di bello a cui pensare mi alleggerisco la vita... e nn me la complico... xkè se pensassi minimamente che me la complicassi lascerei perdere no???
> xciò se lui vuole stare solo libero... mi mandasse in culo no?


Mi stai diventando maledettamente simpatica:mrgreen: scusa a me sembra sia tu che ti lamenti (non lui)del vostro rapporto in embrione, quindi se non ti vuoi complicare la vita lascialo tu


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> se è come dite voi....allora nn so cosa si merita quest'uomo dalla vita............. ma mi ci sono cosi legata che nn voglio augurargli nulla dico solo che ognuno avrà quel che si merita ....


eh si...
credo prorpio che sia così...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai io non mi meraviglio se hai sposato un uomo senza amarlo...
> non mi meraviglio nemmeno che DOPO e molto dopo ti accorgi che in effetti era meglio non farlo...
> mi meraviglio che con quest'uomo ci hai fatto non uno ma ben due figli...
> stare insieme per convenienza va bene, ormai lo fanno in tanti, ma i figli si fanno solo con chi ami a meno che non siano un incidente di percorso ma non credo sia il tuo caso nemmeno questo.
> ...


li ho voluti li abbiamo voluti ci sono e siamo contenti ma noi come coppia abbiamo fallito nn ci amiamo... e x questp che nn potevo... stare ancora con lui... nn riuscite a capire nn c'è la fate... nn so più cosa dirvi


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Sì, perchè non sei capace di fare altrimenti.
> **Si, perchè non sei capace di fare altrimenti.


Questo duetto mi sta appassionando :mrgreen: scusate l'intrusione


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma goditela questa storia!! con la consapevolezza reale però, inutile fantasticare e costruirsi una vita non vera e basata su un sogno solo tuo. Per come ti scrissi nell'altro 3D, sii chiara, prima con te e poi con lui, o eventualmente ti vivi il tutto serenamente e nelle modalità non solo tue, ma anche sue.



se sono ancora qui e nn lo mandato a quel paese e xkè spero che qualcosa cambi... ma la vedo dura... 
nn sono buona a viverla se nn so se c'è qqualcosa...
se lo sapevo fa mi tenevo quei deficenti con cu mi sn fatta una scopata no'???


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi stai diventando maledettamente simpatica:mrgreen:


Se ce l'avevi con me,lieto di cio'.
Pero' sono ancora ominide.
Se invece ho frainteso,come non scritto....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> se è come dite voi....allora nn so cosa si merita quest'uomo dalla vita............. ma mi ci sono cosi legata che nn voglio augurargli nulla dico solo che ognuno avrà quel che si merita ....


Io ancora non ho capito cosa ti ha fatto di male quindi non comprendo cosa si meriti o forse si è resto cosi


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *li ho voluti li abbiamo voluti *ci sono e siamo contenti ma noi come coppia abbiamo fallito *nn ci amiamo.*.. e x questp che nn potevo... stare ancora con lui... nn riuscite a capire nn c'è la fate... nn so più cosa dirvi


sono i due neretti che non...ok..lascio stare..
forse eri troppo giovane poer sposarti...forse eri tropo giovane per tutto..e ancora lo sei...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi stai diventando maledettamente simpatica:mrgreen: scusa a me sembra sia tu che ti lamenti (non lui)del vostro rapporto in embrione, quindi se non ti vuoi complicare la vita lascialo tu



nn lo mollo xkè lo voglio...e nn voglio perderlo.... e m sfogo con voi....


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono i due neretti che non...ok..lascio stare..
> forse eri troppo giovane poer sposarti...forse eri tropo giovane per tutto..e ancora lo sei...



e allora aspetta che mi levo dal mondo cosi... almeno qualcuno sarà felice


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ce l'avevi con me,lieto di cio'.
> Pero' sono ancora ominide.
> Se invece ho frainteso,come non scritto....


Veramente pensavo di aver quotato Maya :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: considerato un commento per lei ... È così confusa che mi fa tenerezza oltre che simpatia :mrgreen: ma anche tu sei simpatico anche se ieri ti sei divertito tanto :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e allora aspetta che mi levo dal mondo cosi... almeno qualcuno sarà felice


no dico ma sei scema?


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito cosa ti ha fatto di male quindi non comprendo cosa si meriti o forse si è resto cosi




tutti mi stanno a dire che per lui nn sono nulla
-sn solo sesso
-di me nn gli importa nulla
-che mi merito ciò



ma io so anche quello che lui ha detto a me e se quelle parole le ha dette tanto per dire sai che gli dicooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ????????????????

nn posso ..........................divento cattiva..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
lasciamo perdere .......


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e allora aspetta che mi levo dal mondo cosi... almeno qualcuno sarà felice


...e si evince anche da questa risposta.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn lo mollo xkè lo voglio...e nn voglio perderlo.... e m sfogo con voi....


Ma se ha questi dubbi parlarne a lui,il peggio che ti sentirai rispondere  è che non si sente così coinvolto ma almeno saprai la verità e potrai agire di conseguenza nella CONSAPEVOLEZZA, magari, invece  ti risponde come vuoi tu o semplicemente ti spiega da uomo adulto che le piaci molto e che sta solo prendendo tempo per non affrettare e rovinare tutto (siete tutti e due post separazione, quindi un minimo di cautela mi sembra segno di maturità e di rispetto) spero di esser stata chiara


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io merito di esser felice come qualsiasi persona al mondo che poi nn sia il 44 enne la mia felicità su questo posso anche cercare di accettare...
> ma nn merito di esser giudicata e insultata da chi nn sa un cazzo di me... ok...... e nn sono un demone nessuno si fa il segno della croce quando passo io...  nn ti puoi permettere di dire ciò..... questo forum dovrebbe essere solo un modo per comunicare nulla di più io nn insulto nessuno e  vorrei che nessun e lo facesse con me accetto che son immatura...
> ma che merito solo di esser una poco di buono questo no... xkè nn è bello tradire e se ho posto fine al mio matrmonio e xkè mi facevo schifo da sola... lo capisci??
> 
> ...


E' ovvio che tu meriti di essere felice, come tutti e non meno di chiunque altro sulla faccia della terra.
Il sentirti insultata, quando uno sconosciuto ti fornisce un consiglio basato su un'interpretazione tutta sua del tuo racconto, è già indice di quanto tu stessa ne sia poco convinta, di te e delle tue scelte.
Ed il farti schifo da sola, come dire, non è indice di quanto invece tu possa far schifo agli altri, mi spiego?
C'è gente ben felice e soddisfatta di intrallazzare segretamente e di fare la splendida in piazza...
Tu non sei nè meglio nè peggio di costoro, semplicemente ti senti diversa, ed incapace fare allo stesso modo.
Qui, a mio parere, inizia e finisce il tuo problema.
Non sei infatti nè falsa e bugiarda abbastanza da vivere felicemente come ti sarebbe facile, nè forte abbastanza da esserlo in modo più impegnativo, cioè come stai facendo ora.
Ti suggerivo semplicemente la via più semplice.
E, in vertà, ti avevo suggerito anche la più complicata alla fine del primo post, ma tu non hai colto.

Quindi fatti esplorare quanto vuoi e continua ad ingnorare qualunque avvertimento ti venga proposto, tanto farà male soprattutto a te alla fine dei conti.

Ciao!


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente pensavo di aver quotato Maya :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: considerato un commento per lei ... È così confusa che mi fa tenerezza oltre che simpatia :mrgreen: ma anche tu sei simpatico anche se ieri ti sei divertito tanto :mrgreen:


Ecco spiegato il qui pro quo.
Ringrazio per la benevolenza,era quel lei che mi stava facendo venire dei dubbi.....da una rapida controllata,pare che lo status quo sia ancora l'originale.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no dico ma sei scema?



simy  nn mi dite altro che sn immatura ...ma vorrei conoscere tutte le persone che si sentono cosi bravi a dare consigl quante volte hanno vissuto storie senza coinvolgimento,quanti di loro nn hanno sofferto? 

o sono stati tutti così bravi sia uomini che donne a usare l'altro solo per i propri tornaconto...?
xkè se  e così mi complimento con gli tutti ma provo anche molto ribrezzo... x loro xkè nn è giusto usare le persone solo perchhè nn si ha di meglio tra le mani...e mi riferisco anche al 44 enne che magari mi usa xke nn ha di meglio.... ma se è cosi.. maledico tuttooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo e maledico me stessa... e prego diooooo che tutto ciò finisca al più presto


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> tutti mi stanno a dire che per lui nn sono nulla
> -sn solo sesso
> -di me nn gli importa nulla
> -che mi merito ciò
> ...


Ohhhhh mo ci siamo: "tutti TI STANNO A DIRE " e tu preferisci dare ascolto a tutti invece di ascoltare le sue parole e i suoi gesti. Qui mi sorge spontane una domanda : ti fidi di lui?


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' ovvio che tu meriti di essere felice, come tutti e non meno di chiunque altro sulla faccia della terra.
> Il sentirti insultata, quando uno sconosciuto ti fornisce un consiglio basato su un'interpretazione tutta sua del tuo racconto, è già indice di quanto tu stessa ne sia poco convinta, di te e delle tue scelte.
> Ed il farti schifo da sola, come dire, non è indice di quanto invece tu possa far schifo agli altri, mi spiego?
> C'è gente ben felice e soddisfatta di intrallazzare segretamente e di fare la splendida in piazza...
> ...


no, sono i bambini che in qualche modo si ritrovano una situazione del piffero per due genitori scellerati.
questo mi fa uscire di senno, francamente


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ecco spiegato il qui pro quo.
> Ringrazio per la benevolenza,era quel lei che mi stava facendo venire dei dubbi.....da una rapida controllata,pare che lo status quo sia ancora l'originale.


Io sono assolutamente pacifica, a domanda rispondo, a provocazione idem :mrgreen: ciao eretteo


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e allora aspetta che mi levo dal mondo cosi... almeno qualcuno sarà felice


 questa è una risposta da adolescente capricciosa...lo vuoi capire che anche questo non potresti fare perché sei madre, santo cielo??


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' ovvio che tu meriti di essere felice, come tutti e non meno di chiunque altro sulla faccia della terra.
> Il sentirti insultata, quando uno sconosciuto ti fornisce un consiglio basato su un'interpretazione tutta sua del tuo racconto, è già indice di quanto tu stessa ne sia poco convinta, di te e delle tue scelte.
> Ed il farti schifo da sola, come dire, non è indice di quanto invece tu possa far schifo agli altri, mi spiego?
> C'è gente ben felice e soddisfatta di intrallazzare segretamente e di fare la splendida in piazza...
> ...


la tua via qual'era??


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> simy nn mi dite altro che sn immatura ...ma vorrei conoscere tutte le persone che si sentono cosi bravi a dare consigl quante volte hanno vissuto storie senza coinvolgimento,quanti di loro nn hanno sofferto?
> 
> o sono stati tutti così bravi sia uomini che donne a usare l'altro solo per i propri tornaconto...?
> xkè se e così mi complimento con gli tutti ma provo anche molto ribrezzo... x loro xkè nn è giusto usare le persone solo perchhè nn si ha di meglio tra le mani...e mi riferisco anche al 44 enne che magari mi usa xke nn ha di meglio.... ma se è cosi.. maledico tuttooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo e maledico me stessa... e prego diooooo che tutto ciò finisca al più presto


TI HA RISPOSTO MINERVA....


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohhhhh mo ci siamo: "tutti TI STANNO A DIRE " e tu preferisci dare ascolto a tutti invece di ascoltare le sue parole e i suoi gesti. Qui mi sorge spontane una domanda : ti fidi di lui?


se si fidava chiedeva a noi...e postava qui i suoi dubbi?...


che poi..5 mesi...
sono tanti?..per niente...
in 5 mesi cosa vuoi che faccia(con una diff di età notevole) ti chiede di sposarlo??..
che stia un pò per fatti suoi, che non sia espansivo ci sta eccome...
magari non è nemmeno nel suo carattere essere così ma lei ancora non può nemmeno sapere questo perchè ripeto si frequentano da soli 5 mesi...

le persone non fanno presto tutto e subito..ma piano piano...e meno male...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohhhhh mo ci siamo: "tutti TI STANNO A DIRE " e tu preferisci dare ascolto a tutti invece di ascoltare le sue parole e i suoi gesti. Qui mi sorge spontane una domanda : ti fidi di lui?



no nn mi fido di lui... no in questo momento nn dandomi certezze m sento solo la 25 enne del 44enne
e nn voglio essere la bambolina di nessuno... 
nn dicendomi nulla nn so cosa pensa cosa prova... forse nn sa esprimere i suoi sentimenti? :nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke:
 NON CE LA FACCIO PIù


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> se sono ancora qui e nn lo mandato a quel paese e xkè spero che qualcosa cambi... ma la vedo dura...
> nn sono buona a viverla se nn so se c'è qqualcosa...
> se lo sapevo fa mi tenevo quei deficenti con cu mi sn fatta una scopata no'???



Di certo so due cose, le so in base a quello che hai scritto, la prima è, sperare non nuoce, se nel frattempo ci si vede davvero qualcosa.

La seconda è, prendi atto di quello che tu stesso hai scritto, perchè se hai scopato dei deficienti.......insomma.... 

Non voglio offenderti sia chiaro, ma sono parole tue quelle.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *no nn mi fido di lui... no in questo momento nn dandomi certezze m sento solo la 25 enne del 44enne
> *e nn voglio essere la bambolina di nessuno...
> nn dicendomi nulla nn so cosa pensa cosa prova... forse nn sa esprimere i suoi sentimenti? :nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke:
> NON CE LA FACCIO PIù


.....


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una risposta da adolescente capricciosa...lo vuoi capire che anche questo non potresti fare perché sei madre, santo cielo??


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono assolutamente pacifica, a domanda rispondo, a provocazione idem :mrgreen:
> E fai benissimo....ho sempre apprezzato le donne di carattere
> ciao eretteo


buona giornata a te


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sono i bambini che in qualche modo si ritrovano una situazione del piffero per due genitori scellerati.
> questo mi fa uscire di senno, francamente


Ho esperienza di persone umanamente e relazionalmente deprecabili che purtuttavia sono stati genitori ben più che decenti: non vorrei pronunciarmi sull'argomento.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Io sono assolutamente pacifica,* a domanda rispondo, a provocazione idem :mrgreen: ciao eretteo



...che delusione...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

ti era stato detto rimani per un periodo da sola, resettati, pensa,rifletti, chiediti perché il tuo matrimonio è finito, perché hai voluto questi figli.....cosa vuoi dalla vita?
 quali sono i tuoi interessi..? sei consapevole abbastanza di quanto sia bello vedere crescere due bambini sani? lo sai che sei fortunata?
  poi , quando sarai più matura e consapevole arriverà l'amore, non le storielle che vivi ora    ti tolgono invece di darti 





maya ha detto:


> no nn mi fido di lui... no in questo momento nn dandomi certezze m sento solo la 25 enne del 44enne
> e nn voglio essere la bambolina di nessuno...
> nn dicendomi nulla nn so cosa pensa cosa prova... forse nn sa esprimere i suoi sentimenti? :nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke:
> NON CE LA FACCIO PIù


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> la tua via qual'era??


Tenerti la famigliola felice di facciata fintanto che non verifichi che gli altri ometti con cui vai non siano solo un fuoco di paglia.

Ma hai già detto che la cosa non ti va...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di certo so due cose, le so in base a quello che hai scritto, la prima è, sperare non nuoce, se nel frattempo ci si vede davvero qualcosa.
> 
> La seconda è, prendi atto di quello che tu stesso hai scritto, perchè se hai scopato dei deficienti.......insomma....
> 
> Non voglio offenderti sia chiaro, ma sono parole tue quelle.



TRANQUILLO ULTIMO CI SONO MODI E MODI DI DIRE LE COSE E CON TE ORMAI NN E LA PRIMA VOLTA CHE PARLO

SCOPATO DEI DEFICENTI NEL SENSO CHE LE SCOPATE CHE ERANO SCOPATE LE HO FATTE

MA QUESTO STA A 200KM ... SI PUò SCOPARE UAN VOLTA UNA DONNA NN PER 5 MESI DI SEGUITO... IO ALMENO PENSO CHE SE A UN UOMO NN INTERESSA UAN DONNA PUò VENIRE UNA DUE VOLTE POI FAREBBE PRIMA A TROVARNE UNA PIù VICINA... CAVOLO ... DITEMI LA VOSTRA SU QUESTO...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> TRANQUILLO ULTIMO CI SONO MODI E MODI DI DIRE LE COSE E CON TE ORMAI NN E LA PRIMA VOLTA CHE PARLO
> 
> SCOPATO DEI DEFICENTI NEL SENSO CHE LE SCOPATE CHE ERANO SCOPATE LE HO FATTE
> 
> MA QUESTO STA A 200KM ... SI PUò SCOPARE UAN VOLTA UNA DONNA NN PER 5 MESI DI SEGUITO... IO ALMENO PENSO CHE SE A UN UOMO NN INTERESSA UAN DONNA PUò VENIRE UNA DUE VOLTE POI *FAREBBE PRIMA A TROVARNE UNA PIù VICINA...* CAVOLO ... DITEMI LA VOSTRA SU QUESTO...


E se non la trova...


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya la prudenza vuol dire non buttarti tra le braccia del primo che incontri...sei arrivata dicendo che eri innamorata di lui...dopo manco una settimana ci hai detto che avevi conosciuto un altro meglio e eri innamorata dell'altro...ora torni e dici che sei innamorata di lui!
> 
> non ha manco iniziato la separazione con tuo marito e già pensi a "sentirti moglie di un altro" ma scherziamo



La penso anch'io cosi, e l'ho detto a Maya in tutti i modi possibili, come donna e come madre.

Il fatto inoltre che abbia continuato a chattare fino a un mese fa, in cerca di compagni,  l'altro con cui è uscita sempre in contemporanea al 44enne, dimostra immaturità. Diciamo che a 25 anni può riempire un lungo curriculum. Poi i termini non spettano a noi attribuirli, è la tua coscienza Maya a dover dirti se come ti comporti ti piace e ti procura stima di te stessa. Devi fermarti e ragionare.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> TRANQUILLO ULTIMO CI SONO MODI E MODI DI DIRE LE COSE E CON TE ORMAI NN E LA PRIMA VOLTA CHE PARLO
> 
> SCOPATO DEI DEFICENTI NEL SENSO CHE LE SCOPATE CHE ERANO SCOPATE LE HO FATTE
> 
> MA QUESTO STA A 200KM ... SI PUò SCOPARE UAN VOLTA UNA DONNA NN PER 5 MESI DI SEGUITO... IO ALMENO PENSO CHE SE A UN UOMO *NN INTERESSA UAN DONNA PUò VENIRE UNA DUE VOLTE POI FAREBBE PRIMA A TROVARNE UNA PIù VICINA... *CAVOLO ... DITEMI LA VOSTRA SU QUESTO...


due gusti sono meglio di uno...



è pessima lo so..ma è quel che ho pensato...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti era stato detto rimani per un periodo da sola, resettati, pensa,rifletti, chiediti perché il tuo matrimonio è finito, perché hai voluto questi figli.....cosa vuoi dalla vita?
> quali sono i tuoi interessi..? sei consapevole abbastanza di quanto sia bello vedere crescere due bambini sani? lo sai che sei fortunata?
> poi , quando sarai più matura e consapevole arriverà l'amore, non le storielle che vivi ora    ti tolgono invece di darti



 E ALLORA E ANCHE VERO CHE SOLA NN SO STARE...  SU QUESTO CI SIETE ARRIVATI DA SOLI.............

IL MIO MATRIMONIO E FINITO XKè è AVVENUTO TROPPO IN FRETTA E CON UNA CERTA ANZI PROFONDA SUPERFICILITà

li ho voluti i bimbi xkè x me essere mamma è la cosa più bella che ci sia....e da questa vita voglio una famiglia... 
voglio condividere tutto nn solo con i miei figli ma cn un uomo che può stare con me 

queste sono le mie priorità....

magari le storielle si mi tolgono ma almeno danno vita a una vita già apatica di suo...
sempre per i soliti problemi lavoro e famglia distante


volete sapere l'ultima i miei hanno dei problemi di salute e io sapete da chi sono venuta a saperlo? dalla mia Madrina...xkè loro mi tengono all'oscuro di tutto...
xcio nn ci sn mi hanno ripudiata come figlia.... da quando mi sn separata... 
xciò almeno qualche speranza x cui vivere io dev averla... se no MUOIO


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> TRANQUILLO ULTIMO CI SONO MODI E MODI DI DIRE LE COSE E CON TE ORMAI NN E LA PRIMA VOLTA CHE PARLO
> 
> SCOPATO DEI DEFICENTI NEL SENSO CHE LE SCOPATE CHE ERANO SCOPATE LE HO FATTE
> 
> MA QUESTO STA A 200KM ... SI PUò SCOPARE UAN VOLTA UNA DONNA NN PER 5 MESI DI SEGUITO... IO ALMENO PENSO CHE SE A UN UOMO NN INTERESSA UAN DONNA PUò VENIRE UNA DUE VOLTE POI FAREBBE PRIMA A TROVARNE UNA PIù VICINA... CAVOLO ... DITEMI LA VOSTRA SU QUESTO...



Ma posso essere mille le risposte maya! come fai a non capire questo?

E come fai a farti tutte queste domande alle quali soltanto lui potrebbe risponderti, se è sincero però.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se non la trova...



NN è DIFFICILE...? 
SI TIENE ME FIN QUANDO NN LA TROVA???


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> La penso anch'io cosi, e l'ho detto a Maya in tutti i modi possibili, come donna e come madre.
> 
> Il fatto inoltre che abbia continuato a chattare fino a un mese fa, in cerca di compagni,  l'altro con cui è uscita sempre in contemporanea al 44enne, dimostra immaturità. Diciamo che a 25 anni può riempire un lungo curriculum. Poi i termini non spettano a noi attribuirli, è la tua coscienza Maya a dover dirti se come ti comporti ti piace e ti procura stima di te stessa. Devi fermarti e ragionare.



DA DONNA SEPARATA SN LIBERA DI FREQUENTARE CHI VOGLIO


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> E ALLORA E ANCHE VERO CHE SOLA NN SO STARE... SU QUESTO CI SIETE ARRIVATI DA SOLI.............
> 
> *IL MIO MATRIMONIO E FINITO XKè è AVVENUTO TROPPO IN FRETTA E CON UNA CERTA ANZI PROFONDA SUPERFICILITà
> *
> ...


e adesso pretendi che con la stessa fretta anzi anche meno il tutto ri-avvenga con un altro uomo???perchè stavolta lo ami??
in genere i reduci da un disastro camminano con i piedi di piombo...
a te il piombo ti è arrivato al cervello..

io lascio perdere.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> MA SE ha tutti sti casini che cavolo mi ha fatto entrare nella sua vita?
> io pure ho casini ma se ho qualcosa di bello a cui pensare mi alleggerisco la vita... e nn me la complico... xkè se pensassi minimamente che me la complicassi lascerei perdere no???
> xciò se lui vuole stare solo libero... mi mandasse in culo no?



Maya, non ti ha fatto entrare nella sua vita, solo una volta al mese, prima, e ogni quindici giorni adesso, nel suo letto.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma posso essere mille le risposte maya! come fai a non capire questo?
> 
> E come fai a farti tutte queste domande alle quali soltanto lui potrebbe risponderti, se è sincero però.



ULTIMO NN HO IL CORAGGIO DI FARLE A LUI QUESTE DOMANDE....  
SN STUFA... SOLO SFOGANDOMI QUI CERCO QUALCHE SOLLIEVO


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e adesso pretendi che con la stessa fretta anzi anche meno il tutto ri-avvenga con un altro uomo???perchè stavolta lo ami??
> in genere i reduci da un disastro camminano con i piedi di piombo...
> a te il piombo ti è arrivato al cervello..
> 
> io lascio perdere.



IO NN VOGLIO UN ALTRO MATRIMONIO VOGLIO SOLO SAPERE COSA SONO PER LUI.... 
NN VOGLIO ESSERE SOLO UN GIOCO VORREI ESSER UNA PERSONA CON CUI STA BENE.... CHE PER ADESSO HA VOGLIA DI STARCI INSIEME MA NN E DETTO CHE PER FORZA DOBBIAMO SPOSARCI O CONVIVERE??? 

MA NN VOGLIO *SAPERE  CHE SCOPA E BASTA CON ME MI FA TROPPO MALEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ULTIMO NN HO IL CORAGGIO DI FARLE A LUI QUESTE DOMANDE....
> SN STUFA... SOLO SFOGANDOMI QUI CERCO QUALCHE SOLLIEVO


Ecco vedi? avevo ragione quando ti scrivevo che qua cerchi uno sfogo. Quindi ben sai che l'unica soluzione è trovare il coraggio, trovare il coraggio anche di essere mollata.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, non ti ha fatto entrare nella sua vita, solo una volta al mese, prima, e ogni quindici giorni adesso, nel suo letto.



NN TI CAPISCO DEVASTATA?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> NN è DIFFICILE...?
> SI TIENE ME FIN QUANDO NN LA TROVA???


Si, probabile. Come disse qualcuno "per la fregna questo ed altro".


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> IO NN VOGLIO UN ALTRO MATRIMONIO VOGLIO SOLO SAPERE COSA SONO PER LUI....
> NN VOGLIO ESSERE SOLO UN GIOCO VORREI ESSER UNA PERSONA CON CUI STA BENE.... CHE PER ADESSO HA VOGLIA DI STARCI INSIEME MA NN E DETTO CHE PER FORZA DOBBIAMO SPOSARCI O CONVIVERE???
> 
> MA NN VOGLIO *SAPERE CHE SCOPA E BASTA CON ME MI FA TROPPO MALEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


chiediglieloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

e meno male che state lontani pover'uomo...
che pretendi dopo 5 mesi????cosa..cosa da un uomo molto più grande che ti giuri amore eterno...???

ma io dico.
la storia che racconti è normalissima, non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso...sta procedendo normalmente..
tu ti sei appena appena separata ha due bambini..
lui è separato con gfigli
5 mesi in tutto vi siete visti quante volte?
che pretendi amore mio santo...
ma cosa...



basta..sono stanca...
cla' per favore quando vai al bar avverti ho un calo di zuccheri...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? avevo ragione quando ti scrivevo che qua cerchi uno sfogo. Quindi ben sai che l'unica soluzione è trovare il coraggio, trovare il coraggio anche di essere mollata.




LO SO CERCO DI FARMENE UN IDEA


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> DA DONNA SEPARATA SN LIBERA DI FREQUENTARE CHI VOGLIO



Maya, nessuno te lo proibisce, se però chiedi consigli e ti interroghi, è perchè le tue scelte sei la prima a metterle in dubbio.

FREQUENTAVI chi volevi anche quando eri sposata.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> IO NN VOGLIO UN ALTRO MATRIMONIO VOGLIO SOLO SAPERE COSA SONO PER LUI....
> NN VOGLIO ESSERE SOLO UN GIOCO VORREI ESSER UNA PERSONA CON CUI STA BENE.... CHE PER ADESSO HA VOGLIA DI STARCI INSIEME MA NN E DETTO CHE PER FORZA DOBBIAMO SPOSARCI O CONVIVERE???
> 
> MA NN VOGLIO *SAPERE  CHE SCOPA E BASTA CON ME MI FA TROPPO MALEEEEEEEEEEEEE*



Maya io potrei essere tuo padre,infatti ho un figlio che ha qualche anno in meno di te.
Ascoltami...non sono(purtroppo..)nato ieri...diffida moltissimo del tipo....ci scommetterei che ha un'altra.
Purtroppo.. si fa,quando non si hanno scrupoli...e senza offesa quando si trova una fagiana invornita come te.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chiediglieloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> e meno male che state lontani pover'uomo...
> che pretendi dopo 5 mesi????cosa..cosa da un uomo molto più grande che ti giuri amore eterno...???
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
LO RIPETO PER L'ENNESSIMA VOLTA LUI CONTINUA A DIRE CHE SIAMO AMICI.... 
A ME NN BASTA PIù,  MA NN GLI VOGLIO DIRE NULLA 
MI TORMENTO DA SOLA
E SPERO CHE LUI PIANO PIANO SI AVVICINI A ME...
MA SO CHE POTREBBE NN ACCADERE
MA MI DANNO UGUALMENTE XKè ODIO LUI SE SOLO SI STA APPROFITTANDO DELLA SITUAZIONE..... OK? 

XKè SI SONO UNA BIMBA MA NN MERITO QUESTO UFFI...........


----------



## tesla (27 Febbraio 2013)

non faccio giri di parole, non sono il tipo e mi sembra che con i giri di parole te la cavi piuttosto  male.


1) hai 25 anni, ma ragioni come se ne avessi 8

2)hai due figli per i quali dici di essere presente, ma se stai 12 ore in edicola mi devi spiegare come, quando e dove sei presente.
TU (che sei la madre) LI DEVI CRESCERE ED EDUCARE, non sono gatti, li hai messi al mondo e te ne devi prendere CURA. in questo prendersene CURA ci sta anche NON infilarti in un casino atomico con un tizio conosciuto in chat che ti prende per il CULO.

3) vedi il punto "2" : ti sei infatuata di un 44 enne che al 99% ti prende per il culo

-essere prudenti nel tuo caso significa non sperare in un rapporto con lui, perchè questa E' UNA CIULATA
-essere prudente vuol dire non fantasticare di rapporti futuri oltre la CIULATA
-essere prudente è non dire "sono innamorata" perchè vedi al punto 1 e non sai nemmeno cosa voglia dire
-essere prudente significa usare SEMPRE preservativi spessi un dito perchè di figli ne ha già DUE



scusate il colore rosso, ma il carattere verde fluorescente con allarme acustico non c'è


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> NN TI CAPISCO DEVASTATA?



Era una considerazione al fatto che hai scritto 'perchè mi ha fatto entrare nella sua vita'!


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non faccio giri di parole, non sono il tipo e mi sembra che con i giri di parole te la cavi piuttosto male.
> 
> 
> 1) hai 25 anni, ma ragioni come se ne avessi 8
> ...


il verde è mio


----------



## tesla (27 Febbraio 2013)

:kiss:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> LO RIPETO PER L'ENNESSIMA VOLTA *LUI CONTINUA A DIRE CHE SIAMO AMICI....
> *A ME NN BASTA PIù, MA NN GLI VOGLIO DIRE NULLA
> MI TORMENTO DA SOLA
> ...


minchia no....
con te perdonami è come sparare alla croce rossa....
potevi dirlo prima...

se un uomo ti dice così....è così..
e tu credi che standogli addosso si innamori ..
credi che il vostro rapporto diventi più importante?
prova tesoro prova...
sei giovane puoi permetterti di sprecare tempo...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Maya io potrei essere tuo padre,infatti ho un figlio che ha qualche anno in meno di te.
> Ascoltami...non sono(purtroppo..)nato ieri...diffida moltissimo del tipo....ci scommetterei che ha un'altra.
> Purtroppo.. si fa,quando non si hanno scrupoli...e senza offesa quando si trova una fagiana invornita come te.



infatti sta sempre in chat....  forse avete ragione voi.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il verde è mio



io non posso purtroppo ma la quoto.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> infatti sta sempre in chat....  forse avete ragione voi.



forse.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> forse.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia no....
> con te perdonami è come sparare alla croce rossa....
> potevi dirlo prima...
> 
> ...


me l'ero perso il fatto che lui dice che sono amici.... 

maya...torniamo a quello che ti ho detto prima. per lui sei SESSO


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...che delusione...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Va be' lo confesso solo a te ho il mitra sotto il letto, ma lo uso pochissimo.... Giuroooooo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ti ha detto che siete amici.
Fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Siete amici
Cosa vuoi sapere ancora
Siete amici (parolone) e gli piace scopare con te.
Goditela, non ti tratta male, ti cerca ecc ecc
Dovrebbe bastarti alla grande visto che sei sola da poco
Ma perchè hai tutta questa esigenza della storia importante? Io proprio non ci arrivo


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn mi fido di lui... no in questo momento nn dandomi certezze m sento solo la 25 enne del 44enne
> e nn voglio essere la bambolina di nessuno...
> nn dicendomi nulla nn so cosa pensa cosa prova... forse nn sa esprimere i suoi sentimenti? :nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke:
> NON CE LA FACCIO PIù


Dunque tu vorresti un rapporto di coppia stabile e felice con una persona di cui ora non ti fidi.... :mrgreen: Non trovi ci sia una stonatura in tutto ciò? L'amore non dovrebbe andare a braccetto con la fiducia? È come fa a innamorarsi intensamente lui di una donna da cui non riscuote fiducia... Un bel dilemma :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (27 Febbraio 2013)

vorrei smeraldare lothar ma ho paura  di far crashare il server :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> non faccio giri di parole, non sono il tipo e mi sembra che con i giri di parole te la cavi piuttosto male.
> 
> 
> 1) hai 25 anni, ma ragioni come se ne avessi 8
> ...


Ogni mia forma di approvazione sarebbe riduttiva.Viva tesla.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non faccio giri di parole, non sono il tipo e mi sembra che con i giri di parole te la cavi piuttosto male.
> 
> 
> 1) hai 25 anni, ma ragioni come se ne avessi 8
> ...


Standing ovation
approvata


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


>


e tesoro si...
scusami ma..
tiriamo le somme vuoi?
sta sempre in chat..
è molto piu grande di te
tu sei giovane e magari bella
disponibile...
ti dice che siete solo amici 

secondo te?...

non occorrono i disegnini no?...

io non mi stupirei se ne abbia altre vicine e lontane...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ha detto che siete amici.
> Fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Siete amici
> Cosa vuoi sapere ancora
> ...


perchè lei è innamorata..ha fatto la frittata...e quando la frittata eè fatta o la mangi ugualmente anche se non è venuta bene o la butti via...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ha detto che siete amici.
> Fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Siete amici
> Cosa vuoi sapere ancora
> ...


Cara Farfy....fatica sprecata...hanno scritto tutti la stessa cosa..idem io...ma nn ci arriva.senza offesa..


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> vorrei smeraldare lothar ma ho paura di far crashare il server :mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> infatti sta sempre in chat....  forse avete ragione voi.


Ahi ahi queste chat :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè lei è innamorata..ha fatto la frittata...e quando la frittata eè fatta o la mangi ugualmente anche se non è venuta bene o la butti via...


Lei è innamorata di questo, perchè questo ha
Scommetti che se questo scompare, domani in chat ne trova un altro e si innamora di questo?
Lei non vuole restare sola, e la giustificazione per non rimanere è dirsi  innamorata

Ma poi a 25 anni puoi cercare un uomo in chat?

:sbatti:


E secondo me è stata anche fortunata perchè questo tipo mica la tratta male eh?


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

mi sento a pezzi come se qualcosa mi avesse trapassato da parte a parte... !
mi sento come drogata... con la testa nell'aria mi passa davanti ogni attimo condiviso con lui..... nn riesco a  nn pensarci. mi viene da piangere ma sono a lavoro e non posso farlo..........  ditemi cosa fare  x riuscire a venirne fuori.................................................................vi pregoooooooo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> infatti sta sempre in chat....  forse avete ragione voi.


e tu come fai a saperlo?
Perchè anche tu ancora le frequenti?


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Lei è innamorata di questo, perchè questo ha
> Scommetti che se questo scompare, domani in chat ne trova un altro e si innamora di questo?
> Lei non vuole restare sola, e la giustificazione per non rimanere è dirsi innamorata
> 
> ...


Non solo,dato che ci scopa ha bisogno di sentirsi coinvolta per non sentirsi puttana!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo,dato che ci scopa ha bisogno di sentirsi coinvolta per non sentirsi puttana!


Quoto e approvo

:up:



Non posso approvare


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e tu come fai a saperlo?
> Perchè anche tu ancora le frequenti?


OVVIO NO:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo,dato che ci scopa ha bisogno di sentirsi coinvolta per non sentirsi puttana!


Quoto...ma non posso approvare


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e tu come fai a saperlo?
> Perchè anche tu ancora le frequenti?


si ci sn iscritta ma mi collego per vedere se lui c'è... e lo vedo  :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: on line


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Lei è innamorata di questo, perchè questo ha
> Scommetti che se questo scompare, domani in chat ne trova un altro e si innamora di quest*o?
> Lei non vuole restare sola, e la giustificazione per non rimanere è dirsi innamorata
> 
> ...


sorrido farfy..
anche per me non vuole stare da sola..
si innamora facilmente...l'unica persona che non ha amato invece l'ha sposato e ci ha fatto pure dei figli...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo,dato che ci scopa ha bisogno di sentirsi coinvolta per non sentirsi puttana!



che cazzo vuoldire??? se sei libera nn sei puttana ...
ma esser usata solo per dare sfogo al vostro pene e fastidioso x una donna


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

e comunque io gli lo dissi tempo fa che della sua amicizia nn me ne facevo un emerito cazzo..............


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Be*



maya ha detto:


> che cazzo vuoldire??? se sei libera nn sei puttana ...
> ma esser usata solo per dare sfogo al vostro pene e fastidioso x una donna


Sei tu che ti fai usare,se hai certi pruriti anche tu non confonderli con l'amore.Viviti le tue ingroppate senza colorirle con il termine amore.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tu che ti fai usare,se hai certi pruriti anche tu non confonderli con l'amore.Viviti le tue ingroppate senza colorirle con il termine amore.



Riquoto


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sorrido farfy..
> anche per me non vuole stare da sola..
> si innamora facilmente...l'unica persona che non ha amato invece l'ha sposato e ci ha fatto pure dei figli...


non trovo nessuno in chat xkè mi sono stancata sn presa da lui nn credo mi passerà facilmente!

ho amato anche mio marito forse per poco... ma l'ho amato


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi sento a pezzi come se qualcosa mi avesse trapassato da parte a parte... !
> mi sento come drogata... con la testa nell'aria mi passa davanti ogni attimo condiviso con lui..... nn riesco a  nn pensarci. mi viene da piangere ma sono a lavoro e non posso farlo..........  ditemi cosa fare  x riuscire a venirne fuori.................................................................vi pregoooooooo



ma tu sei sicura.... Sicura.... Sicura di conoscere benissimo questo uomo?Prima di instaurare un rapporto con lui ti sei accertata che quello che ti ha raccontato di se almeno a grandi linee corrisponde alla realtà, perché le chat cara mia sono anche frequentati dai "lupi".:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e comunque io gli lo dissi tempo fa che della sua amicizia nn me ne facevo un emerito cazzo..............


E allora mollalo se non sai cosa fartene
Lui è stato corretto e chiaro
Sei tu che ti fai dei film e fai tutto da sola


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi sento a pezzi come se qualcosa mi avesse trapassato da parte a parte... !
> mi sento come drogata... con la testa nell'aria mi passa davanti ogni attimo condiviso con lui..... nn riesco a nn pensarci. mi viene da piangere ma sono a lavoro e non posso farlo.......... ditemi cosa fare x riuscire a venirne fuori.................................................................vi pregoooooooo



allontanati da lui..non è per te.
allontanati dalle chat perchè ne potresti trovare di simili(senza offesa)...
cresci i toui figli, ti daranno la forza per andare avanti...
mia figlia ha fatto questo con me...anche quando son piccini riescono a prendersi cura di te...
e il resto verrà da solo..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che cazzo vuoldire??? se sei libera nn sei puttana ...
> ma esser usata solo per dare sfogo al vostro pene e fastidioso x una donna



E allora perchè ci scopi?
Ripeto lui è stato chiaro
Sei un'amica
Non ti sta bene, non scoparci. Non mi sembra difficile


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tu che ti fai usare,se hai certi pruriti anche tu non confonderli con l'amore.Viviti le tue ingroppate senza colorirle con il termine amore.



io nn ho prurito .... xkè se lo avessi avrei anche chi mi prega x venire con me qui a 2 passi... prendo una mattina nn vengo a lavoro e mi faccio la mia scopatina.. ma domenica quando sn stata da lui avevo la felicità nell'anima.... 
sn stata bene e nn ho scopato x me ho fatto l'amore...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma tu sei sicura.... Sicura.... Sicura di conoscere benissimo questo uomo?Prima di instaurare un rapporto con lui ti sei accertata che quello che ti ha raccontato di se almeno a grandi linee corrisponde alla realtà, perché le chat cara mia sono anche frequentati dai "lupi".:mrgreen:


  e di cosa mi dovevo accertare?
fammi degli esempi


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perchè ci scopi?
> Ripeto lui è stato chiaro
> Sei un'amica
> Non ti sta bene, non scoparci. Non mi sembra difficile



io ci faccio l'amore.... x me c'è un bene nei suoi confronti


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allontanati da lui..non è per te.
> allontanati dalle chat perchè ne potresti trovare di simili(senza offesa)...
> cresci i toui figli, ti daranno la forza per andare avanti...
> mia figlia ha fatto questo con me...anche quando son piccini riescono a prendersi cura di te...
> e il resto verrà da solo..


vorrei tanto allontanarmi .... ecco ad esempio adesso ho staccato il telefono...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora mollalo se non sai cosa fartene
> Lui è stato corretto e chiaro
> Sei tu che ti fai dei film e fai tutto da sola



io sto male ma mi passerà:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: abbiate fede.........................


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> io sto male ma mi passerà:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: abbiate fede.........................


Guarda per quello che mi riguarda fai come ti pare,credi a quello che ti pare,mi preoccupa solo che sei madre....!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io ci faccio l'amore.... x me c'è un bene nei suoi confronti


Ma un bene non è AMORE non è progettualità, non è quello che vuoi
Io non metto in dubbio che lui ti voglia bene. 
ma tu vuoi una cosa e lui sinceramente ti ha detto cosa sei per lui
Devi solo accettarlo o mollarlo


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> vorrei tanto allontanarmi .... ecco ad esempio adesso ho staccato il telefono...


bene.
se anche tu volevi giocare e allora gioco poteva essere 
ma tu non giochi quindi non permettere a lui di farlo con te...

sii forte caneclla il numero(anche se sono straconvinta chelo sai a memoria)
e basta...
non occorre un uomo per non sentirsi soli...
hai due bimbi che ti tengono compagnia...
la compagnia migliore...
sono ituoi..e tu sei loro..
ricomincia da qui cazzarola..perchè mi sembra di capire che per lavoro passi con loro poco tempo...
impreziosisci quel poco che hai per stare con loro
invece di chattare...

non è un rimprovero...


















è un ordine


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e di cosa mi dovevo accertare?
> fammi degli esempi


Ti ha parlato del suo lavoro? Sai  dove lavora? Quando siete insieme vivete di nascosto la storia o conosci alcuni suoi amici? Frequentate altri luoghi ristoranti, cinema,luoghi di svago insieme alla luce del sole? Insomma al di là che per ora ti considera più un amica ( a quanto mi sembra di capire) si comporta trattandosi da amica e quindi condivide con te parte della sua vita personale al di fuori del letto?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ha parlato del suo lavoro? Sai dove lavora? Quando siete insieme vivete di nascosto la storia o conosci alcuni suoi amici? Frequentate altri luoghi ristoranti, cinema,luoghi di svago insieme alla luce del sole? Insomma al di là che per ora ti considera più un amica ( a quanto mi sembra di capire) si comporta trattandosi da amica e quindi condivide con te parte della sua vita personale al di fuori del letto?


ti sei persa diversi post fiammetta....


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> :kiss:


la scarpa è mia: restituitemela!


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che cazzo vuoldire??? se sei libera nn sei puttana ...
> ma esser usata solo per dare sfogo al vostro pene e fastidioso x una donna



NON PER TUTTE!


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bene.
> se anche tu volevi giocare e allora gioco poteva essere
> ma tu non giochi quindi non permettere a lui di farlo con te...
> 
> ...


chattavo a lavoro a casa il pc nemmeno c'è l'ho


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ha parlato del suo lavoro? Sai  dove lavora? Quando siete insieme vivete di nascosto la storia o conosci alcuni suoi amici? Frequentate altri luoghi ristoranti, cinema,luoghi di svago insieme alla luce del sole? Insomma al di là che per ora ti considera più un amica ( a quanto mi sembra di capire) si comporta trattandosi da amica e quindi condivide con te parte della sua vita personale al di fuori del letto?


si so dove lavora..... no siamo andati al cinema al ristorante mi ha portato sulla spiaggia li da lui....  ai suoi amici no nn mi ha presentato poi nn so se qualcuno sa della mia esistenza... 
mi parla di quello che gli succede si sfoga con me... mi parla dei problemi dei bimbi... dei casi che ha a lavoro... 
sembra che mi parli di se... poi ovviamente mi fa sapere quello che vuole lui no?? :up::up::up:


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> NON PER TUTTE!



beate a chi nn da fastidio..... beate coloro che sanno divertirsi... beate coloro che sanno scindere il tutto....... io adesso hho staccato il cell messo le cuffiette e per un p mi voglio rilassare se vi riesco...  

analizzando le vostre parole..


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si so dove lavora..... no siamo andati al cinema al ristorante mi ha portato sulla spiaggia li da lui....  ai suoi amici no nn mi ha presentato poi nn so se qualcuno sa della mia esistenza...
> mi parla di quello che gli succede si sfoga con me... mi parla dei problemi dei bimbi... dei casi che ha a lavoro...
> sembra che mi parli di se... poi ovviamente mi fa sapere quello che vuole lui no?? :up::up::up:


Già


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già



il meglio sarebbe parlargli... ci riuscirò un giorno??


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*SI*



maya ha detto:


> il meglio sarebbe parlargli... ci riuscirò un giorno??


Se ci vai con le mutande è probabile...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII E CAPACISSIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi sono ribaltata. Ciao Maya, bella di zia. Mi sono affezionata a te, mi fai una tenerezza infinita. Non posto però, perchè mi si ingrossa il fegato. Ma non è colpa tua, davvero. Tu sei così, non sei in malafede, e io non posso fare altro che augurarti tanta, tanta fortuna.
Provo anche un ultimo suggerimento:
quando uno è giovane
e ha già fatto degli errori
e ha già fatto pure il passo più lungo delle gamba, mettendoci pure un tacco 26
... un attimino di umiltà, riflettere su quello che altri gli contestano, riflettere sulle cose verso le quali lo stanno mettendo in guardia, anzichè ululare le domande alle quali vuole solo UNA risposta... aiuta.
Che gli dèi ti siano benigni.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il meglio sarebbe parlargli... ci riuscirò un giorno??


Io al posto tuo sarei stata chiara già da un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti sei persa diversi post fiammetta....


Io sono qui da poco :mrgreen: però ho compreso che già vi ha raccontato il periodo antecedente a questo, ma vuoi mettere ho fatto prima a chiedere che andare a cercare :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che cmq di me a lui importa questo intendo.. che nn sono la prima venuta ma una a cui ha aperto la porta di casa sua no???'
> allora dovrei pensare chhe se ne porta mille a casa?


mille sono oggettivamente tante, a meno che non sia molto bello E molto ricco. Ma che si porti a casa tutte quelle che riesce io lo metterei in conto.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi sono ribaltata. Ciao Maya, bella di zia. Mi sono affezionata a te, mi fai una tenerezza infinita. Non posto però, perchè mi si ingrossa il fegato. Ma non è colpa tua, davvero. Tu sei così, non sei in malafede, e io non posso fare altro che augurarti tanta, tanta fortuna.
> Provo anche un ultimo suggerimento:
> quando uno è giovane
> e ha già fatto degli errori
> ...




bellaaaaaaaaaaa grazie....


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mille sono oggettivamente tante, a meno che non sia molto bello E molto ricco. Ma che si porti a casa tutte quelle che riesce io lo metterei in conto.



se e cosi bravo ma lui mi ha sempre detto che nn ha avuto molte esperienze ... un uomo direbbe mai di nn avere avuto molte esperienze???


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una risposta da adolescente capricciosa...lo vuoi capire che anche questo non potresti fare perché sei madre, santo cielo??


E che vuol dire? Eh?
ANche la figlia della vicina 
si è presa incinta a 17 anni eh?

Non è che perchè ha figliato
sia maturata di default eh?

Non capisco...

Casomai lei è madre per concetti naturali...

Ma non è che se io do cento euro ad un bambino lui data la somma spenderà il denaro con coscienza no?
Ma solo per caramelle
o nella peggior delle ipotesi
perderà quella banconota no?

Per me serve a niente
dire...

Non puoi ragionare così perchè hai due figli.

C'è quella che divenuta madre da adolescente
mette la testa a posto
e quella che invece continua la sua vita
con i pensieri tipici della sua maturazione no?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Maya mi permetto di dirti
che è tutto cosi bello l'innamoramento ,i pucci pucci i baci i tutto
ma sono certa che non appena il 44enne ne combinerà una anche banale che tu considererai insormontabile 
ti abbandonerai nelle braccia di qualcun'altro...
per cui piantala lì di fare la sciocca adolescente e cresci ...


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

che ne dite che ho staccato il telefono e lo cerco di tenere cosi per un paio di giorni??


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> che ne dite che ho staccato il telefono e lo cerco di tenere cosi per un paio di giorni??


Che ne dici,di chiudere sta storia e cercarti un uomo vero magari super dotato?


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Maya mi permetto di dirti
> che è tutto cosi bello l'innamoramento ,i pucci pucci i baci i tutto
> ma sono certa che non appena il 44enne ne combinerà una anche banale che tu considererai insormontabile
> ti abbandonerai nelle braccia di qualcun'altro...
> per cui piantala lì di fare la sciocca adolescente e cresci ...



nn faccio la bimba.........................


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne dici,di chiudere sta storia e cercarti un uomo vero magari super dotato?


Consiglio imprescindibile dalle caratteristiche fisiche :mrgreen:


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne dici,di chiudere sta storia e cercarti un uomo vero magari super dotato?



me lo presenti te???'


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Consiglio imprescindibile dalle caratteristiche fisiche :mrgreen:


Questa donna mi è simpatica.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*SI*



maya ha detto:


> me lo presenti te???'


Non conosco super dotati,l'unico sono io....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che vuol dire? Eh?
> ANche la figlia della vicina
> si è presa incinta a 17 anni eh?
> 
> ...


guarda che è giovane ma ha l'età per essere madre come l'ho avuta io e tante altre


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ne dici,di chiudere sta storia e cercarti un uomo vero magari super dotato?


uno a caso vero? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> uno a caso vero? :mrgreen:


Giuro non parlavo di me,già ho tanti problemi...!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro non parlavo di me,già ho tanti problemi...!:rotfl:


oggi giurare il falso va MOLTO  di moda :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro non parlavo di me,già ho tanti problemi...!:rotfl:


per un attimo ho immaginato la coppia Oscuro-Maya... naaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per un attimo ho immaginato la coppia Oscuro-Maya... naaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi fate cosi perverso?


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi sento a pezzi come se qualcosa mi avesse trapassato da parte a parte... !
> mi sento come drogata... con la testa nell'aria mi passa davanti ogni attimo condiviso con lui..... nn riesco a  nn pensarci. mi viene da piangere ma sono a lavoro e non posso farlo..........  ditemi cosa fare  x riuscire a venirne fuori.................................................................vi pregoooooooo


Questo thread è strano, non solo perché tra le tante approvazioni date in giro spunta anche lothar   ma soprattutto per il senso di déjà vu. Quindi il mio commento non dirà nulla di nuovo.

Maya, cavolo, il tuo amico 44enne è stato molto sincero con te, non sta cercando qualcuno con cui fare progetti per la vita, eppure in questi mesi non hai fatto altro che illuderti e ignorare i consigli ricevuti qui dentro. Tanti, tanti consigli che dicevano la stessa cosa: prenditi del tempo per riflettere e, se proprio non riesci a stare da sola (ma perché no?), vivi questa esperienza e poi passa oltre, perché difficilmente porterà a qualcosa. E invece ti ci sei buttata ancora più a fondo, è un peccato. 
Le mie stilettate per te sono:
- si, un uomo può fare 200 km solo per il sesso;
- è molto probabile che tu non sia l'unica donna per lui;
- quando non riuscirai più a tenere per te la tua voglia di "di più", probabilmente sparirà.

Un altro post che ti scivolerà addosso senza ottenere risultati, non ti ho detto cosa vuoi sentire, mi ignorerai, ma non volevo essere cattiva. Mi dispiace leggerti così, davvero. 

In bocca al lupo maya.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per un attimo ho immaginato la coppia Oscuro-Maya... naaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ci avevo pensato 
hai avuto un'ottima idea

mi piace.......arty:


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Consiglio imprescindibile dalle caratteristiche fisiche :mrgreen:



:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fate cosi perverso?


ti vogliamo bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato
> hai avuto un'ottima idea
> 
> mi piace.......arty:


Volete farmi denunciare per pedofilia?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che è giovane ma ha l'età per essere madre come l'ho avuta io e tante altre


oh se è per questo amche mia figlia!
Ma è brutto giudicare la maternità altrui.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volete farmi denunciare per pedofilia?


una ventata di frizzantezza.... suvvia.....


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che ne dite che ho staccato il telefono e lo cerco di tenere cosi per un paio di giorni??



Che, se ne ha voglia, sicuramente ne troverà una in chat per le serate infrasettimanali e i fine settimana NO.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questo thread è strano, non solo perché tra le tante approvazioni date in giro spunta anche lothar   ma soprattutto per il senso di déjà vu. Quindi il mio commento non dirà nulla di nuovo.
> 
> Maya, cavolo, il tuo amico 44enne è stato molto sincero con te, non sta cercando qualcuno con cui fare progetti per la vita, eppure in questi mesi non hai fatto altro che illuderti e ignorare i consigli ricevuti qui dentro. Tanti, tanti consigli che dicevano la stessa cosa: prenditi del tempo per riflettere e, se proprio non riesci a stare da sola (ma perché no?), vivi questa esperienza e poi passa oltre, perché difficilmente porterà a qualcosa. E invece ti ci sei buttata ancora più a fondo, è un peccato.
> Le mie stilettate per te sono:
> ...



cuoto e approvo 
Anche a me dispiace ...

Sempre nella speranza che ci sbagliamo noi


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

no, tua figlia è una ragazzina.
per quanto riguarda il giudizio ...c'è di peggio.ad esempio scrivere cose dettate esclusivamente dall'antipatia per un nick 





contepinceton ha detto:


> oh se è per questo amche mia figlia!
> Ma è brutto giudicare la maternità altrui.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questo thread è strano, non solo perché tra le tante approvazioni date in giro spunta anche lothar   ma soprattutto per il senso di déjà vu. Quindi il mio commento non dirà nulla di nuovo.
> 
> Maya, cavolo, il tuo amico 44enne è stato molto sincero con te, non sta cercando qualcuno con cui fare progetti per la vita, eppure in questi mesi non hai fatto altro che illuderti e ignorare i consigli ricevuti qui dentro. Tanti, tanti consigli che dicevano la stessa cosa: prenditi del tempo per riflettere e, se proprio non riesci a stare da sola (ma perché no?), vivi questa esperienza e poi passa oltre, perché difficilmente porterà a qualcosa. E invece ti ci sei buttata ancora più a fondo, è un peccato.
> Le mie stilettate per te sono:
> ...


quest esperienza viverla mi fa male.... cosi tanto per  viverla ma mi merito questo xciò


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, tua figlia è una ragazzina.
> per quanto riguarda il giudizio ...c'è di peggio.ad esempio scrivere cose dettate esclusivamente dall'antipatia per un nick


Ma ha ormoni a palla.
E stando alle leggi biologiche
se uno spermino feconda un suo ovulo
la frittata è fatta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


'scolta. Facciamo un attimo il punto,vuoi?
Ti sei bruciata la giovinezza, ti è mancato quello che hanno avuto le altre ragazze della tua età. Io alla tua età non solo non avevo figli, ma non ero neanche sicura di volerne, per dire. Bon. Adesso tu da una parte hai i tuoi bimbi e un ex-marito che, essendo il padre, fa comunque parte della tua famiglia, dall'altra sei tornata libera sentimentalmente. 
Mettendo i piedini per terra, di cavolate grosse devi ammettere di averne fatte abbastanza. 
Hai del tempo adesso che puoi dedicare SOLO a te stessa. Impara ad usarlo senza andare in chat. 
Maya... in chat il 99,99% sono MdF: quella cercano e non vogliono nient'altro.
Ti dirò che da quello che racconti ti è andata pure bene: non è un pervertito, non è un violento, sembra effettivamente separato e probabilmente non è un delinquente abituale. Credo sia il massimo reperibile nell'ambiente.
Però in quell'ambiente non si va a cercare l'amore della vita.
Poi possiamo parlare di tutto... ma tu prima di cercare un uomo, devi diventare una donna.
Una donna SA stare da sola
Una donna ha stima di sè anche se non ha un uomo vicino
Una donna ha interessi oltre a quello di accasarsi.
Se tu non riesci a diventare una donna, chi ti verrà a cercare sarà sempre quello che non cerca una donna ma solo una parte di lei... mi sono spiegata?
Perchè guarda che dai 25 ai 45 il tempo vola. Quindi... invece di frequentare dei MdF... frequenta persone con le quali puoi avere passioni comuni o dalle quali puoi ricevere quello che dai.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, tua figlia è una ragazzina.
> per quanto riguarda il giudizio ...c'è di peggio.*ad esempio scrivere cose dettate esclusivamente dall'antipatia per un nick*


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ha ormoni a palla.
> E stando alle leggi biologiche
> se uno spermino feconda un suo ovulo
> la frittata è fatta.


speriamo che usi il preservativo


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ha ormoni a palla.
> E stando alle leggi biologiche
> se uno spermino feconda un suo ovulo
> la frittata è fatta.


Per procreare servono caratteristiche fisiche, per essere genitori maturità ed esperienza. Così vero che nelle tribù africane dove ti sposi a 13 anni, i figli li allevano le donne più anziane.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato
> hai avuto un'ottima idea
> 
> mi piace.......arty:



a me per niente


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per procreare servono caratteristiche fisiche, per essere genitori maturità ed esperienza. Così vero che nelle tribù africane dove ti sposi a 13 anni, i figli li allevano le donne più anziane.


già, perchè le ragazzine non hanno tempo, devono scopare:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a me per niente


dopo 10 minuti di vicinanza ne sopravvivrebbe solo uno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ex marito....calcoli alla mano troverebbe qualcosa da ridire sulla situazione e fare la guerra in tribonale per i figli, guerra certa se sospettasse un tradimento Maya. Scusa se te lo dico, ma stai giocando non con il fuoco, ma peggio e ti farai tanto male, anzi no scusa, farai tanto male ai tuoi figli per un coglione che manco ti vuole.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a me per niente


gelosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> già, perchè le ragazzine non hanno tempo, devono scopare:rotfl:


essere prolifici è importante, dove la mortalità infantile è molto alta.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dopo 10 minuti di vicinanza ne sopravvivrebbe solo uno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata:




gas ha detto:


> gelosa?


:ar:


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> 25 xkè?


Io ho capito solo una cosa.
Devi mangiare ancora un sacco di pane, devi ancora romperti la testa per bene...e solo allora si potrà cominciare a ragionare con te.

Scusa, ma è tutt'altro che una critica.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento


Allora nessuno può rispondere con esattezza a queste questioni.
Perchè proietta i dati raccolti dalla propria esperienza.
Sarebbe per esempio facile anche per me dirti, che non ti ama, e che s'approfitta di te, data la diversità di età.
Ma siccome sono l'uomo delle smentite, anch'io credevo così.

Poi mi è venuto in mente, e non voglio con questo darti false speranze, che ho visto con i miei occhi un 50 enne perdere la testa per una ventenne.

E me lo ricordo benissimo, sposato con famiglia, fare una corte a questa giovane donna, mai vista.

QUindi si dice che l'amore porta a fare pazzie.

Il mio consiglio è solo quello di attendere i frutti dell'albero.

E di osservare e valutare attentamente che cosa fa e che cosa non fa quest'uomo per te.

Ora se tu che ci sei in intimità 
non sai sondare i pensieri del suo animo
come potremo mai farlo noi?

Che non siamo lui.
Non conosciamo nè te nè lui.

Quindi ascolta
ma prendi tutto con le pinze
che non ti si faccia ancora più confusione in quella testa lì.

Bisogna vedere solo che cosa lui fa o non fa per te.
Nel tempo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io ho capito solo una cosa.
> Devi mangiare ancora un sacco di pane, *devi ancora romperti la testa per bene*...e solo allora si potrà cominciare a ragionare con te.
> 
> Scusa, ma è tutt'altro che una critica.


di più?


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

non so come dirvelo...a venticinque non si è delle ragazzine ma delle donne.





JON ha detto:


> Io ho capito solo una cosa.
> Devi mangiare ancora un sacco di pane, devi ancora romperti la testa per bene...e solo allora si potrà cominciare a ragionare con te.
> 
> Scusa, ma è tutt'altro che una critica.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ex marito....calcoli alla mano troverebbe qualcosa da ridire sulla situazione e fare la guerra in tribonale per i figli, guerra certa se sospettasse un tradimento Maya. Scusa se te lo dico, ma stai giocando non con il fuoco, ma peggio e ti farai tanto male, anzi no scusa, farai tanto male ai tuoi figli per un coglione che manco ti vuole.



Daniele, non dare per scontato che facciano a gara per tenersi la responsabilità e la fatica dei figli, due e piccoli.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirvelo...a venticinque non si è delle ragazzine ma delle donne.



Minni a volte non si è donna neanche a 40
vale anche per l'uomo ...


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di più?


Non c'è soluzione, a quanto pare.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Minni a volte non si è donna neanche a 40
> vale anche per l'uomo ...


cuoto
e ne so qualcosa...
Proprio nelle mie carni!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirvelo...a venticinque non si è delle ragazzine ma delle donne.


Cosa che auspicavo anch'io in verità. Auspicare infatti, perchè qui non è cosi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

evabbé....ma se dobbiamo o vogliamo pur stabilire una soglia direi che a 25 si dovrebbero avere idee piuttosto chiare su cosa si vuole dalla vita. 





lunapiena ha detto:


> Minni a volte non si è donna neanche a 40
> vale anche per l'uomo ...


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

non vorrei dire una belinata ma credo che biologicamente per la donna inizi già una fase di discesa per la fertilità.pensa un po'


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei dire una belinata ma credo che biologicamente per la donna inizi già una fase di discesa per la fertilità.pensa un po'


Il picco sale enormemente fino a 19 e 20.
Poi inizia a scendere.

Così dice mio amico ginecologo.

Per cui a parità di condizioni
la ragazza è molto più a rischio di gravidanza indesiderata 
di una donna adulta.

E sempre lui
statisticamente
le ragazze madri
non sono quelle più emancipate
ma le più sprovvedute.


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Minni a volte non si è donna neanche a 40
> vale anche per l'uomo ...


A 25 anni tante Donne portano i figli al primo giorno di scuola.
Se una a 40 non e' ancora donna,non e' una ragazza.
E' una minorata psichica.


----------



## maya (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirvelo...a venticinque non si è delle ragazzine ma delle donne.


l'ho già sentita questa frase


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirvelo...a venticinque non si è delle ragazzine ma delle donne.



quoto:up:


lunapiena ha detto:


> Minni a volte non si è donna neanche a 40
> vale anche per l'uomo ...


E' vero ma non può essere una giustificazione. Si dovrebbe essere uomini e donne a quell'età, se non lo si è qualcosa non va, bisognerebbe rifletterci


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A 25 anni tante Donne portano i figli al primo giorno di scuola.
> Se una a 40 non e' ancora donna,non e' una ragazza.
> E' una minorata psichica.


stessa cosa per l'uomo :mrgreen: li siamo proprio alla demenza che poi quando diventa senile nemmeno uno se ne accorge...per dire :mrgreen: uno status permanente dalla nascita alla morte :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> me lo presenti te???'


tu rischi di porgergli il là ad una battuta su un piatto d'argento


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non conosco super dotati,l'unico sono io....!:rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:appunto non ho nemmeno fatto in tempo a legger la pagina seguente che ecco la battuta pronta!!! grande Oscuro :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

:viking:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A 25 anni tante Donne portano i figli al primo giorno di scuola.
> Se una a 40 non e' ancora donna,non e' una ragazza.
> E' una minorata psichica.


oddio minorata psichica non direi ci soni individui donne o uomini che siano che vivono bene nella loro 
immaturità...
che poi appunto immaturità per me ma se mi metto dall'altra parte potrebbero avere lo stesso pensiero su di me...



farfalla ha detto:


> E' vero ma non può essere una giustificazione. Si dovrebbe essere uomini e donne a quell'età, se non lo si è qualcosa non va, bisognerebbe rifletterci


Non li stò giustificando ...
solo cerco di accettarli cosi come sono...
Maya ad esempio non da far riflettere ,mi sembra una testa dura , sa cosa vuole ma secondo me sbaglia a cecarlo 
cosi spasmodicamente in chiccessia...
Poi libera di fare ciò che vuole spero per lei che comunque abbia qualcuno che le sia vicino...


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

questo non te lo permetto





Eretteo ha detto:


> A 25 anni tante Donne portano i figli al primo giorno di scuola.
> Se una a 40 non e' ancora donna,non e' una ragazza.
> E' una minorata psichica.


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> quest esperienza viverla mi fa male.... cosi tanto per  viverla ma mi merito questo xciò


Non ho afferrato bene la tua risposta. 

Provo ad interpretarti.
Meriti di essere felice ed è normale sbagliare lungo il percorso, fin qui ci arriviamo tutti.
Quello che ti stiamo facendo notare da quando sei entrata qui dentro è che ti aggrappi con troppa fretta a qualunque cosa ti faccia stare "meno peggio", ma non ti vuoi fermare per riflettere e capire di cosa hai davvero bisogno per stare davvero bene.

Non saprei come dirtelo in maniera più semplice.


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non te lo permetto


Argomentazione deboluccia...




lunapiena ha detto:


> oddio minorata psichica non direi ci soni  individui donne o uomini che siano che vivono bene nella loro
> immaturità...
> ..


Abbiamo fatto una convergenza parallela.
Chiamali come preferisci,anormali/immaturi/minorati psichici/poppanti anziani/diversamente intelligenti...sempre babbei sono




Fiammetta ha detto:


> stessa cosa per l'uomo :mrgreen:


Ovvio.
Ma nel caso dell'uomo una certa dose di stupidita' la do' per scontata.
Dal primo all'ultimo respiro.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Ma nel caso dell'uomo una certa dose di stupidita' la do' per scontata.
> Dal primo all'ultimo respiro.


L'unica cosa veramente stupida che alcuni riescono a fare e' credere che tutte le donne si possano facilmente intortare  ma fortunatamente non tutti sono così sciocchi  parlo di alcuni non sto generalizzando


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> DA DONNA SEPARATA SN LIBERA DI FREQUENTARE CHI VOGLIO


Assolutamente si teoricamente, assolutamente no perchè rischi una guerra con quello che per te è ex marito, ma che allo stato attuale e per lo stato è marito, attenta, non è come da fidanzati. Poi ti dico una cosa orribile, pensa che se anche il 44 enne volesse stare con te...se tu volessi mettere il tizio nella vita dei tuoi figli, devi rendere conto a loro padre e non dire che tu puoi fare quello che ti frega, una guerra (per un tradimento che comunque c'è stato) non è conveniente per te e non te la puoi permettere. Ma tanto è fiato sprecato, tu farai come fai sempre e se tuo marito scoprirà che era cornuto dal tizio anche prima, auguri, hai finito di vivere.

PENSA AI TUOI FIGLI!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente si teoricamente, assolutamente no perchè rischi una guerra con quello che per te è ex marito, ma che allo stato attuale e per lo stato è marito, attenta, non è come da fidanzati. Poi ti dico una cosa orribile, pensa che se anche il 44 enne volesse stare con te...se tu volessi mettere il tizio nella vita dei tuoi figli, devi rendere conto a loro padre e non dire che tu puoi fare quello che ti frega, una guerra (per un tradimento che comunque c'è stato) non è conveniente per te e non te la puoi permettere. Ma tanto è fiato sprecato, tu farai come fai sempre e se tuo marito scoprirà che era cornuto dal tizio anche prima, auguri, hai finito di vivere.
> 
> PENSA AI TUOI FIGLI!!!


Ciao amico, come va coi ravioli al vapore?


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:appunto non ho nemmeno fatto in tempo a legger la pagina seguente che ecco la battuta pronta!!! grande Oscuro :mrgreen:


Non credere che abbia una vita serena con questo enorme problema!:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> se e cosi bravo ma lui mi ha sempre detto che nn ha avuto molte esperienze ... un uomo direbbe mai di nn avere avuto molte esperienze???


Certo, per scopare direbbe di tutto, che credi? Solo un uomo disinteressanto dal sesso sarebbe onesto al 100%...peccato che ne conosco solo uno e sono io e non è un gran bel vivere.


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non conosco super dotati,l'unico sono io....!:rotfl:


Oscuro, conosci me e che cavolo...però sono disinteressato dal sesso, che sfiga no?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credere che abbia una vita serena con questo enorme problema!:up:


l'importante è che non usi ne cialis ne viagra se no diventa enormissimo il problema :mrgreen: poi conviverci è dura  correggo imbarazzante :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il picco sale enormemente fino a 19 e 20.
> Poi inizia a scendere.
> 
> Così dice mio amico ginecologo.
> ...




Chi, negli ultimi 20 anni, rimane incinta "per caso" non è emancipata e nemmeno sprovveduta.
E' fagiana all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oscuro, conosci me e che cavolo...però sono disinteressato dal sesso, che sfiga no?



ciao Dany!
Senti fidanziamoci io e te.
Pure io sono disinteressata al sesso.
Coppia perfetta.
E ti seguo pure in cina!

:mrgreen:


a parte tutto. Come stai?


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

Adesso sono di nuovo in Italia fino alla mia partenza definitiva a Maggio...nel frattempo ho curato il Majesty 125 che mi sono preso per un caffè...piccola cosa, ma piacevole da fare al di fuori del lavoro, purtroppo me lo godrò solo durante i miei ritonri in Italia, che sfiga.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adesso sono di nuovo in Italia fino alla mia partenza definitiva a Maggio...nel frattempo ho curato il Majesty 125 che mi sono preso per un caffè...piccola cosa, ma piacevole da fare al di fuori del lavoro, purtroppo me lo godrò solo durante i miei ritonri in Italia, che sfiga.



si, ma come ti trovi li?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Ovvio.
> Ma nel caso dell'uomo una certa dose di stupidita' la do' per scontata.
> **Dal primo all'ultimo respiro*.



certo, come no
bel paraculo


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma come ti trovi li?


Preferisco l'Italia, mi sento alquanto meno spennabile!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Preferisco l'Italia, mi sento alquanto meno spennabile!!!



ciao Dan...be'certo che da Bo a la',cambiera'molto...ma tu sei giovane e in gamba...farai centro di sicuro.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Preferisco l'Italia, mi sento alquanto meno spennabile!!!



spennabile in che senso?


le cinesine ti spennano???

:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> spennabile in che senso?
> 
> 
> le cinesine ti spennano???
> ...


Cercano cara Tebe e so che guardano al fatto che io ho un certo portafoglio maggiore del cinesino di turno...ma onestamente io sono occupato e volente o nolente voglio vivere la mia vita con la mia lei, con la certezza di non essere con lei solo per il portafogli


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> l'importante è che non usi ne cialis ne viagra se no diventa enormissimo il problema :mrgreen: poi conviverci è dura  correggo imbarazzante :mrgreen:


Mi sento capito e compreso da te...!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*dany*

:carneval:





Daniele ha detto:


> Preferisco l'Italia, mi sento alquanto meno spennabile!!!


Sei sempre il meglio!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cercano cara Tebe e so che guardano al fatto che io ho un certo portafoglio maggiore del cinesino di turno...ma onestamente io sono occupato e *volente o nolente* voglio vivere la mia vita con la mia lei, con la certezza di non essere con lei solo per il portafogli



La costringi con la forza? :mrgreen:

Scherzo, in bocca al lupo Daniele


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sento capito e compreso da te...!


Benissim,o ma mettiamo tutti i puntini sulle i non uso ne l'uno ne l'altro non ne ho bisogno


----------



## tesla (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che ne dite che ho staccato il telefono e lo cerco di tenere cosi per un paio di giorni??


 che mossa strategica



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'scolta. Facciamo un attimo il punto,vuoi?
> Ti sei bruciata la giovinezza, ti è mancato quello che hanno avuto le altre ragazze della tua età. Io alla tua età non solo non avevo figli, ma non ero neanche sicura di volerne, per dire. Bon. Adesso tu da una parte hai i tuoi bimbi e un ex-marito che, essendo il padre, fa comunque parte della tua famiglia, dall'altra sei tornata libera sentimentalmente.
> Mettendo i piedini per terra, di cavolate grosse devi ammettere di averne fatte abbastanza.
> Hai del tempo adesso che puoi dedicare SOLO a te stessa. Impara ad usarlo senza andare in chat.
> ...


vorrei approvarti ma non posso, non posso mai quando voglio


----------



## Alessandra (27 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io merito di esser felice come qualsiasi persona al mondo che poi nn sia il 44 enne la mia felicità su questo posso anche cercare di accettare...
> ma nn merito di esser giudicata e insultata da chi nn sa un cazzo di me... ok...... e nn sono un demone nessuno si fa il segno della croce quando passo io...  nn ti puoi permettere di dire ciò..... questo forum dovrebbe essere solo un modo per comunicare nulla di più io nn insulto nessuno e  vorrei che nessun e lo facesse con me accetto che son immatura...
> ma che merito solo di esser una poco di buono questo no... xkè nn è bello tradire e se ho posto fine al mio matrmonio e xkè mi facevo schifo da sola... lo capisci??
> 
> ...



Non so se il 44enne ricambia il tuo innamoramento e il trasporto emotivo che hai tu...personalmente dubito un po'...ma sono miei dubbi personali...io non conosco ne' te ne' lui...

...ma al di la' di questo...

Qui ti do' ragione.
E poi ricordiamoci che non tutti hanno le palle per uscire fuori da un matrimonio sbagliato.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora nessuno può rispondere con esattezza a queste questioni.
> Perchè proietta i dati raccolti dalla propria esperienza.
> Sarebbe per esempio facile anche per me dirti, che non ti ama, e che s'approfitta di te, data la diversità di età.
> Ma siccome sono l'uomo delle smentite, anch'io credevo così.
> ...


Non avevo letto questo commento.
E' quello che dico anche io....


...dicevo che dubito perche' mi baso sulla mia esperienza personale diretta e indiretta e potrei essere solo una che commenta con disilllusione...
ogni caso e' a se' e noi non conosciamo ne' Maya ne' il 44enne...


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non so se il 44enne ricambia il tuo innamoramento e il trasporto emotivo che hai tu...personalmente dubito un po'...ma sono miei dubbi personali...io non conosco ne' te ne' lui...
> 
> ...ma al di la' di questo...
> 
> ...


E che palle ha avuto, l'ha data a mezzo mondo prima di uscire dal matrimonio, è alquanto evidente che il matrimonio fosse più che altro sbagliato per suo marito...e fortunata lei ad essere ancora apposto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> che mossa strategica
> 
> 
> 
> vorrei approvarti ma non posso, non posso mai quando voglio


 la stessa cosa vale per me, donna stilosa.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Bene*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benissim,o ma mettiamo tutti i puntini sulle i non uso ne l'uno ne l'altro non ne ho bisogno


Bene siamo in due...!


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non so se il 44enne ricambia il tuo innamoramento e il trasporto emotivo che hai tu...personalmente dubito un po'...ma sono miei dubbi personali...io non conosco ne' te ne' lui...
> 
> ...ma al di la' di questo...
> 
> ...



molto probabilmente nn ha nemmeno un minimo di quello che provo io...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oddio minorata psichica non direi ci soni individui donne o uomini che siano che vivono bene nella loro
> immaturità...
> che poi appunto immaturità per me ma se mi metto dall'altra parte potrebbero avere lo stesso pensiero su di me...
> 
> ...




purtroppo nn ho nessuno... a parte qualche consiglio della mia madrina...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

quello che mi fa pensare e stare amereggiata e che si come dice daniele ho sbagliato ho tradito... sn stata una cattiva  moglie ma adesso vorrei solo un pò di tranquillità almeno da un solo punto di vista.... almeno lavorativo... 
deve arrivà la stagione ... speriamo vada meglio ti prego Dio!  ragazzi credetemi mi manca casa.... da morire


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> molto probabilmente nn ha nemmeno un minimo di quello che provo io...


vuoi dire la fottutissima paura di stare da sola? No, probabilmente no.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> quello che mi fa pensare e stare amereggiata e che si come dice daniele ho sbagliato ho tradito... sn stata una cattiva moglie ma adesso vorrei solo un pò di tranquillità almeno da un solo punto di vista.... almeno lavorativo...
> deve arrivà la stagione ... speriamo vada meglio ti prego Dio! ragazzi credetemi mi manca casa.... da morire


Hai tutto quello che ti serve per stare tranquilla
Due figli a cui vuoi bene e che ti vogliono bene. Un lavoro e se la vivessi come dovresti viverla anche una amicizia con soddisfazione sessuale
Direi che per una donna appena separata è già molto.
La realtà è che fai di tutto per complicarti la vita


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai tutto quello che ti serve per stare tranquilla
> Due figli a cui vuoi bene e che ti vogliono bene. Un lavoro e se la vivessi come dovresti viverla anche una amicizia con soddisfazione sessuale
> Direi che per una donna appena separata è già molto.
> La realtà è che fai di tutto per complicarti la vita


un amicizia con soddisfazione sessuale???? che vuoldire??????? 

il mio lavoro mi da solo rogne.... altro che lavoro...

i PICCOLI SONO L'UNICA COSA BUONA CHE HO FATTO.... IL RESTO è DA BUTTà.....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *un amicizia con soddisfazione sessuale???? che vuoldire???????
> *
> il mio lavoro mi da solo rogne.... altro che lavoro...
> 
> i PICCOLI SONO L'UNICA COSA BUONA CHE HO FATTO.... IL RESTO è DA BUTTà.....


Un rapporto che ti fa stare bene, che non ti impegna (perchè non è il momento di impegnarti) e che non toglie tempo ai tuoi figli che devono essere il primo e solo pensiero al momento

Intanto un lavoro ce l'hai....Pensa a quante donne non hanno questa fortuna e devono dipendere da ex mariti, ecc ecc
Guardati intorno Maya


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *un amicizia con soddisfazione sessuale???? che vuoldire??????*?
> 
> il mio lavoro mi da solo rogne.... altro che lavoro...
> 
> i PICCOLI SONO L'UNICA COSA BUONA CHE HO FATTO.... IL RESTO è DA BUTTà.....


la giusta definizione di quello che è...ti scandalizza?
guarda che cominciare a chiamare le cose con il loro nome è un bel passo verso la consapevolezza


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la giusta definizione di quello che è...ti scandalizza?
> guarda che cominciare a chiamare le cose con il loro nome è un bel passo verso la consapevolezza



:up:


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi dire la fottutissima paura di stare da sola? No, probabilmente no.


SARà ANCHE LA PAURA.. MA IO SONO DAVVERO SOLA...AL DI Là DI OGNI COSA.... LA MIA FAMIGLIA NN C'è QUESTO PAESE NN è IL MIO... 
SN COME UN PESCE FUOR D'ACQUA
A DIFFERENZA DEL 44ENNE CHE LI è IL SUO MONDO...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> SARà ANCHE LA PAURA.. MA IO SONO DAVVERO SOLA...AL DI Là DI OGNI COSA.... LA MIA FAMIGLIA NN C'è QUESTO PAESE NN è IL MIO...
> SN COME UN PESCE FUOR D'ACQUA
> A DIFFERENZA DEL 44ENNE CHE LI è IL SUO MONDO...


Non hai amici? Prova a frequentare qualcuno uomini e donne semplicemente per il piacere della compagnia, per condivide passioni senza nessun altro fine


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> un amicizia con soddisfazione sessuale???? che vuoldire???????
> 
> il mio lavoro mi da solo rogne.... altro che lavoro...
> 
> i PICCOLI SONO L'UNICA COSA BUONA CHE HO FATTO.... IL RESTO è DA BUTTà.....


Vuol dire che, se vuoi che gli altri ti amino, per prima cosa devi essere in grado tu di amare te stessa. Il resto viene da solo. Invece tu continui a VOLERE DAGLI ALTRI QUELLO CHE TU NON SEI IN GRADO DI DARE... come i bambini che pestano i piedi. E se continui così, rimarrai con un pugno di mosche in mano. Nessuno sarà mai all'altezza delle tue aspettative, niente sarà mai abbastanza, continuerai a lamentarti di quello che non hai se per prima cosa non impari ad apprezzare ciò che hai, quello che gli altri ti danno.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la giusta definizione di quello che è...ti scandalizza?
> guarda che cominciare a chiamare le cose con il loro nome è un bel passo verso la consapevolezza




SI hai ragione è questo...forse mi scandalizza....xkè non è nella mia mentalità... però s sarà anche questo ma dura poco


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai amici? Prova a frequentare qualcuno uomini e donne semplicemente per il piacere della compagnia, per condivide passioni senza nessun altro fine


ma la gente secondo te si frequenta cosi? 
se nn conosco chi frequento???


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> SARà ANCHE LA PAURA.. MA IO SONO DAVVERO SOLA...AL DI Là DI OGNI COSA.... LA MIA FAMIGLIA NN C'è QUESTO PAESE NN è IL MIO...
> SN COME UN PESCE FUOR D'ACQUA
> A DIFFERENZA DEL 44ENNE CHE LI è IL SUO MONDO...


ma quando dicevi che uscivi con le amiche di cosa parlavi? Di una combriccola buona solo per andare per locali?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuol dire che, se vuoi che gli altri ti amino, per prima cosa devi essere in grado tu di amare te stessa. Il resto viene da solo. Invece tu continui a VOLERE DAGLI ALTRI QUELLO CHE TU NON SEI IN GRADO DI DARE... come i bambini che pestano i piedi. E se continui così, rimarrai con un pugno di mosche in mano. Nessuno sarà mai all'altezza delle tue aspettative, niente sarà mai abbastanza, continuerai a lamentarti di quello che non hai se per prima cosa non impari ad apprezzare ciò che hai, quello che gli altri ti danno.



traduzione di questo sms che dovrei apprezza che il 44 enne ogni tanto viene, facciamo quello che dobbiamo fare, mi dona delle ore sue....e dopo che avrò apprezzato ciò... allora apprezzero il resto?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando dicevi che uscivi con le amiche di cosa parlavi? Di una combriccola buona solo per andare per locali?



si brava conosco due bimbe poco più piccole di me... e nn sanno fare altro che andà a ballà una di loro si accoppia col primo che capita... l'altra sembra un pò meglio ma sta lontana e nn la vedo molto forse la sento più x sms


avevo provato a legare con una ragazza d 40 anni ma nn c'è stato modo forse nn si trova bene cn me...


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> quello che mi fa pensare e stare amereggiata e che si come dice daniele ho sbagliato ho tradito... sn stata una cattiva  moglie ma adesso vorrei solo un pò di tranquillità almeno da un solo punto di vista.... almeno lavorativo...
> deve arrivà la stagione ... speriamo vada meglio ti prego Dio!  ragazzi credetemi mi manca casa.... da morire


Maya, ti dirò due cose, una che ti sembrerà brutta ed un consiglio:


Non sei stata una cattiva moglie, una cattiva moglie è una stressa cazzi senza motivo, sei stata una pessima persona, perchè il tradimento è insito in te e non nel tuo rapporto con il marito (se stai male tu tradisci probabilmente anche un amico, punto).
Il consiglio di stare sola era dovuto al fatto che l'hai davvero fatta grossa, ma grossa grossa, perchè ripetuti tradimenti e vari sono una cosa non brutta, bruttissima, devi stare sola per pensare a quello che devi fare per far maturare quella bambina che pensa solo a se stessa (e fidati tradendo hai pensato solo a te e persino i tuoi figli sono passati in secondo piano)
Il diritto alla felicità lo avrai nel momento che capirai perchè sei stata una persona di cacca e come rimediare a quello che sei, fino a quel momento tu sei in debito con altri di quello che hai fatto ed il diritto alla felicità (che tra parentesi non esiste) non ti appartiene.
Tu vuoi essere felice perchè te lo meriti? Cosa hai fatto per meritartelo? Niente, semplicemente niente allo stato attuale, quindi cerca di essere una persona migliore, che non vuol dire una persona stupenda, ma migliorarti dagli errori che hai fatto ed allora forse sarai felice, partendo da te stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma la gente secondo te si frequenta cosi?
> se nn conosco chi frequento???


Hai un'edicola e non ti fermi mai a scambiare quattro chiacchere con qualcuno?
Non ci sono donne della tua età nel tuo paese?
Iscriviti a un corso di ballo, o qualcosa che ti piace. E' un modo per fare conoscenza.
Non è certo nelle chat che trovi degli amici


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *traduzione di questo sms che dovrei apprezza che il 44 enne ogni tanto viene, facciamo quello che dobbiamo fare, mi dona delle ore sue....*e dopo che avrò apprezzato ciò... allora apprezzero il resto?


Esatto. Anche perchè hai trovato uno che almeno non ti prende per il culo. 
se invece non ti interessa questo tipo di rapporto diglielo e chiudi.
Non ho capito cosa dovresti apprezzare dopo?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> quello che mi fa pensare e stare amereggiata e che si come dice daniele ho sbagliato ho tradito... sn stata una cattiva  moglie ma adesso vorrei solo un pò di tranquillità almeno da un solo punto di vista.... almeno lavorativo...
> deve arrivà la stagione ... speriamo vada meglio ti prego Dio!  ragazzi credetemi mi manca casa.... da morire



Tranquillità la vorrebbero tutti
E qundo pensi di essere tranquillo/la eccallà che succede qulcosa 
che ti atterra di nuovo...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un rapporto che ti fa stare bene, che non ti impegna (perchè non è il momento di impegnarti) e che non toglie tempo ai tuoi figli che devono essere il primo e solo pensiero al momento
> 
> Intanto un lavoro ce l'hai....Pensa a quante donne non hanno questa fortuna e devono dipendere da ex mariti, ecc ecc
> Guardati intorno Maya



ma cosa intendi per impegnoo????? 
per te cos'è un rapporto senza impegno? 

nn lo capisco questa mentalità... nn ci riesco.... 

per me l'impegno è quel qualcosa che serve mettere in ogni cosa che ognuno d noi fa ........


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma cosa intendi per impegnoo?????
> per te cos'è un rapporto senza impegno?
> 
> nn lo capisco questa mentalità... nn ci riesco....
> ...


Vuol dire stare assieme, godersi il tempo in cui si sta assieme, dare e ricevere anche affetto... e poi ognuno a casa sua. E da uno di 44 anni, separato e con due figli, per parecchio tempo è il massimo che puoi chiedere. Sarebbe anche il massimo che una ragazza di 25 anni, separata e con due figli, dovrebbe voler dare. Prendi fiato, cavolo, hai appena chiuso un matrimonio, non cambiato borsa!


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Maya, ti dirò due cose, una che ti sembrerà brutta ed un consiglio:
> 
> 
> Non sei stata una cattiva moglie, una cattiva moglie è una stressa cazzi senza motivo, sei stata una pessima persona, perchè il tradimento è insito in te e non nel tuo rapporto con il marito (se stai male tu tradisci probabilmente anche un amico, punto).
> ...



sempre molto direttooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma cosa intendi per impegnoo?????
> per te cos'è un rapporto senza impegno?
> 
> nn lo capisco questa mentalità... nn ci riesco....
> ...


Ma quale mentalità?
Esci da una separazione con due figli piccoli. Ma perchè questa voglia di ricostruire subito un futuro? Il tuo futuro ora sono quei due bambini

Un rapporto senza imopegno è un rapporto di due persone che si frequentano, fanno sesso ma senza progetti per il futuro....
Quest'uomo non li vuole e te lo ha detto
Se ti va bene, ti godi quello che ti può dare, altrimenti molli il colpo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuol dire stare assieme, godersi il tempo in cui si sta assieme, dare e ricevere anche affetto... e poi ognuno a casa sua. E da uno di 44 anni, separato e con due figli, per parecchio tempo è il massimo che puoi chiedere. Sarebbe anche il massimo che una ragazza di 25 anni, separata e con due figli, dovrebbe voler dare. Prendi fiato, cavolo, hai appena chiuso un matrimonio, non cambiato borsa!


Il verde è mio


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuol dire stare assieme, godersi il tempo in cui si sta assieme, dare e ricevere anche affetto... e poi ognuno a casa sua. E da uno di 44 anni, separato e con due figli, per parecchio tempo è il massimo che puoi chiedere. Sarebbe anche il massimo che una ragazza di 25 anni, separata e con due figli, dovrebbe voler dare. Prendi fiato, cavolo, hai appena chiuso un matrimonio, non cambiato borsa!


si ma infatti chiedo affetto ... ma  è sicuro che il 44 enne mi da affetto?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale mentalità?
> Esci da una separazione con due figli piccoli. Ma perchè questa voglia di ricostruire subito un futuro? Il tuo futuro ora sono quei due bambini
> 
> Un rapporto senza imopegno è un rapporto di due persone che si frequentano, fanno sesso ma senza progetti per il futuro....
> ...



il futuro viene se stai bene con un uomo.....
ma nn mi piace sapere d esser solo usata xkè io nn uso....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si ma infatti chiedo affetto ... ma è sicuro che il 44 enne mi da affetto?


Maya quando stai con lui come ti tratta?
Mi sembra bene. Ha avuto gesti affettuosi. PErchè te lo domandi ancora? Io non ti capisco davvero


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sempre molto direttooooooooooooooooooo


Daniele è stato diretto e crudo. Forse ha anche calcato un po' la mano. Ma la sostanza è quella. Prima devi capire gli errori che hai fatto, non per fare penitenza, ma per capire chi sei, cosa vuoi e come puoi migliorarti. Poi starai anche meglio con te stessa, fidati. Non avrai più quell'ansia di dipendere da qualcuno, intanto.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale mentalità?
> Esci da una separazione con due figli piccoli. Ma perchè questa voglia di ricostruire subito un futuro? Il tuo futuro ora sono quei due bambini
> 
> Un rapporto senza imopegno è un rapporto di due persone che si frequentano, fanno sesso ma senza progetti per il futuro....
> ...



Ma il sesso lega 
e ancor peggio voler legare qulcuno con il sesso...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il futuro viene se stai bene con un uomo.....
> ma nn mi piace sapere d esser solo usata xkè io nn uso....



Ma porca di quella vacca, si può stare bene senza fare progetti, soprattutto se lui ti ha detto che non vuole fare progetti. Cazzo, te l'ha detto!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Non ti usa. Fate sesso. Tu scegli di fare sesso con lui. In cosa ti senti usata?
Il problema è che vuoi che lui si ritenga impegnato con te "solo" perchè scopate
Non funziona cos', non è così

Che palle con sta storia che gli uomini ci usano
Quando fate sesso ti piace? T da piacere? Allora, per come la vedi tu, anche tu usi lui.......


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma il sesso lega
> e ancor peggio voler legare qulcuno con il sesso...


Legare non vuol dire fare progetti per il futuro. Non vuol dire per forza amarsi. 
Legare qualcuno con il sesso lo trovo così svilente ceh nemmeno lo prendo in considerazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il futuro viene se stai bene con un uomo.....
> ma nn mi piace sapere d esser solo usata* xkè io nn uso*....


sicura? sicura sicura? perchè non si 'usa' mica solo per il sesso. Anche per sentirsi meglio, più sicuri, per non sentirsi soli.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Maya quando stai con lui come ti tratta?
> Mi sembra bene. Ha avuto gesti affettuosi. PErchè te lo domandi ancora? Io non ti capisco davvero



nn lo so....domenica mi sembrava meglio molto meglio ma nn so se mi illudo  ... nn lo so... vorrei qualche certezza da lui xkè nn sn sicura...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il futuro viene se stai bene con un uomo.....
> ma nn mi piace sapere d esser solo usata xkè io nn uso....


NONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Il futuro viene se stai bene con te stessaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
A questo mondo arriviamo soli e andiamo via soli. Se troviamo compagnia nel frattempo ci ha detto culo. Ma il TUO futuro è TUO. Ci devi pensare TU. Minchia. Nessuno si prende carico del futuro di un altro(lasciando stare i genitori che danno solo l'avvio) e se lo fa... è sbagliato. Perchè la vita è tua. SONO CAZZI TUOI.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sicura? sicura sicura? perchè non si 'usa' mica solo per il sesso. Anche per sentirsi meglio, più sicuri, per non sentirsi soli.


hai ragione


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn lo so....domenica mi sembrava meglio molto meglio ma nn so se mi illudo ... nn lo so... vorrei qualche certezza da lui xkè nn sn sicura...



Che certezza vuoi?
Maya davvero è come parlare con un muro


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella vacca, si può stare bene senza fare progetti, soprattutto se lui ti ha detto che non vuole fare progetti. Cazzo, te l'ha detto!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Non ti usa. Fate sesso. Tu scegli di fare sesso con lui. In cosa ti senti usata?
> Il problema è che vuoi che lui si ritenga impegnato con te "solo" perchè scopate
> Non funziona cos', non è così
> ...


si ma nn si e accorto che io mi sn legata? 

cmq già a me nn mi piace la parola sesso mi sa di così freddo............ uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
fare l'amore.... mi piace di più


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si ma nn si e accorto che io mi sn legata?
> 
> cmq già a me nn mi piace la parola sesso mi sa di così freddo............ uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> fare l'amore.... mi piace di più


Va bè chiamalo come vuoi
....
Diglielo che ti sei legata, ma fallo però. Lui scapperà a gambe levate e avremo risolto il problema


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che certezza vuoi?
> Maya davvero è come parlare con un muro



voglio sapere se mi vuole bene.... se per lui questi 5 mesi sn stati qualcosa.... se sentirmi e qualcosa che lo fa star bene...e nn sono solo SESSO


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè chiamalo come vuoi
> ....
> Diglielo che ti sei legata, ma fallo però. Lui scapperà a gambe levate e avremo risolto il problema


e non ti posso smeraldare! Comunque quoto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> voglio sapere se mi vuole bene.... se per lui questi 5 mesi sn stati qualcosa.... se sentirmi e qualcosa che lo fa star bene...e nn sono solo SESSO


se ti vuole bene te lo dirà quando è sicuro. Perchè sono parole importanti. IMPORTANTI. Diffida di quelli che te le dicono da subito.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> voglio sapere se mi vuole bene.... se per lui questi 5 mesi sn stati qualcosa.... se sentirmi e qualcosa che lo fa star bene...e nn sono solo SESSO


Ti rispondo io.
Si,. si , si
Ma a te non basta.
vi sentite spesso? Se tu fossi solo sesso ti chiamerebbe solo il giorno prima per sapere se l'indomani si scopa.
Quindi sicuramente è affezionato. Sicuramente sta bene con te. Sicuramente gli paice parlare con te. FINE. 
E ripeto che te l'ha detto.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè chiamalo come vuoi
> ....
> Diglielo che ti sei legata, ma fallo però. Lui scapperà a gambe levate e avremo risolto il problema



E IO NN LO FACCIOOOOOOOOOO 
SOFFROOOOO DA SOLA  
MA NN GLI DCO NULLA..........


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> E IO NN LO FACCIOOOOOOOOOO
> SOFFROOOOO DA SOLA
> MA NN GLI DCO NULLA..........


Bella stronzata

ti aspetti che lui ti dica cosa prova per te, e tu menti su quello che provi per lui
Belle basi


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io.
> Si,. si , si
> Ma a te non basta.
> vi sentite spesso? Se tu fossi solo sesso ti chiamerebbe solo il giorno prima per sapere se l'indomani si scopa.
> ...



Farfy dopo avere fatto anche un sola volta sesso,normale nasca qualcosa,se sei umano..ma potrebbe essere affetto e nulla di piu'.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfy dopo avere fatto anche un sola volta sesso,normale nasca qualcosa,se sei umano..ma potrebbe essere affetto e nulla di piu'.


E' quello che dico anch'io.......
Ma a lei non basterà mai


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ti vuole bene te lo dirà quando è sicuro. Perchè sono parole importanti. IMPORTANTI. Diffida di quelli che te le dicono da subito.



una volta me lo diceva poi ha smesso


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> una volta me lo diceva poi ha smesso


E ha fatto bene
Perchè tu avresti travisato quel ti voglio bene


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io.
> Si,. si , si
> Ma a te non basta.
> vi sentite spesso? Se tu fossi solo sesso ti chiamerebbe solo il giorno prima per sapere se l'indomani si scopa.
> ...


ma infatti ci sentiamo tutti i giorni.... Farfalla grazie.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' quello che dico anch'io.......
> Ma a lei non basterà mai



Tu hai figli''piccoli''aspetta crescano poi vedrai...il mio grande e'quasi coetaneo dell'utente patacca e invornita...quindi sono abituato....ci vuole pazienza mia cara


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfy dopo avere fatto anche un sola volta sesso,normale nasca qualcosa,se sei umano..ma potrebbe essere affetto e nulla di piu'.



a me bastasse sapere che al di la di ogni cosa... lui è stato bene e sta bene poi se la vita ci separerà ok... ma ora siamo io e lui....... o almeno cosi vorrei


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella stronzata
> 
> ti aspetti che lui ti dica cosa prova per te, e tu menti su quello che provi per lui
> Belle basi


 
guarda che io glielo dico sempre ti  voglio bene che mi manca che ci  tengo a lui che quando nn si fa sentire mi preoccupo...


ma nn *gli posso e nn gli voglio* dire che per adesso nn mi va bene esser tromba AMICI


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> una volta me lo diceva poi ha smesso


e te credo. Avrà capito che dopo gli avresti chiesto QUANTO ti voleva bene. E quel QUANTO non sarebbe stato abbastanza.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu hai figli''piccoli''aspetta crescano poi vedrai...il mio grande e'quasi coetaneo dell'utente patacca e invornita...quindi sono abituato....ci vuole pazienza mia cara


Se mi incazzo così con lei, pensa a quello che posso fare a mio figlio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> guarda che io glielo dico sempre ti voglio bene che mi manca che ci tengo a lui che quando nn si fa sentire mi preoccupo...
> 
> 
> ma nn *gli posso e nn gli voglio* dire che per adesso nn mi va bene esser tromba AMICI



Ma se non ti va bene perchè non smetti di frequentarlo? Io è questo che non capisco


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' quello che dico anch'io.......
> Ma a lei non basterà mai



il fatto e che ce gente che riesce a nn legarsi più di tanto ma come si fa......... 
a  me anche è successo di nn provare più affetto per un amica dopo che mi aveva deluso..ma nel corso della nostra amicizia gliene ho sempre voluto e  più passava il tempo più gliene volevo e questo anchhe per le mie storie ... 
se sto con un uomo mi affeziono sempr di piu nn posso volergli più o meno bene 
il bene o si prova e giorno dp giorno aumenta se ci tieni o non si prova 
 IO COSI LA PENSO


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non ti va bene perchè non smetti di frequentarlo? Io è questo che non capisco



xkè ci spero farfalla spero che qualcosa possa cambiare... 
prima di recidere il tutto.... 
gli sto dando tempo ammazzandomi io dentro ,soffrendo,sfogandomi cn voi.con le mia madrina con chi può darmi dei consigli... ma avete gia capito sono una testa dura 

meglio avere la delusione di un qualcosa che dire e se l'avessi fatto? chissa come andava ................... 

voglio provare fino infondo ,io lo voglioooooooo


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e te credo. Avrà capito che dopo gli avresti chiesto QUANTO ti voleva bene. E quel QUANTO non sarebbe stato abbastanza.



ma certi momenti mi prendete per minorata mentale???? 
non mi metto a chiedere quanto mi voleva bene... ma che cavolo state a di.................................:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il fatto e che ce gente che riesce a nn legarsi più di tanto ma come si fa.........
> a me anche è successo di nn provare più affetto per un amica dopo che mi aveva deluso..ma nel corso della nostra amicizia gliene ho sempre voluto e più passava il tempo più gliene volevo e questo anchhe per le mie storie ...
> se sto con un uomo mi affeziono sempr di piu nn posso volergli più o meno bene
> il bene o si prova e giorno dp giorno aumenta se ci tieni o non si prova
> IO COSI LA PENSO


Maya ma tu puoi volergli tutto il bene che vuoi e lui può anche contraccambiare. 
Ma voler bene non è amare.
Volere bene non porta a un progetto futuro
All'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito voglio un bene infinito e lui altrettanto.
Non ho mai saputo cosa facesse nel tempo che non stava con me. Io ho sempre valutato quello che devo a me. E il consiglio che posso darti è di fare altrettanto. Se non ci riesci lascialo
Lo sento spesso, ci scriviamo ancora oggi ma non ci sono mai stati progetti. Non ho mai preteso nulla e lui nemmeno.
Il voler bene non è AMARE
Tu vuoi una relazione stabile, esclusiva, ecc ecc
Quest'uomo non te l'ha mai promessa e ti ha detto chiaramente che non la vuole


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma certi momenti mi prendete per minorata mentale????
> non mi metto a chiedere quanto mi voleva bene... ma che cavolo state a di.................................:incazzato:


Non intendevo quello. Hai riflettuto sui motivi per i quali la storia con tuo marito è andata come è andata? Non intendo perchè è finita... ma come.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cercano cara Tebe e so che guardano al fatto che io ho un certo portafoglio maggiore del cinesino di turno...ma onestamente io sono occupato e volente o nolente voglio vivere la mia vita con la mia lei, con la certezza di non essere con lei solo per il portafogli


verde mio.
Il prossimo mi sa che ti do un rosso


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non intendevo quello. Hai riflettuto sui motivi per i quali la storia con tuo marito è andata come è andata? Non intendo perchè è finita... ma come.


ho pensato che nn abbiamo mai parlato nn gli ho mai detto quello che pensavo o forse se lo fatto lo fatto in maniere sbagliata... ho pensato che io e mio marito siamo diversi
che lui ha avuto un educazione e io un altra ...
che per lui la coppia doveva esser vissuta in un modo divers dal mio


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Maya ma tu puoi volergli tutto il bene che vuoi e lui può anche contraccambiare.
> Ma voler bene non è amare.
> Volere bene non porta a un progetto futuro
> All'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito voglio un bene infinito e lui altrettanto.
> ...



il tuo volere bene a quell'uomo a che livello arriva? 
in senso cosa faresti se lui un giorno si trovasse in dei casini.............?

io parto da un ti voglio bene
poi mi auguro che il bene sia cosi consolidato a tal punto da permettere a nessuna cosa di poterlo distruggere 

relazione stabile......................... ? SI LA VORREI


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il tuo volere bene a quell'uomo a che livello arriva?
> in senso cosa faresti se lui un giorno si trovasse in dei casini.............?
> 
> io parto da un ti voglio bene
> ...


Il bene è bene. Non so a che livello è. So che gli voglio bene.
La nostra relazione è finita da quasi 3 anni.
Tu parti da un ti voglio bene e li ti devi fermare, PERCHE' QUEST'UOMO NON VUOLE NULLA DI PIU'

LUI NON LA VUOLE UNA RELAZIONE.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il bene è bene. Non so a che livello è. So che gli voglio bene.
> La nostra relazione è finita da quasi 3 anni.
> Tu parti da un ti voglio bene e li ti devi fermare, PERCHE' QUEST'UOMO NON VUOLE NULLA DI PIU'
> 
> LUI NON LA VUOLE UNA RELAZIONE.



okkk finirà un giorno finirà   e accetterò quello che verrà


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> okkk finirà un giorno finirà  e accetterò quello che verrà



Va bè se ti piace soffrire, soffri che ti devo dire


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

oggi aveva litgato... nn so con chi ne perchè aspetto una sua risposta...a un mio sms nel quale gli chiedevo come stava...  mi sento una stupida


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè se ti piace soffrire, soffri che ti devo dire



Vabbè, ma tanto tutto considerato pensò che la sofferenza le durerà al massimo un venticinque minuti, più o meno.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> oggi aveva litgato... nn so con chi ne perchè aspetto una sua risposta...a un mio sms nel quale gli chiedevo come stava... mi sento una stupida


Scusa è solo per mettere alla prova me stesso:sei da culo?secondo me no...vero?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tanto tutto considerato pensò che la sofferenza le durerà al massimo un venticinque minuti, più o meno.


speriamo
Basta che non torni dicendo che l'ha illusa e usata perchè altrimenti davvero mi trasformo da così 

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=dilop...w=294&start=0&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:97

a così
http://www.google.it/imgres?q=dilop...tx=146&ty=110&vpx=2&vpy=129&hovh=185&hovw=272


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè se ti piace soffrire, soffri che ti devo dire


no ma se lui sta male io sto male
l'avevano fatto arrabbiare conseguenza... io nn lo sento ... e mi manca maledettamente... !!!! :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non ti va bene perchè non smetti di frequentarlo? Io è questo che non capisco



Perché il bisogno di aggrapparsi a qualcuno è più forte del voler stare bene ....
almeno per come la vedo io...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tanto tutto considerato pensò che la sofferenza le durerà al massimo un venticinque minuti, più o meno.


no nn mi dura x nulla 25 min :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn mi dura x nulla 25 min :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Massì, tutto ti dura più o meno mezz'ora. Che ti sei innamorata, le patate. Essù.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché il bisogno di aggrapparsi a qualcuno è più forte del voler stare bene ....
> almeno per come la vedo io...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, tutto ti dura più o meno mezz'ora. Che ti sei innamorata, le patate. Essù.



va bè pensala come vuoi


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> va bè pensala come vuoi


Ma non te le prendere, su. E' così.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non te le prendere, su. E' così.


Maya non è da culo...!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maya non è da culo...!


Temo di si. Cioè che lo è. Cazzo se lo è.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di si. Cioè che lo è. Cazzo se lo è.


Sbagli,non è da culo....!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbagli,non è da culo....!


Guarda, alla peggio lo è ma non lo sa ancora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa è solo per mettere alla prova me stesso:sei da culo?secondo me no...vero?


di traverso.
l'acqua gasata.
le bollicine che uscivano dalle orecchie. 
STRONZO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non te le prendere, su. E' così.


nessuno se la prende.... ma io è 5 mesi che lo conosco ma in quest ultimo mese mi sono legata in maniera particolte


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di traverso.
> l'acqua gasata.
> le bollicine che uscivano dalle orecchie.
> STRONZO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In privè sto facendo un casino....!comunque maya non risponde,non è da culo...!


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di traverso.
> l'acqua gasata.
> le bollicine che uscivano dalle orecchie.
> STRONZO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nessuno se la prende.... ma io è 5 mesi che lo conosco ma in quest ultimo mese mi sono legata in maniera particolte


Senti, vabbè: ma pratichi sesso anale?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, alla peggio lo è ma non lo sa ancora.


Noooo!Lei è una sognatrice,le sognatrici son poco pratiche,NON è DA CULO.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, vabbè: ma pratichi sesso anale?



:risata: vi prego basta


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In privè sto facendo un casino....!comunque maya non risponde,non è da culo...!


ma dove? vado a vedere...


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Scommetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noooo!Lei è una sognatrice,le sognatrici son poco pratiche,NON è DA CULO.



See.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


Mi sei strasimpatico però permettimi:sulla propensione all'anale delle donne capisci poco.Maya non è da culo,lei crede nell'amore,nell'amore infantile,il culo per lei è solo il posto dove poggia il peso del suo corpo leggiadro.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa è solo per mettere alla prova me stesso:sei da culo?secondo me no...vero?


      :yes:


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di si. Cioè che lo è. Cazzo se lo è.



vorrà dire che merito questo-...


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :yes:


Tu che ne capisci è da culo o no?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei strasimpatico però permettimi:sulla propensione all'anale delle donne capisci poco.Maya non è da culo,lei crede nell'amore,nell'amore infantile,il culo per lei è solo il posto dove poggia il peso del suo corpo leggiadro.


è troppo giovane, non ha ancora accumulato quella maturità per la quale ci si concede


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei strasimpatico però permettimi:sulla propensione all'anale delle donne capisci poco.Maya non è da culo,lei crede nell'amore,nell'amore infantile,il culo per lei è solo il posto dove poggia il peso del suo corpo leggiadro.


Ma quindi il culo è da smandrippate scafatissime?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> vorrà dire che merito questo-...


mannò che stanno scherzando, Maya. E' Oscuro che sta facendo una verifica alle sue teorie.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi il culo è da smandrippate scafatissime?


Il culo è da donna consapevole con alta propensione all'anale.RAGAZZI MA CHE CAZZO DI SCUOLE AVETE FATTO?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il culo è da donna consapevole con alta propensione all'anale.RAGAZZI MA CHE CAZZO DI SCUOLE AVETE FATTO?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò che stanno scherzando, Maya. E' Oscuro che sta facendo una verifica alle sue teorie.


No,scusa però,io non ho bisogno di verifiche,ho fatto anche un introspezione psicologica del fenomeno e della dinamica mentale,poi se voi non riuscite a starmi dietro,il problema è vostro,ma non sto scherzando,assolutamente no!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Son incazzato veramente,ma con chi cazzo mi tocca interagire?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> vorrà dire che merito questo-...


Mannò. Ma ti piace? Serio, non sto scherzando. Sempre se vuoi dirlo, sennò non fa niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,scusa però,io non ho bisogno di verifiche,ho fatto anche un introspezione psicologica del fenomeno e della dinamica mentale,poi se voi non riuscite a starmi dietro,il problema è vostro,ma non sto scherzando,assolutamente no!


mi sono espressa male, scusa. Volevo dire che stai dando dimostrazione delle tue teorie, per renderci edotti.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il culo è da donna consapevole con *alta propensione *all'anale.RAGAZZI MA CHE CAZZO DI SCUOLE AVETE FATTO?



Avevo letto "alta PRESSIONE anale" e mi è preso un mezzo infarto.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son incazzato veramente,ma con chi cazzo mi tocca interagire?


hai ragione :sic:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Ecco*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male, scusa. Volevo dire che stai dando dimostrazione delle tue teorie, per renderci edotti.


Grazie,sai non vorrei essere frainteso,io amo scherzare,ma sulle chiappe no, se poi mi si vuole portare sulla conoscenza dell'anale,mi mangio tutti proprio....!Troppo facile dire è da culo non è da culo,io spiego anche il perchè è da culo e perchè no....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avevo letto "alta PRESSIONE anale" e mi è preso un mezzo infarto.


Mi tocca spiegare ogni cosa....!La propensione all'anale è già un buon viatico per l'ingresso nel mondo anale.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,sai non vorrei essere frainteso,io amo scherzare,ma sulle chiappe no, se poi mi si vuole portare sulla conoscenza dell'anale,mi mangio tutti proprio....!Troppo facile dire è da culo non è da culo,io spiego anche il perchè è da culo e perchè no....!


l'età, l'età
caro oscuro

esperienza


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione :sic:


Si e mi son rotto il cazzo però...!


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e mi son rotto il cazzo però...!


ma no, basta farli provare..... :up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> l'età, l'età
> caro oscuro
> 
> esperienza


Non solo,anche anni di studio....!


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò che stanno scherzando, Maya. E' Oscuro che sta facendo una verifica alle sue teorie.



cm dite voi


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo,anche anni di studio....!


sugli anni di studio non sono d'accordo


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> cm dite voi


Non sei da culo,ammettilo.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> cm dite voi


cosa vuoi sapere cara?
la conoscenza, il sapere è frutto di tanto sudore

vero oscuro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo,anche anni di studio....!


lo studio, l'esercizio... tutti quegli anni di impegno e sacrifici. E c'è gente che pensa di poter improvvisare. Cioccolatai:blank:


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo studio, l'esercizio... tutti quegli anni di impegno e sacrifici. E c'è gente che pensa di poter improvvisare. Cioccolatai:blank:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono serio comunque,io veramente ho studiato donne e casistiche,anche le inculistiche,ma con voi di cosa posso parlare?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono serio comunque,io veramente ho studiato donne e casistiche,anche le inculistiche,ma con voi di cosa posso parlare?


hai fatto il master di "culetto, se me lo da"?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

ma che te frega....o al massimo chiediglielo in privato facendo la figura del porco.
mi dici ora che c'entra ai fini delle sue problematiche?
e chi ti autorizza a fare queste domande del menga?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Ma ti piace? Serio, non sto scherzando. Sempre se vuoi dirlo, sennò non fa niente.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> hai fatto il master di "culetto, se me lo da"?


Peccato che ero proprio io l'insegnante....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma che te frega....o al massimo chiediglielo in privato facendo la figura del porco.
> mi dici ora che c'entra ai fini delle sue problematiche?
> e chi ti autorizza a fare queste domande del menga?


Colpa mia,son stato io,per dimostrare la mia conoscenza.Mi assumo tutte le colpe.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che te frega....o al massimo chiediglielo in privato facendo la figura del porco.
> mi dici ora che c'entra ai fini delle sue problematiche?
> e chi ti autorizza a fare queste domande del menga?



scherzano... forse per farmi distrarre dal pensiero costante d lui...booo


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che ero proprio io l'insegnante....!


mi pareva di riconoscere il frasare culinario


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



maya ha detto:


> scherzano... forse per farmi distrarre dal pensiero costante d lui...booo


Vabbè mi rispondi?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

m tantoooo mi mancaaaaaaaaaaa ugualeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> mi pareva di riconoscere il frasare culinario


Si ma ho smesso,mal pagato.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma ho smesso,mal pagato.


ammettilo, ti manca vero?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> scherzano... forse per farmi distrarre dal pensiero costante d lui...booo


veramente ha detto che non sta scherzando...perciò son partita come fossi tua madre con il mestolo in mano


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ammettilo, ti manca vero?


Sai cosa mi manca?un interlocutore valido,mi manca disquisire,elargire,raccontare,mi sento un pò ingabbiato in questo posto dove le cazzate hanno sempre un grande appeal e la conoscenza viene continuamente bistrattata.Sai questa è la mia vita,ho sempre volato troppo alto e chi vola alto spesso vola in solitudine,ma voi che cazzo ne potete sapere?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente ha detto che non sta scherzando...perciò son partita come fossi tua madre con il mestolo in mano


ma voi a genova i mestoli non li usate per abbeverare i giaguari?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi manca?un interlocutore valido,mi manca disquisire,elargire,raccontare,mi sento un pò ingabbiato in questo posto dove le cazzate hanno sempre un grande appeal e la conoscenza viene continuamente bistrattata.Sai questa è la mia vita,ho sempre volato troppo alto e chi vola alto spesso vola in solitudine,ma voi che cazzo ne potete sapere?


infatti ci inchiniamo al tuo sapere
i maschi ti invidiano 
le donne ti rincorrono


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> infatti ci inchiniamo al tuo sapere
> i maschi ti invidiano
> le donne ti rincorrono


Dai facciamo un serio.Non ho bisogno di consensi,ho bisogno di un confronto,per crescere, per accrescere la mia conoscenza.Io non devo essere invidiato,ne rincorso,mi basterebbe solo avere dei confronti satisfativi con voi ,persone comuni,persone di tutti i giorni.Una conoscenza unilateralemnasconsta,è una conoscenza sterile,gratuita,un uomo che non sa riconoscere se una donna è da culo o no che uomo è?Forse è questa vita che non mi sorpende più....!


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma voi a genova i mestoli non li usate per abbeverare i *giaguari*?


purtroppo essi si sono estinti


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente ha detto che non sta scherzando...perciò son partita come fossi tua madre con il mestolo in mano


figurati...leggo solo cose intelligenti


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> infatti ci inchiniamo al tuo sapere
> i maschi ti invidiano
> le donne ti rincorrono


Mi piacerebbe tanto tornare qui un giorno e leggere di te cose di spessore,sento che sarà così,affidati al tuo istinto.


----------



## Essenove (28 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate, a che pagina è finita la storia della tizia innamorata persa del tipo separato?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai facciamo un serio.Non ho bisogno di consensi,ho bisogno di un confronto,per crescere, per accrescere la mia conoscenza.Io non devo essere invidiato,ne rincorso,mi basterebbe solo avere dei confronti satisfativi con voi ,persone comuni,persone di tutti i giorni.Una conoscenza unilateralemnasconsta,è una conoscenza sterile,gratuita,un uomo che non sa riconoscere se una donna è da culo o no che uomo è?Forse è questa vita che non mi sorpende più....!


così mi istighi
come si fa in 2 parole fare una descrizione sul come riconoscere la donna consenziente
sarebbe dispersivo
sarebbe ininfluente 
sarebbe poco salivato :rotfl:
sarebbe un irrigidimento del pensiero stesso
sarebbe una posizione scomoda rispetto al piacere del dialogo

caro amico, collega,
non dobbiamo scompigliare i capelli dei maschi forumisti


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Scusate, a che pagina è finita la storia della tizia innamorata persa del tipo separato?


vai alla n. 1


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> così mi istighi
> come si fa in 2 parole fare una descrizione sul come riconoscere la donna consenziente
> sarebbe dispersivo
> sarebbe ininfluente
> ...


Perfetto hai ragione,lasciamoli al loro mondo mellifluo e inutile,ma poi maya è da culo si o no?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

guarda che sei ot nell'ot .ergo fai poco lo spiritosone





Essenove ha detto:


> Scusate, a che pagina è finita la storia della tizia innamorata persa del tipo separato?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Essenove*



Essenove ha detto:


> Scusate, a che pagina è finita la storia della tizia innamorata persa del tipo separato?


Sei un uomo o una donna?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto hai ragione,lasciamoli al loro mondo mellifluo e inutile,ma poi maya è da culo si o no?


te l'ho già scritto
è troppo giovane, non ha ancora assaporato il gusto trasgressivo del piacere
piacere inteso come culmine dei sensi
per cui pregustare e gustare tutti i lati del proprio corpo


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Scusate, a che pagina è finita la storia della tizia innamorata persa del tipo separato?


sempre qui. Siamo in pausa cazzeggio. Serve a ricaricare le batterie.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Scusate, a che pagina è finita la storia della tizia innamorata persa del tipo separato?


tanto non te la molla....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> te l'ho già scritto
> è troppo giovane, non ha ancora assaporato il gusto trasgressivo del piacere
> piacere inteso come culmine dei sensi
> per cui pregustare e gustare tutti i lati del proprio corpo


Sposi la mia introspezione mentale?Quindi il suo non da culo troverebbe una spiegazione nel suo vivere le sensazioni amorose in modo infantile giusto?Per cui la natura del suo io,sarebbe ostativa per un suo ingresso selvaggio nel mondo anale?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sempre qui. Siamo in pausa cazzeggio. Serve a ricaricare le batterie.


pensi che sia opportuno che quelle da culo possano dilogare con le non da culo?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Scusate, a che pagina è finita la storia della tizia innamorata persa del tipo separato?


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensi che sia opportuno che quelle da culo possano dilogare con le non da culo?


e quelle da culo su richiesta possono dialogare con tutte?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> pensi che sia opportuno che quelle da culo possano dilogare con le non da culo?


Non è un fattore ostativo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e quelle da culo su richiesta possono dialogare con tutte?


TU SEI PROPRIO PERMALOSA


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sposi la mia introspezione mentale?Quindi il suo non da culo troverebbe una spiegazione nel suo vivere le sensazioni amorose in modo infantile giusto?Per cui la natura del suo io,sarebbe ostativa per un suo ingresso selvaggio nel mondo anale?


nel suo mondo attuale vige ancora il bacio sdolcinato
per cui non è ancora entrata in questo mondo peccaminoso basato sul piacere del corpo
il suo è ancora un piacere sensoriale
ne consegue

lassamola stà


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è un fattore ostativo.


ci tenevo a saperlo.
però ho qualche remora, francamente


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensi che sia opportuno che quelle da culo possano dilogare con le non da culo?


sempre che quelle non da culo, stiano in silenzio


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> TU SEI PROPRIO PERMALOSA



io? ti giuro che mi sto trattenendo dal ridere perchè c'è il mio capo qua....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensi che sia opportuno che quelle da culo possano dilogare con le non da culo?


Io sono per le pari opportunità e reputo la bio-diversità essenziale all'evoluzione.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io? ti giuro che mi sto trattenendo dal ridere perchè c'è il mio capo qua....


Oggi mi licenziano
Non riesco a trattenermi
magari spostiamoci nell'altro 3d e lasciamo questo a Maya, dai facciamo i bravi


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io? ti giuro che mi sto trattenendo dal ridere perchè c'è il mio capo qua....


Ci son rimasto male!SEI UNA ROSICONA!Mi stavi facendo fare una figura di merda,solo perchè vuoi fare la splendida:SEI DA CULO A RICHIESTA PERCHè VOLEVI PASSARE DA CULO?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

*oscuro*

ecco le DONNE che aspettavamo
vedi che sono arrivate..
belle
sportive
.......
......


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi mi licenziano
> Non riesco a trattenermi
> magari spostiamoci nell'altro 3d e lasciamo questo a Maya, dai facciamo i bravi


Io mi sposto se maya mi dice che non è da culo!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

sapevo solo che sei da culo,scusa se te lo dico.non volevo crederci





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono per le pari opportunità e reputo la bio-diversità essenziale all'evoluzione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi mi licenziano
> Non riesco a trattenermi
> magari spostiamoci nell'altro 3d e lasciamo questo a Maya, dai facciamo i bravi


facciamo che viene anche Maya nell'altro, così non SOOOOOOOFRREEEEEEEEEEEEE PIùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù per oggi.
Dài Maya che ci facciamo due risate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapevo solo che sei da culo,scusa se te lo dico.non volevo crederci


ti meravigli di questo? Dopo tutto quello che è successo in Italia negli ultimi 30 giorni??????


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi mi licenziano
> Non riesco a trattenermi
> magari spostiamoci nell'altro 3d e lasciamo questo a Maya, dai facciamo i bravi


che clementi... grazie tanto le vostre le avete dette...


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci son rimasto male!SEI UNA ROSICONA!Mi stavi facendo fare una figura di merda,solo perchè vuoi fare la splendida:SEI DA CULO A RICHIESTA PERCHè VOLEVI PASSARE DA CULO?


non ce la posso fare :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che clementi... grazie tanto le vostre le avete dette...


dai, vieni a giocare.
ehm...detto da una che ti ha dato ripetutamente dell'immatura


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dai, vieni a giocare.
> ehm...detto da una che ti ha dato ripetutamente dell'immatura



il sunto del discorso è se sono una che si fa prendere per il culo? nel senso che son o cosi ingenua che la gente se ne approfitt?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Vabbè*



maya ha detto:


> il sunto del discorso è se sono una che si fa prendere per il culo? nel senso che son o cosi ingenua che la gente se ne approfitt?


Ci rinuncio.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il sunto del discorso è se sono una che si fa prendere per il culo? nel senso che son o cosi ingenua che la gente se ne approfitt?


no..se ti piace il sesso anal oppure no


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il sunto del discorso è se sono una che si fa prendere per il culo? nel senso che son o cosi ingenua che la gente se ne approfitt?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... no... vieni di là che ti spieghiamo...:rotfl::rotfl:il senso era un altro...


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare :rotfl:


Vabbè,sei stata scorretta però,tu sai che scrivevo la verità...!


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il sunto del discorso è se sono una che si fa prendere per il culo? nel senso che son o cosi ingenua che la gente se ne approfitt?


no,maya, no.
ora stavo giocando sulla mia stupideira e bon .comunque ti chiedo scusa per  aver approfittato del tuo thread .


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,sei stata scorretta però,tu sai che scrivevo la verità...!


sono una stronza lo so


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dai, vieni a giocare.
> ehm...detto da una che ti ha dato ripetutamente dell'immatura


Ma giochi anche tu?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... no... vieni di là che ti spieghiamo...:rotfl::rotfl:il senso era un altro...


Ma manco per il cavolo.Lasciamola qui....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> sono una stronza lo so


Non merito la tua stronzaggine però...!Jb mi dava del cazzaro quando io so che sei una da culo a richiesta e cazzo.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

no nn sono per il sesso anale....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cavolo.Lasciamola qui....!


eddài. E' giovIne. Una mente da formare.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*maya*



maya ha detto:


> no nn sono per il sesso anale....


TI ADORO TI ADORO TI ADORO...............................!BACIATEMI IL CULO!JB SEI UN CAPRONE!!Maya ti saluto e grazie.....!


----------



## tesla (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si ma infatti chiedo affetto ... ma  è sicuro che il 44 enne mi da affetto?


apa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn sono per il sesso anale....


ecco... Oscuro docet. Che dire. Quell'uomo mi stupirebbe se non mi fossi rassegnata ad ammirarlo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento


Allah misericordioso e clemente.......


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non merito la tua stronzaggine però...!Jb mi dava del cazzaro quando io so che sei una da culo a richiesta e cazzo.




IO INTENDEVO DIRE CHE NON MI DEVI CHIEDERE IL PERMESSO... UFFAAAAAAAA


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Sono*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco... Oscuro docet. Che dire. Quell'uomo mi stupirebbe se non mi fossi rassegnata ad ammirarlo.


SONO UN UOMO FELICE ADESSO SMETTERETE DI PRENDERMI PER IL CULO!!MAYA ANCORA GRAZIE E SCUSA.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Sei*



Simy ha detto:


> IO INTENDEVO DIRE CHE NON MI DEVI CHIEDERE IL PERMESSO... UFFAAAAAAAA


Si,sei da culo a richiesta non da culo a permesso....


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SONO UN UOMO FELICE ADESSO SMETTERETE DI PRENDERMI PER IL CULO!!MAYA ANCORA GRAZIE E SCUSA.


nn ho capito un cavolo... di tutto ciò...................


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*mAYA*



maya ha detto:


> nn ho capito un cavolo... di tutto ciò...................


Grazie per l'onestà e la sincerità.Io ho percepito, grazie alla mia conoscenza che non eri una da sesso anale,sono stato vessato e avversato,ma tu in un impeto di verità mi hai restituito onorabilità e rispetto.ANCORA GRAZIE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn ho capito un cavolo... di tutto ciò...................


vai in priveè...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per l'onestà e la sincerità.Io ho percepito, grazie alla mia conoscenza che non eri una da sesso anale,sono stato vessato e avversato,ma tu in un impeto di verità mi hai restituito onorabilità e rispetto.ANCORA GRAZIE.



chi e che invece sosteneva che ero da sesso anale?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> chi e che invece sosteneva che ero da sesso anale?


Quel caprone di jb..!Comunque mi scuso per l'intrusione,ancora grazie.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per l'onestà e la sincerità.Io ho percepito, grazie alla mia conoscenza che non eri una da sesso anale,sono stato vessato e avversato,ma tu in un impeto di verità mi hai restituito onorabilità e rispetto.ANCORA GRAZIE.


ma la smetti :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma la smetti :rotfl:


Rosichi pure tu?adesso chi è il cazzaro?


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosichi pure tu?adesso chi è il cazzaro?


senti ma hai fatto la cosa che ti ho chiesto?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn sono per il sesso anale....



Ma sei timidosa?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei timidosa?



no nn lo vedo una cosa molto propensa.............. 
faccio l'amore guardando l'uomo in faccia


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn sono per il sesso anale....




.......


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*E ALLORA*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei timidosa?


E ALLORA?MI BACI IL CULO?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn lo vedo una cosa molto propensa..............
> faccio l'amore guardando l'uomo in faccia


ehm... ma... sempre sempre?vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma... sempre sempre?vabbè.


Sei da culo.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei da culo.....!


accantoniamo per un attimo questa cosa. Cioè... sempre sempre guardare l'uomo in faccia... vuol dire limitarsi un bel po' di cosette. Ma... vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn lo vedo una cosa molto propensa..............
> faccio l'amore guardando l'uomo in faccia


Mai una variante?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> accantoniamo per un attimo questa cosa. Cioè... sempre sempre guardare l'uomo in faccia... vuol dire limitarsi un bel po' di cosette. Ma... vabbè.


Ecco appunto, pensavo la stessa cosa


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma... sempre sempre?vabbè.


no sempre no ma il culo nn mi va... 

peròòòòòòòòòòòòòòò quanto è bello farloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Ragazze*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, pensavo la stessa cosa


Ragazze puoi essere da culo e guardare l'uomo in faccia:CHIAMASI SMORZA CANDELA FRONTALE DI CULO!Beata ignoranza per...!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn lo vedo una cosa molto propensa..............
> faccio l'amore guardando l'uomo in faccia



Si anche a me piace tanto 
però ci sono sempre gli specchi

se proprio non puoi farne a meno


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Si anche a me piace tanto
> però ci sono sempre gli specchi
> 
> se proprio non puoi farne a meno


No SMORZACANDELA DI CULO FRONTALE.....!


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per l'onestà e la sincerità.Io ho percepito, grazie alla mia conoscenza che non eri una da sesso anale,sono stato vessato e avversato,ma tu in un impeto di verità mi hai restituito onorabilità e rispetto.ANCORA GRAZIE.


beh, non eri l'unico ad affermare ciò


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai una variante?


si ogni tanto...una variante di che genere?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*gAS*



gas ha detto:


> beh, non eri l'unico ad affermare ciò


Be sei o non sei il mio allievo preferito?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> accantoniamo per un attimo questa cosa. Cioè... sempre sempre guardare l'uomo in faccia... vuol dire limitarsi un bel po' di cosette. Ma... vabbè.


:up: solita intenditrice


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*gAS*



gas ha detto:


> :up: solita intenditrice


dA CULO....!


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si anche a me piace tanto
> però ci sono sempre gli specchi
> 
> se proprio non puoi farne a meno


 a  me piace baciare..... mentre lo faccio


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si ogni tanto...una variante di che genere?


maya, sai che ti dico?
che se provi con me, poi non ti stacchi più :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*mAYA*



maya ha detto:


> a me piace baciare..... mentre lo faccio


Baci sul culo no?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> a me piace baciare..... mentre lo faccio


come sei tenera....
noi non lo siamo più...


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be sei o non sei il mio allievo preferito?


sono il n. 1


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no sempre no* ma il culo nn mi va*...
> 
> peròòòòòòòòòòòòòòò quanto è bello farloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*A*



maya ha detto:


> a me piace baciare..... mentre lo faccio


A me non è mai piaciuto baciare ,solo un bel bacio salivato nel sedere per agevolare la penetrazione.


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non è mai piaciuto baciare ,solo un bel bacio salivato nel sedere per agevolare la penetrazione.




:up:
con aggiunta qualche bacetto dai


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> maya, sai che ti dico?
> che se provi con me, poi non ti stacchi più :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Nno*



Pleasure ha detto:


> :up:
> con aggiunta qualche bacetto dai


No, il bacio non mi arrapa.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non è mai piaciuto baciare ,solo un bel bacio salivato nel sedere per agevolare la penetrazione.


molto salivato ovviamente


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si ogni tanto...una variante di che genere?



ma questo 44 enne ?!?
le varianti... ?!?!?
apa:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> molto salivato ovviamente


Dipende dalle propensioni anali della donna.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dalle propensioni anali della donna.


al di la delle propensioni è sempre meglio "ungere"


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No SMORZACANDELA DI CULO FRONTALE.....!



Si vabbè ma sempre con stò culo !
Non è che sei stato traumatizzato da piccolo?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> al di la delle propensioni è sempre meglio "ungere"


A quel punto trovo indicato uno sputo in assenza di coinvolgimrnto emotivo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma sempre con stò culo !
> Non è che sei stato traumatizzato da piccolo?


Si appena nato mi son inculato l'ostetrica...!


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma questo 44 enne ?!?
> le varianti... ?!?!?
> apa:



ho pensato la stessa cosa... :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> a  me piace baciare..... mentre lo faccio


anche a me piace molto baciare ...
MA lasciare la bocca libera a volte può far piacere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazze puoi essere da culo e guardare l'uomo in faccia:CHIAMASI SMORZA CANDELA FRONTALE DI CULO!Beata ignoranza per...!


Beata ignoranza a chi????!!!!
Non stavo prendendo in considerazione i rapporti anali, visto che ha detto che non pratica
Ma da qui a voler guardare sempre in faccia ce ne passa però


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A quel punto trovo indicato uno sputo in assenza di coinvolgimrnto emotivo.


no, dai...
qualcosina un po più simildolce


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma questo 44 enne ?!?
> le varianti... ?!?!?
> apa:


E pensa tu che soggettone che dev'essere.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Beata ignoranza a chi????!!!!
> Non stavo prendendo in considerazione i rapporti anali, visto che ha detto che non pratica
> Ma da qui a voler guardare sempre in faccia ce ne passa però


Non mi riferivo a te....:rotfl:!Comunque uno smorzacandela frontale di culo risolve la questione


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beata ignoranza a chi????!!!!
> Non stavo prendendo in considerazione i rapporti anali, visto che ha detto che non pratica
> Ma da qui a voler guardare sempre in faccia ce ne passa però


:up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> no, dai...
> qualcosina un po più simildolce


La cozza è sempre la cozza....!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ALLORA?MI BACI IL CULO?


Capirai, con Simy sbagliasti tutto e la conosci pure.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si appena nato mi son inculato l'ostetrica...!


MAdonna


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capirai, con Simy sbagliasti tutto e la conosci pure.


No simy mi ha dato ragione aveva capito male.BACIAMI IL CULO SENZA STORIE.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si appena nato mi son inculato l'ostetrica...!



Amico come lo vedi sto 44enne???..anale niente...scopare sempre la stessa posa..ma si puo'?????'
oh pero'ti dico anche che  da confidenze con vera amica..ho saputo delle robe....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*lOTHAR*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico come lo vedi sto 44enne???..anale niente...scopare sempre la stessa posa..ma si puo'?????'
> oh pero'ti dico anche che da confidenze con vera amica..ho saputo delle robe....


Ma non mi fai i complimenti?il44enne?malino,non supera i 10cm di pisello....sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No simy mi ha dato ragione aveva capito male.BACIAMI IL CULO SENZA STORIE.


See, come no. Aveva capito male LEI. Ed in ogni caso vedi che a Maya piace da dietro, solo che ancora non lo sa.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> See, come no. Aveva capito male LEI. Ed in ogni caso vedi che a Maya piace da dietro, solo che ancora non lo sa.


Leggi in privè e BACIAMI IL CULO CARO.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggi in privè e BACIAMI IL CULO CARO.



Io ho letto "A cazzaro".


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

Maya ma in 5 mesi quante volte hai visto questo tipo?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico come lo vedi sto 44enne???..anale niente...scopare sempre la stessa posa..ma si puo'?????'
> oh pero'ti dico anche che da confidenze con vera amica..ho saputo delle robe....


Micione, adesso non fare il solito ignavo e RACCONTA.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho letto "A cazzaro".


SEI UN ROSICONE!Simy mi ha scritto cazzaro perchè non vuole essere da culo a permesso ma da culo a richiesta.HO SEMPRE SCRITTO CHE NON è DA CULO MA DA CULO HA RICHIESTA.BACIAMELO.POi ci ho preso pure con chiara...!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SEI UN ROSICONE!Simy mi ha scritto cazzaro perchè non vuole essere da culo a permesso ma da culo a richiesta.HO SEMPRE SCRITTO CHE NON è DA CULO MA DA CULO HA RICHIESTA.BACIAMELO.POi ci ho preso pure con chiara...!



Ma che stai a dì? See. E comunque con Chiara sfondavi (ehm) una porta aperta (ari-ehm).


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> no, dai...
> qualcosina un po più simildolce



:up:


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Maya ma in 5 mesi quante volte hai visto questo tipo?


mamma, che cosce...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Maya ma in 5 mesi quante volte hai visto questo tipo?


una decina di volte...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico come lo vedi sto 44enne???..anale niente...scopare sempre la stessa posa..ma si puo'?????'
> oh pero'ti dico anche che  da confidenze con vera amica..ho saputo delle robe....


ehhhhh........................?

nn facciamo sempre la stessa posa......


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mamma, che cosce...




già ti quoto...
...non mi provocare...


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> una decina di volte...


hai trombato poco
e in più ti perdi in bacetti e bacettini ..... 
per forza che lui non si fa trovare


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> già ti quoto...
> ...non mi provocare...


sei tu che provochi me :lecca:


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> una decina di volte...




Maya...SVEGLIA !


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Vabbè*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dì? See. E comunque con Chiara sfondavi (ehm) una porta aperta (ari-ehm).


Vedrai che non ne sbaglio una...!


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei tu che provochi me :lecca:




:tette:


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai trombato poco
> e in più ti perdi in bacetti e bacettini .....
> per forza che lui non si fa trovare



si le prime volte si aveva un intesa cosi cosi... poi ora col tempo si va sempre meglioooooooo.....dai nn si restaa sempre nelle stesse posizioni
solo che dev cercare di raggiungere l'orgasmo anch io e dev dire che io ne uno che preferisco :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :tette:


visto che provochi

:coglione:

ecchecavolo
quando ci vuole ci vuole, ora voglio vedere che fai


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si le prime volte si aveva un intesa cosi cosi... poi ora col tempo si va sempre meglioooooooo.....dai nn si restaa sempre nelle stesse posizioni
> *solo che dev cercare di raggiungere l'orgasmo anch io* e dev dire che io ne uno che preferisco :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Cioè, fa pure fatica a farti venire sto qua?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Maya...SVEGLIA !



xkè


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si le prime volte si aveva un intesa cosi cosi... poi ora col tempo si va sempre meglioooooooo.....dai nn si restaa sempre nelle stesse posizioni
> solo che dev cercare di raggiungere l'orgasmo anch io e dev dire che io ne uno che preferisco :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


ma cara,
siete 2 principianti, l'orgasmo non lo si deve cercare, lo si ha


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> xkè


Ma ti schizza in pieno viso per marcare il territorio?


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si ma nn si e accorto che io mi sn legata?
> 
> cmq già a me nn mi piace la parola sesso mi sa di così freddo............ uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> fare l'amore.... mi piace di più


No, lui ti scopa...che è anche più brutto da dire di fare sesso.
Considera che la mia ex mi ha dato uno schiaffo quando scoprendo di essere stato tradito ed ha detto che ci aveva fatto l'amore io esordìì dicendo "No bella, tu ci hai solo scopato come una vacca!"...ed io tradito la sberla me la sono presa, ed io tradito le minacce da lei me le sono prese...poi mi si chiede perchè voglio che la sua vita sia distrutta.

Cara maya, tu stai comunque usando il 44 enne per non sentirti sola e ti dirò qualcosa di più, anche se non sei etnicamente italiana, sei Italiana in quanto cresciuta qui, non sei straniera, come io pur non essendo pienamente italiano, sono italiano (a dire il vero ho due cittadinanze), tu non sei una straniera in terra di nessuno, sei probabilmente una bella ragazza che non sa di esserlo che si sente sola senza alcun motivo e che usa il sesso (fare l'amore perdono) per avere l'attenzione di qualcuno. Dimmi non lo hai forse fatto anche con tuo marito, e appena lui si è disinteressato di te come dici (e scusami ma tu sei una donna ad altissima manutenzione, direi definizione calzante) tu hai cercato altri che si interessassero a te e senza volerlo (bada bene non è una scelta conscia), tu ci sei stata per avere quello che volevi.

Prima di tutto devi avere piena coscienza di te, probabilmente sei una bella ragazza (oh, non ti conosco), probabilmente piaci agli uomini, ma li cerchi in condizioni sbagliate e pietose, probabilmente non hai capito che tu puoi avere tante amicizie avendo un lavoro che comunque necessita di socialità (e te lo dice uno che pur essendo un Orso sa essere sociale al momento giusto).

Ti chiedo, pensa un poco a quel casino che hai fatto, ti dico, cerca di crescere, perchè a 25 anni puoi essere ancora a malapena perdonabile per la tua immaturità, tra un anno o due sarà troppo tardi per nascondersi dietro a quel dito.

Vuoi un aiuto? Qui c'è pieno di gente che ti scrive perchè rpova tenerezza per una ragazza madre di due figli che ha bisogno di aiuto (io no, perchè sono uno stronzo).

Ciao


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, fa pure fatica a farti venire sto qua?



no ma sono io che preferisco l'orgasmo se sto su io... 
poi l'ultima volta mi e piaciuto in un modo diverso...  perciò si migliora... l'intesa mica si raggiunge subito...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma cara,
> siete 2 principianti,* l'orgasmo non lo si deve cercare, lo si ha*


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa


farfi, siamo 2 intenditori
:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si le prime volte si aveva un intesa cosi cosi... poi ora col tempo si va sempre meglioooooooo.....dai nn si restaa sempre nelle stesse posizioni
> *solo che dev cercare di raggiungere l'orgasmo anch io e dev dire che io ne uno che pre*ferisco :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:



apa:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no ma sono io che preferisco l'orgasmo se sto su io...
> poi l'ultima volta mi e piaciuto in un modo diverso... perciò si migliora... l'intesa mica si raggiunge subito...


Dici?


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma cara,
> siete 2 principianti, l'orgasmo non lo si deve cercare, lo si ha



quoto!! 
madonna santissima....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> no ma sono io che preferisco l'orgasmo se sto su io...
> poi l'ultima volta mi e piaciuto in un modo diverso... perciò si migliora... l'intesa mica si raggiunge subito...


Dove schizza scusa,è importante!


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no ma sono io che preferisco l'orgasmo se sto su io...
> poi l'ultima volta mi e piaciuto in un modo diverso... perciò si migliora... l'intesa mica si raggiunge subito...


allora, quando sei su di lui, come prima variante..
quindi prima lezione

girati al contrario, cioè guarda dalla parte opposta


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> farfi, siamo 2 intenditori
> :up:


Non fare il furbo che ho visto cosa stai combinando con Pleasure


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove schizza scusa,è importante!


STRONZO STO RIDENDO COME UN CRETINO, SONO IN UFF :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Essenove (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che è una candid camera o un reality questo?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non fare il furbo che ho visto cosa stai combinando con Pleasure


beh si scoscia.....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> STRONZO STO RIDENDO COME UN CRETINO, SONO IN UFF :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cosa c'è da ridere?


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no ma sono io che preferisco l'orgasmo se sto su io...
> poi l'ultima volta mi e piaciuto in un modo diverso...  perciò si migliora... l'intesa mica si raggiunge subito...


Auguri, la mia donna con me ha avuto da subito una intesa perfetta...sono io che non posso più avere una intesa con nessuna, ma visto che non sono tipo da parlare con nessuno e di farmi psicoanalizzare per capire perchè il sesso non mi piace più...puinto, faccio sesso con la mia bellissima compagna perchè mi piace farlo con lei, non provo piacere ma provo piacere con lei, però, cazzo che fatica da orsi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> beh si scoscia.....


Lo so che sei una vittima tranquillo

E lei la cattivona


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa c'è da ridere?


e... dove spruzza.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> si le prime volte si aveva un intesa cosi cosi... poi ora col tempo si va sempre meglioooooooo.....dai nn si restaa sempre nelle stesse posizioni
> solo che dev cercare di raggiungere l'orgasmo anch io e dev dire che io ne uno che preferisco :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Scusa,ma quando viene dove se ne viene?se ne viene fra le mani?si viene addosso?ti viene addosso?dove schizza?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che sei una vittima tranquillo
> 
> E lei la cattivona


 :sonar:


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa,ma quando viene dove se ne viene?se ne viene fra le mani?si viene addosso?ti viene addosso?dove schizza?


secondo me lui non schizza
si ammoscia prima


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa,ma quando viene dove se ne viene?se ne viene fra le mani?si viene addosso?ti viene addosso?dove schizza?





gas ha detto:


> secondo me lui non schizza
> si ammoscia prima


secondo me la state mettendo in imbarazzo..ragazzi fate i bravi


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> secondo me lui non schizza
> si ammoscia prima


Gas ti speigo anche questoer capire la sessualità di un uomo è importante sapere dove viene,dove gli piace venire.Ti schizza in faccia?fra le natiche?sul seno?sono segnali che denotano dei comportamenti ancestrali....!


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me la state mettendo in imbarazzo..ragazzi fate i bravi


non credo


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> secondo me la state mettendo in imbarazzo..ragazzi fate i bravi


Sono serio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas ti speigo anche questoer capire la sessualità di un uomo è importante sapere dove viene,dove gli piace venire.Ti schizza in faccia?fra le natiche?sul seno?sono segnali che denotano dei comportamenti ancestrali....!



Fai un'analisi del perchè e percome, dai.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas ti speigo anche questoer capire la sessualità di un uomo è importante sapere dove viene,dove gli piace venire.Ti schizza in faccia?fra le natiche?sul seno?sono segnali che denotano dei comportamenti ancestrali....!


hai ragione
il dove però è legato alle situazioni
se lei grida troppo, ovviamente in bocca
se ha almeno la terza, anche sulle tette
se è depilata, sulla pancia
.......
nopn vado oltre ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai un'analisi del perchè e percome, dai.


Allora:Cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## tesla (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Baci sul culo no?


non posso approvarti :girlcry:      quindi :leccaculo:


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:Cosa vuoi sapere?


dai che poi si eccita


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas ti speigo anche questoer capire la sessualità di un uomo è importante sapere dove viene,dove gli piace venire.Ti schizza in faccia?fra le natiche?sul seno?sono segnali che denotano dei comportamenti ancestrali....!



Molto vero..la casualita'non e'insita...deriva da ragioni comportamentali che Maya ci dovrebbe spiegare


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> visto che provochi
> 
> :coglione:
> 
> ...






ti viene in mente qualcosa...?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> View attachment 6707
> 
> 
> ti viene in mente qualcosa...?


si ma non lo posso postare


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione
> il dove però è legato alle situazioni
> se lei grida troppo, ovviamente in bocca
> se ha almeno la terza, anche sulle tette
> ...


Si,queste sono valutazioni soggettive!Lo schizzare addosso ha due valenza di natura psicologica!Puo esser fatto come sfregio o come segno di possesso.La schizzata in faccia spesso è per sfregio,la schizzata in bocca chiarmante no!La schizzata sul seno,sulla pancia sul pube sulla schiena sono chiare schizzate di possesso,un marcare il territorio,la schizzata sur culo è l'unica schizzata dal spiegazione bivalente.Pure questa è andata...


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Molto vero..la casualita'non e'insita...deriva da ragioni comportamentali che Maya ci dovrebbe spiegare


Zio dammi una mano questi non capiscono un cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> non posso approvarti :girlcry: quindi :leccaculo:


Adoro i baci nel culo.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,queste sono valutazioni soggettive!Lo schizzare addosso ha due valenza di natura psicologica!Puo esser fatto come sfregio o come segno di possesso*.La schizzata in faccia spesso è per sfregio*,la schizzata in bocca chiarmante no!La schizzata sul seno,sulla pancia sul pube sulla schiena sono chiare schizzate di possesso,un marcare il territorio,la schizzata sur culo è l'unica schizzata dal spiegazione bivalente.Pure questa è andata...


non sono d'accordo
è molto apprezzata dalle donne
ovviamente non devono tornare subito a casa dal marito, perchè.....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> è molto apprezzata dalle donne
> ovviamente non devono tornare subito a casa dal marito, perchè.....


Si,ma la valenza è quello che conta.LA SCHIZZATA IN FACCIA O NELL'OCCHIO è IN SEGNO DI SFREGIO  è uno svuoto di palle di disistima.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, adesso non fare il solito ignavo e RACCONTA.




nn posso Maya sviene


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma la valenza è quello che conta.LA SCHIZZATA IN FACCIA O NELL'OCCHIO è IN SEGNO DI SFREGIO è uno svuoto di palle di disistima.


:rotfl::rotfl: nell'occhio, mai successo :rotfl::rotfl:
oscuro prendi meglio la mira


----------



## tesla (28 Febbraio 2013)

hai preso un master in schizzologia


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: nell'occhio, mai successo :rotfl::rotfl:
> oscuro prendi meglio la mira


Mira?ho schizzato volutamente nell'occhio proprio per creare nocumento!


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

*maya*

sei sempre in bagno?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn posso Maya sviene



SUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> hai preso un master in schizzologia


No,ma adoro le persone...e le studio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:Cosa vuoi sapere?


TUTTO. Sai, sono ignorante.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> TUTTO. Sai, sono ignorante.


Sono un pò stanco...!


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa,ma quando viene dove se ne viene?se ne viene fra le mani?si viene addosso?ti viene addosso?dove schizza?



dentro..o in bocca mia


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dentro..o in bocca mia


in bocca? ma dai.......


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dentro..o in bocca mia



capisco bene lo sfila da sotto..e lo infila in bocca..tout court???


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> dentro..o in bocca mia


Ok ti vede come la sua preda e marca il,territorio.ti chiede il permesso o ti schizza d'amblè?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in bocca? ma dai.......



che strana cosa amico felino......l'avevi mai sentito dire??


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ti vede come la sua preda e marca il,territorio.ti chiede il permesso o ti schizza d'amblè?


le chiede prima, ovvio no


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che strana cosa amico felino......l'avevi mai sentito dire??


mah, me ne aveva parlato un amico
ma tempo fa


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> le chiede prima, ovvio no


La domanda ha un nesso di dipendenza o sottodipendenza...!


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La domanda ha un nesso di dipendenza o sottodipendenza...!


sottodipendenza
lei sta sotto no?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> le chiede prima, ovvio no


no nn chiede mai si fa come si vuole.... uan volta in un modo e poi in un altro...
cmq la maggior part delle volte abbiamo avuto l'orgasmo insieme


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2013)

:saggio:


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sottodipendenza
> lei sta sotto no?



principalmente sto sopra.....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sottodipendenza
> lei sta sotto no?



no ha detto che sta sopra...quindi e lei che lo sfila e lo infila...deve essere veloce ...
maya   devi essere piu'chiara!!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> sottodipendenza
> lei sta sotto no?


Se gli schizza d'amblè e un tipo se gli chiede dove schizzare è un altro tipo...ho bisogno di questa risposta.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn chiede mai si fa come si vuole.... uan volta in un modo e poi in un altro...
> cmq la maggior part delle volte abbiamo avuto l'orgasmo insieme


e dopo?
tu lecchi lui e lui lecca te?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn chiede mai si fa come si vuole.... uan volta in un modo e poi in un altro...
> cmq la maggior part delle volte abbiamo avuto l'orgasmo insieme



1 per lui....ma tu di piu'vero??


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> principalmente sto sopra.....


ma, ti metti subito sopra?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Ok*



maya ha detto:


> principalmente sto sopra.....


Quindi nel rapporto sei tu la figura dominante,ma la schizzata ha il tuo consenso o è una schizzata autonoma?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

*maya*

devi essere più veloce nelle risposte


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> devi essere più veloce nelle risposte


Però non divaghiamo!Analizziamo le spruzzate,poi passiamo alle meccaniche del rapporto sessuale.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non divaghiamo!Analizziamo le spruzzate,poi passiamo alle meccaniche del rapporto sessuale.


tra un attimo devo andare in riunione


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> tra un attimo devo andare in riunione


E sti cazzi,ci vai dopo.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sti cazzi,ci vai dopo.


devo andare a smacchiare la sbri


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sti cazzi,ci vai dopo.



:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

Maya ...
defilati da questa discussione ...
fallo per  te ...

poi fai come credi eh!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> devo andare a smacchiare la sbri


Vabbè io fra un'ora ho l'aereo per parigi,domani torno,ho un simposio sulle schizzate e la ritrosità del frenulo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Maya ...
> defilati da questa discussione ...
> fallo per te ...
> 
> poi fai come credi eh!


Stiamo solo aiutandola....!


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Maya ...
> defilati da questa discussione ...
> *fallo per te *...
> 
> poi fai come credi eh!


si, ma dai anche tu


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tra un attimo devo andare in riunione



Vengo con te...


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E vedi un pò...con tutti i cazzi che ho io allora?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Vengo con te...


anch'io VENGO con te


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no ha detto che sta sopra...quindi e lei che lo sfila e lo infila...deve essere veloce ...
> maya   devi essere piu'chiara!!


amo sentire quando sta per venire.... e perciò magari gli dico prima di venire se me lo dice


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non divaghiamo!Analizziamo le spruzzate,poi passiamo alle meccaniche del rapporto sessuale.


perchè tu vedi delle risposte da parte di maya?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non divaghiamo!Analizziamo le spruzzate,poi passiamo alle meccaniche del rapporto sessuale.


vero Esimio....si evince chiaramente anche il grado di coinvolgimento del''fidanzato''di Maya,.....la spuzzata e'lo specchio rivelatore...se e'amore o solo sesso...da li si capisce agevolmente


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no ma sono io che preferisco l'orgasmo se sto su io...
> poi l'ultima volta mi e piaciuto in un modo diverso... perciò si migliora... *l'intesa mica si raggiunge subito*...


eh? Ossignur... Cioè... può capitare che non si raggiunga.. la prima volta... l'emozione... ma... vabbè. Vado avanti a leggere.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> amo sentire quando sta per venire.... e perciò magari gli dico prima di venire se me lo dice


ma noooo
non devi dirglielo
lo devi sentire tu

non dirmi che non lo senti...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Maya ...
> defilati da questa discussione ...
> fallo per  te ...
> 
> poi fai come credi eh!



ma xkè si divertono????? 
lasciamoli divertire


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Bene*



maya ha detto:


> amo sentire quando sta per venire.... e perciò magari gli dico prima di venire se me lo dice


Benissimo,adesso:geme molto?ha fremiti?scatti?la tonalità anteschizzata è vigorosa?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh? Ossignur... Cioè... può capitare che non si raggiunga.. la prima volta... l'emozione... ma... vabbè. Vado avanti a leggere.


sbri ti sei smacchiata?

dai raccontaci


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma noooo
> non devi dirglielo
> lo devi sentire tu
> 
> non dirmi che non lo senti...


ci sn uomini tipo lui e il mio ex che nn fanno versi durante il rapporto... o almeno ogni tanto li fanno come faccio a capì quando viene?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma xkè si divertono?????
> lasciamoli divertire


macchè divertire
è solo per darti una mano


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> macchè divertire
> è solo per darti una mano


una mano in cosa??'


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo,adesso:geme molto?ha fremiti?scatti?la tonalità anteschizzata è vigorosa?


si quello che fanno un pò tutti... versi comuni


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> ci sn uomini tipo lui e il mio ex che nn fanno versi durante il rapporto... o almeno ogni tanto li fanno come faccio a capì quando viene?


Dalla schizzata.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ci sn uomini tipo lui e il mio ex che nn fanno versi durante il rapporto... o almeno ogni tanto li fanno come faccio a capì quando viene?


te ne accorgi eccome

lui ad un certo punto rallenta o accelera?
si dimena un po di più o un di meno?

ma come,:incazzato: sta zitto?

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Ok*



maya ha detto:


> si quello che fanno un pò tutti... versi comuni


Ti chiede dove schizzare o no?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Mi hanno insegnato una cosa su questo forum, alcuni discorsi bisognerebbe farli in privato, non dove ci si legge nel web.

maya segui il consiglio che ti hanno dato, credimi e credigli.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> una mano in cosa??'


una mano nei tuoi confronti da parte di persone che hanno un briciolo in più di esperienza


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sbri ti sei smacchiata?
> 
> dai raccontaci


sciarpetta. E ho un caldo da bestia.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> te ne accorgi eccome
> 
> lui ad un certo punto rallenta o accelera?
> si dimena un po di più o un di meno?
> ...



amico il caso e'grave.questo viene in silenzio,,ma si puo'.....????


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Esimio....si evince chiaramente anche il grado di coinvolgimento del''fidanzato''di Maya,.....la spuzzata e'lo specchio rivelatore...se e'amore o solo sesso...da li si capisce agevolmente




dici??


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Mhhh*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico il caso e'grave.questo viene in silenzio,,ma si puo'.....????


Ma uno che viene in silenzio viene?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico il caso e'grave.questo viene in silenzio,,ma si puo'.....????


questo tizio bisognerebbe farlo accomodare in poltrona
in modo da fargli vedere come si fa
quali sono gli approcci
i preliminari
... ovviamente lunghi il giusto
e poi.....
ma con molta calma
e dirgli che la donna deve raggiungere il piacere più volte e non 1 volta sola


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma uno che viene in silenzio viene?


schizzetto?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sciarpetta. E ho un caldo da bestia.


non iniziare a scosciarti anche tu per favore


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> schizzetto?


No!Eiaculazio minoris?


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Eiaculazio minoris?


ma da dove azzo ti escono


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico il caso e'grave.questo viene in silenzio,,ma si puo'.....????


e capitato qualche volta che sia venuto in silenzio....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Be*



gas ha detto:


> ma da dove azzo ti escono


Prenditi una laurea poi capisci.Caso di eiaculazio minoris,probabilente il tipo ha anche dei seri problemi nel raggiungere l'orgasmo,con qualche lieve disfunzione erettile.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> e capitato qualche volta che sia venuto in silenzio....


Negativo....!


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hanno insegnato una cosa su questo forum, alcuni discorsi bisognerebbe farli in privato, non dove ci si legge nel web.
> 
> maya segui il consiglio che ti hanno dato, credimi e credigli.


 okkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non iniziare a scosciarti anche tu per favore


Difficile Ho gli anfibi con i leggins.


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa co sto discorsoooooooooooooooooooooo ragazzi dai


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

*maya*

mi dispiace di doverti lasciare ma devo proprio andare in riunione
comunque so di lasciarti in ottime mani
oscuro è un ottimo insegnante
ovviamente ha un lessico un po troppo culatorito

comunque se non ti fosse chiaro qualche suo passaggio
domani mattina sono di nuovo a tua disposizione

ovviamente al mattino non sono così sveglio
e in più magari sono anche esausto dalla serata (forse)

ma verso le 9 dopo un paio di caffè penso di essere nuovamente e ragionevolmente sveglio


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma xkè si divertono?????
> lasciamoli divertire


perchè stai facendo la figura della stupida te
e l'uomo che dici di esserne follemente innamorata...
poi fai te il mio é solo un consiglio dovuto da cosa sto leggendo...




Poi per carità sicuramente sono più stupida io...


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

cmq mi ha chiamato.... sempre incazzato nero st'uomo.... poi gli ho detto va bè ho capito sono di troppo anch io e  lui mi ha detto perchè dici cosi? nn mi fare arrabbiare


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Difficile Ho gli anfibi con i leggins.


uhmmm sei molto sexy
è un abbigliamento che non amo molto perchè poco pratico :rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anch'io VENGO con te



dai, VENIAMO insieme anche noi...
si però non dirmelo quando stai per venire


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmmm sei molto sexy
> è un abbigliamento che non amo molto perchè poco pratico :rotfl:


eh... dipende dalle circostanze.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace di doverti lasciare ma devo proprio andare in riunione
> comunque so di lasciarti in ottime mani
> oscuro è un ottimo insegnante
> ovviamente ha un lessico un po troppo culatorito
> ...


Vado anche io a domani,parto per parigi.


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> dai, VENIAMO insieme anche noi...
> si però non dirmelo quando stai per venire


mo,
io non resisto così tanto


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbric*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh... dipende dalle circostanze.


Però sei da.....!


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè stai facendo la figura della stupida te
> e l'uomo che dici di esserne follemente innamorata...
> poi fai te il mio é solo un consiglio dovuto da cosa sto leggendo...
> 
> ...


chi se ne frega... alla fine mi avete tirato su il morale stavo da cani mi sento meglio si giocava un pò....


----------



## gas (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh... dipende dalle circostanze.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè stai facendo la figura della stupida te
> e l'uomo che dici di esserne follemente innamorata...
> poi fai te il mio é solo un consiglio dovuto da cosa sto leggendo...
> 
> ...


Ma no Luna non e'vero.cerchiamo di capire..e aiutarla..figurati se noi...ma cosa vai a pensare..vero ragazzi?


----------



## Pleasure (28 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mo,
> io non resisto così tanto



..........:up:
vittoria mia ?!?


----------



## maya (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma no Luna non e'vero.cerchiamo di capire..e aiutarla..figurati se noi...ma cosa vai a pensare..vero ragazzi?



siete degli stronzetti


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *voglio sapere se mi vuole bene*....* se per lui questi 5 mesi sn stati qualcosa.... se sentirmi e qualcosa che lo fa star bene...e nn sono solo SESSO*


ciao Maya, buon pomeriggio a tutti 

non è qui che potrai trovare risposte, i sentimenti non si imitano ne si immaginano, * se vuoi avere una risposta da una determinata persona devi avere il coraggio di fargli  LA domanda *in caso contrario i tuoi dubbi si accavallano come onde uno dietro l'altro e non arriverai mai ad una soluzione.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao Maya, buon pomeriggio a tutti
> 
> non è qui che potrai trovare risposte, i sentimenti non si imitano ne si immaginano, *se vuoi avere una risposta da una determinata persona devi avere il coraggio di fargli LA domanda *in caso contrario i tuoi dubbi si accavallano come onde uno dietro l'altro e non arriverai mai ad una soluzione.


verde mio


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao Maya, buon pomeriggio a tutti
> 
> non è qui che potrai trovare risposte, i sentimenti non si imitano ne si immaginano, *se vuoi avere una risposta da una determinata persona devi avere il coraggio di fargli LA domanda *in caso contrario i tuoi dubbi si accavallano come onde uno dietro l'altro e non arriverai mai ad una soluzione.


Mi sembra gli abbiam dato una grossa mano?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il sunto del discorso è se sono una che si fa prendere per il culo? nel senso che son o cosi ingenua che la gente se ne approfitt?


si si eehhh si oscuro intendeva proprio questo, fossi in te lo terrei impegnato fino a mezzanotte


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> si si eehhh si oscuro intendeva proprio questo, fossi in te lo terrei impegnato fino a mezzanotte


Io ci starei pure,dipende come....!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo,adesso:geme molto?ha fremiti?scatti?la tonalità anteschizzata è vigorosa?


ammazza te devi analizzare tutte ste cose mentre trombi????  uuuhh signor deve essere divertentissimo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ammazza te devi analizzare tutte ste cose mentre trombi????  uuuhh signor deve essere divertentissimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono uomo di cultura ma ho anche l'umiltà di metterla a vostra disposizione.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci starei pure,dipende come....!


e no Maya si è lasciata andare doveva tenerti impiccato sul "pensi che mi prende in giro?" invece si è sbracata...Maya svegliaaaaa


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> e no Maya si è lasciata andare doveva tenerti impiccato sul "pensi che mi prende in giro?" invece si è sbracata...Maya svegliaaaaa


Ti sembro uno facile da impiccare?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono uomo di cultura ma ho anche l'umiltà di metterla a vostra disposizione.


mai io ti ho capito subito che sei un "magnanimo" ti sacrificheresti per tutti figurati


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sembro uno facile da impiccare?


eeeh già ti freghi da solo con questa domanda dimostri poca certezza nelle tue capacità     mai chiedere conferme se non conosci bene chi hai di fronte  

comunque Parigi è bella


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> mai io ti ho capito subito che sei un "magnanimo" ti sacrificheresti per tutti figurati


Ma no, sono solo uno che ha vissuto più di una vita,e cerca di fare luce nel percorso a tinte plumbee delle vostre vite.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeeh già ti freghi da solo con questa domanda dimostri poca certezza nelle tue capacità  mai chiedere conferme se non conosci bene chi hai di fronte
> 
> comunque Parigi è bella


La questione è un'altra:io non ho certezze, ma convinzioni nelle mia capacità,lascio sempre la possibilità a sconosciuti di dimostrarmi il contrario...se ci riescono.


----------



## tesla (28 Febbraio 2013)

spendo i miei 2 cent per ricordare a maya che farsi "spruzzare" in ogni dove da un perfetto sconosciuto, raccattato in chat 
non è un modo intelligente per ipotecare la propria salute.
sinceramente non credevo che esistessero ancora persone così disinformate e suicide


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> spendo i miei 2 cent per ricordare a maya che farsi "spruzzare" in ogni dove da un perfetto sconosciuto, raccattato in chat
> non è un modo intelligente per ipotecare la propria salute.
> sinceramente non credevo che esistessero ancora persone così disinformate e suicide


Non avevo voglia di interrompere la serata gogliardica, ma è tutto il pomeriggio che ho il dubbio che non usi il preservativo


----------



## tesla (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo voglia di interrompere la serata gogliardica, ma è tutto il pomeriggio che ho il dubbio che non usi il preservativo


ha detto "in bocca" credo che non ci siano dubbi.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ha detto "in bocca" credo che non ci siano dubbi.



confermo.ma possibile che nel 2013.....vabbe'...sto zitto se no


----------



## Alessandra (28 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che palle ha avuto, l'ha data a mezzo mondo prima di uscire dal matrimonio, è alquanto evidente che il matrimonio fosse più che altro sbagliato per suo marito...e fortunata lei ad essere ancora apposto.



ma dai...mezzo mondo...

be' comunque alcune persone dagli errori imparano...
lei probabilmente, dopo queste storie, si e' resa conto che non era solo un periodo negativo ma che stava dentro un matrimonio sbagliato e ha deciso di interromperlo per vivere quello che vuole alla luce del sole...

Molti invece continuano a farsi storie alle spalle del coniuge fino a quando non vengono miseramente scoperti...


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo voglia di interrompere la serata gogliardica, ma è tutto il pomeriggio che ho il dubbio che non usi il preservativo





tesla ha detto:


> ha detto "in bocca" credo che non ci siano dubbi.


Io...vabbè. Basta.

:sbatti:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> SARà ANCHE LA PAURA.. MA IO SONO DAVVERO SOLA...AL DI Là DI OGNI COSA.... LA MIA FAMIGLIA NN C'è QUESTO PAESE NN è IL MIO...
> SN COME UN PESCE FUOR D'ACQUA
> A DIFFERENZA DEL 44ENNE CHE LI è IL SUO MONDO...



capisco quello che vuoi dire.
Lo vivo ogni giorno e mi pesa molto quando sono giu' di morale.
In queste condizioni e' piu' facile "aggrapparsi" a persone sbagliate per avere un po' di affetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no, sono solo uno che ha vissuto più di una vita,e cerca di fare luce nel percorso a tinte plumbee delle vostre vite.


 Umilissimo


----------



## Alessandra (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vado anche io a domani,parto per parigi.


Carissimo...salutami Parigi...

ho seguito tutta la conversazione cul-i-turale...
avrei una domanda...ma  la porro' al tuo ritorno...
non so quando torni,... e  il mio quesito, nel frattempo, potrebbe perdersi per Pigalle...

buon viaggio!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> spendo i miei 2 cent per ricordare a maya che farsi "spruzzare" in ogni dove da un perfetto sconosciuto, raccattato in chat
> non è un modo intelligente per ipotecare la propria salute.
> sinceramente non credevo che esistessero ancora persone così disinformate e suicide



Vabbè, a meno che uno non eiaculi acido solforico è difficile farsi male o prendersi qualche malattia solamente facendosi schizzare addosso. Sulla pancia, sulla schiena o che so.


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Carissimo...salutami Parigi...
> 
> ho seguito tutta la conversazione cul-i-turale...
> avrei una domanda...ma la porro' al tuo ritorno...
> ...


Dimmi carissima quale domanda vuoi porgermi con grande simpatia?


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> capisco quello che vuoi dire.
> Lo vivo ogni giorno e mi pesa molto quando sono giu' di morale.
> In queste condizioni e' piu' facile "aggrapparsi" a persone sbagliate per avere un po' di affetto.



eh siiii devo essere sincera lui mi fa sentire considerata la chiamata alla mattina il messaggino... il sapere che c'è qualcuno a 160 km che ti pensa...a differenza dei genitori che a 900km nn si sn degnati nemmeno di venire per vedere come vivo.. cosa faccio come stanno i nipoti,se sono capace a gestirli da sola.... xkè da sole e in un momento di depressione si può essere meno presenti... ma fortunatamente il mio ex è sempre presente a lui devo un pò di tranquillità anche se nn mi sento del tutto tranquilla... ma lui sa anche ascoltarmi ( il mio ex) e nn è da tutti gli uomini...  a queste parole sicuramente daniele avrà da dire la sua... 

e io mi sento una stronza e lui si sta rivelando un vero UOMO ma nn potevo continuare a stare insieme e tradirlo nn avrebbe avuto senso... mi dispiace che le sue attenzioni nn le abbia notate prima 
mi dispiace che nn abbiamo saputo parlà ...nn ci siamo aiutati... e ora siamo due persone che hanno 2 figli ma che ancora sn disponibili l'uno per l'altra


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Umilissimo


Non sono umile,sono solo sincero.


----------



## gas (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> eh siiii devo essere sincera lui mi fa sentire considerata la chiamata alla mattina il messaggino... il sapere che c'è qualcuno a 160 km che ti pensa...a differenza dei genitori che a 900km nn si sn degnati nemmeno di venire per vedere come vivo.. cosa faccio come stanno i nipoti,se sono capace a gestirli da sola.... xkè da sole e in un momento di depressione si può essere meno presenti... ma fortunatamente il mio ex è sempre presente a lui devo un pò di tranquillità anche se nn mi sento del tutto tranquilla... ma lui sa anche ascoltarmi ( il mio ex) e nn è da tutti gli uomini... a queste parole sicuramente daniele avrà da dire la sua...
> 
> e io mi sento una stronza e lui si sta rivelando un vero UOMO ma nn potevo continuare a stare insieme e tradirlo nn avrebbe avuto senso... mi dispiace che le sue attenzioni nn le abbia notate prima
> mi dispiace che nn abbiamo saputo parlà ...nn ci siamo aiutati... e ora siamo due persone che hanno 2 figli ma che ancora sn disponibili l'uno per l'altra


i genitori devono essere sempre presenti, a prescindere
la disponibilità verso i figli deve essere una priorità assoluta


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> i genitori devono essere sempre presenti, a prescindere
> la disponibilità verso i figli deve essere una priorità assoluta



x i miei e stata una di quelle DELUSIONI MEGA GALATTICHE 
pensavano d aver sistemato la figlia... che fosse felice
e io che faccio vo in sicilia una settimana prima di natale e gli dico che lascerò mio marito.... :unhappy:
nn me l'hanno saputa perdonare.. nn ancora...


----------



## gas (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> x i miei e stata una di quelle DELUSIONI MEGA GALATTICHE
> pensavano d aver sistemato la figlia... che fosse felice
> e io che faccio vo in sicilia una settimana prima di natale e gli dico che lascerò mio marito.... :unhappy:
> nn me l'hanno saputa perdonare.. nn ancora...


posso capire la delusione
ma non capisco il distacco


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> posso capire la delusione
> ma non capisco il distacco



ma se x venire qua... x loro era un dramma dire una bugia ti spiego nn potevano dire che venivo a convivere ma gli pesava dire anche che magari avevo trovato un lavoretto fuori no??? 
noooooo era troppo ...dovevano tutelarsi... capito? o meglio apparire perfetti... e cosi sposati mi dissero se vorrai la nostra benedizione :unhappy:
e cosi io insicura come oggi anche 5 anni fa ... x nn perderli decisi d accontentarli... ed eccomi qui in data d oggi... a soffrire ...sola e con amori complicati


----------



## gas (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma se x venire qua... x loro era un dramma dire una bugia ti spiego nn potevano dire che venivo a convivere ma gli pesava dire anche che magari avevo trovato un lavoretto fuori no???
> noooooo era troppo ...dovevano tutelarsi... capito? o meglio apparire perfetti... e cosi sposati mi dissero se vorrai la nostra benedizione :unhappy:
> e cosi io insicura come oggi anche 5 anni fa ... x nn perderli decisi d accontentarli... ed eccomi qui in data d oggi... a soffrire ...sola e con amori complicati


forse in questo frangente non devi cercare l'amore ma la serenità per te e per i tuoi bambini
una volta ritrovata la serenità e l'equilibrio potrai cercare qualcuno che ti affianchi


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> eh siiii devo essere sincera lui mi fa sentire considerata la chiamata alla mattina il messaggino... il sapere che c'è qualcuno a 160 km che ti pensa...a differenza dei genitori che a 900km nn si sn degnati nemmeno di venire per vedere come vivo.. cosa faccio come stanno i nipoti,se sono capace a gestirli da sola.... xkè da sole e in un momento di depressione si può essere meno presenti... ma fortunatamente il mio ex è sempre presente a lui devo un pò di tranquillità anche se nn mi sento del tutto tranquilla... ma lui sa anche ascoltarmi ( il mio ex) e nn è da tutti gli uomini... a queste parole sicuramente daniele avrà da dire la sua...
> 
> e io mi sento una stronza e lui si sta rivelando un vero UOMO ma nn potevo continuare a stare insieme e tradirlo nn avrebbe avuto senso... mi dispiace che le sue attenzioni nn le abbia notate prima
> mi dispiace che nn abbiamo saputo parlà ...nn ci siamo aiutati... e ora siamo due persone che hanno 2 figli ma che ancora sn disponibili l'uno per l'altra


Buongiorno Maya..parlo seriamente...
Non ho tempo di leggere tutto..ma se capisco bene..sposata a 20anni..incinta.E deve essere stata dura.SEcondo me sei ancora in tempo a ricominciare,con il tuo ex marito,i tradimenti sono normalissimni a quell'eta'..non ci pensare...


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Maya..parlo seriamente...
> Non ho tempo di leggere tutto..ma se capisco bene..sposata a 20anni..incinta.E deve essere stata dura.SEcondo me sei ancora in tempo a ricominciare,con il tuo ex marito,i tradimenti sono normalissimni a quell'eta'..non ci pensare...



ci sto pensando ank io... ogni tanto mi chiedo siamo più affiatati ora .... che prima ma lui ha saputo del 44enne mi ha scoperto xciò nn credo possa mai valutare l'idea di ritornare con me


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse in questo frangente non devi cercare l'amore ma la serenità per te e per i tuoi bambini
> una volta ritrovata la serenità e l'equilibrio potrai cercare qualcuno che ti affianchi



ma come avrai letto mi sn attaccata al 44enne x sentirmi meno sola e pù considerata....


----------



## gas (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma come avrai letto mi sn attaccata al 44enne x sentirmi meno sola e pù considerata....


come fai a dire che ti senti meno sola con il 44enne che dista a 160 km da te?
non è un sms o una telefonata o una.... che ti deve far sentire meglio
forse il consiglio di lothar non è da sottovalutare


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fai a dire che ti senti meno sola con il 44enne che dista a 160 km da te?
> non è un sms o una telefonata o una.... che ti deve far sentire meglio
> forse il consiglio di lothar non è da sottovalutare



so che magari a quel messaggio o a quella telfonata forse c'è qualcuno che si chiede  cosa fa maya??? 
nn può essere???

cmq mio marito sa del 44enne nn tornerà mai con me


----------



## gas (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> so che magari a quel messaggio o a quella telfonata forse c'è qualcuno che si chiede cosa fa maya???
> nn può essere???
> 
> cmq mio marito sa del 44enne nn tornerà mai con me


credo che nemmeno il 44enne


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ci sto pensando ank io... ogni tanto mi chiedo siamo più affiatati ora .... che prima ma lui ha saputo del 44enne mi ha scoperto xciò nn credo possa mai valutare l'idea di ritornare con me


Lo devi fare ragionare..che il bene dei figli e'supremo..e molto sul fatto che sposandosi tanto presto,il tradimento e'ovvia conseguenza.Sai Maya quando con mia moglie,vediamo coppia di ventenni spingere la carozzina con il bimbo,e con l'aria poco felice..pensiamo a cosa si perdono..immagino stop disco..stop uscite amici e amiche..etc...


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo devi fare ragionare..che il bene dei figli e'supremo..e molto sul fatto che sposandosi tanto presto,il tradimento e'ovvia conseguenza.Sai Maya quando con mia moglie,vediamo coppia di ventenni spingere la carozzina con il bimbo,e con l'aria poco felice..pensiamo a cosa si perdono..immagino stop disco..stop uscite amici e amiche..etc...


Lei lo ha già tradito e lui lo ha già scoperto, la manfrina del bene dei figli la puoi usare solo una volta, la seconda mi spiace lo sfanculamento è d'obbligo, figli o non figli. 
Da quanto leggo Maya ha un problema enorme che non si cura facendosi spruzzare in ogni orifizio, ma con dei psicologici con i controcoglioni e 10000 € da spenderci dentro (forse meno, forse più), questa ragazza vuole e pretende l'amore come lo vede lei e pretende altresì la serenità, cioè non si è resa conto che vuole tutto e che pochi hanno quel tutto. Io ho l'amore della mia donna, non ho per nulla serenità ed a volte mi fa incazzare come una biscia, ma anche in quei miomenti in cui mi rendo conto che lei non mi capisce per nulla, so che nessuno può capirmi al 100% e so che mi ama e so che amo lei, che mi serve di più?


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo devi fare ragionare..che il bene dei figli e'supremo..e molto sul fatto che sposandosi tanto presto,il tradimento e'ovvia conseguenza.Sai Maya quando con mia moglie,vediamo coppia di ventenni spingere la carozzina con il bimbo,e con l'aria poco felice..pensiamo a cosa si perdono..immagino stop disco..stop uscite amici e amiche..etc...



ci ho provato prima di lasciarci i primi di gennaio................ a fargli capire che il bene dei bimbi fosse iù importante ma lui nn ha ceduto..


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Lei lo ha già tradito e lui lo ha già scoperto, la manfrina del bene dei figli la puoi usare solo una volta, la seconda mi spiace lo sfanculamento è d'obbligo, figli o non figli.
> Da quanto leggo Maya ha un problema enorme che non si cura facendosi spruzzare in ogni orifizio, ma con dei psicologici con i controcoglioni e 10000 € da spenderci dentro (forse meno, forse più), questa ragazza vuole e pretende l'amore come lo vede lei e pretende altresì la serenità, cioè non si è resa conto che vuole tutto e che pochi hanno quel tutto. Io ho l'amore della mia donna, non ho per nulla serenità ed a volte mi fa incazzare come una biscia, ma anche in quei miomenti in cui mi rendo conto che lei non mi capisce per nulla, so che nessuno può capirmi al 100% e so che mi ama e so che amo lei, che mi serve di più?


Ottimoerò,cambierei la terminologia,spruzzare è anacronistico,skizzare è molto più moderno!


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ottimoerò,cambierei la terminologia,spruzzare è anacronistico,skizzare è molto più moderno!


Si, la il 44 enne non è cool, il suo soprannome è spruzzolo l'ottavo nano!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ci ho provato prima di lasciarci i primi di gennaio................ a fargli capire che il bene dei bimbi fosse iù importante ma lui nn ha ceduto..


emminchia. Gliene hai fatte passare un po'... sbaglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei lo ha già tradito e lui lo ha già scoperto, la manfrina del bene dei figli la puoi usare solo una volta, la seconda mi spiace lo sfanculamento è d'obbligo, figli o non figli.
> Da quanto leggo Maya ha un problema enorme che non si cura facendosi spruzzare in ogni orifizio, *ma con dei psicologici con i controcoglioni e 10000 € da spenderci dentro (forse meno, forse più), questa ragazza vuole e pretende l'amore come lo vede lei e pretende altresì la serenità, cioè non si è resa conto che vuole tutto e che pochi hanno quel tutto. *Io ho l'amore della mia donna, non ho per nulla serenità ed a volte mi fa incazzare come una biscia, ma anche in quei miomenti in cui mi rendo conto che lei non mi capisce per nulla, so che nessuno può capirmi al 100% e so che mi ama e so che amo lei, che mi serve di più?


Grande Dan!


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Si, la il 44 enne non è cool, il suo soprannome è spruzzolo l'ottavo nano!!


Daniele cosa dirti?senza te questo forum sarebbe ancora più una merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo devi fare ragionare..che il bene dei figli e'supremo..e molto sul fatto che sposandosi tanto presto,il tradimento e'ovvia conseguenza.Sai Maya quando con mia moglie,vediamo coppia di ventenni spingere la carozzina con il bimbo,e con l'aria poco felice..pensiamo a cosa si perdono..immagino stop disco..stop uscite amici e amiche..etc...


Micio, ma tu quanti anni avevi quando hai avuto il primo figlio?


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ci ho provato prima di lasciarci i primi di gennaio................ a fargli capire che il bene dei bimbi fosse iù importante ma lui nn ha ceduto..


Maya, li hai perso del tutto la situazione, mi spiace, come ho detto sempre, si paga per i propri errori. Il tradimento, ricorda, non è mai una opzione, se scelgi di tradire scegli una strada illecita e che farà male all'altra persona, che ti sia di insegnamento sempre.
Altro dato di fatto, hai due figli ed un 44 enne che ha già figli per le mani...ma per te lui vuole vivere con te e prendersi anche le rotture di maroni di due figli non suoi? No, onestamente lo vedi il tipo? Un uomo per vivere così deve essere estremamente innamorato e il tuo 44enne è un amico...te lo ha detto lui.
Tu vuoi essere considerata? Poi arriverai a voler sentirti solo importante per te stessa, non temere il tempo passa e forse si cresce.
Tu dici di meritare l'amore? Ok, adesso ti chiedo una cosa e rispondimi, forse io meritavo di perdere mio padre in maniera violenta e arrivare a 30 anni a fare incubi sulla sua morte, forse non meriterei più di te serenità ed amore visto che mi sono vissuto in indigenza alcuni anni della mia vita con i miei prarenti che preferivano chiudere gli occhi che altro? Forse non meriterei anche io qualcosa di più visto che mi sono pagato gli studi universitari da solo e facendo lavoretti insulsi per quella che è la mia carriera?
Dai dimmi, per il tuo ragionamento cosa meriterei? Io te lo dico, niente merito e niente mi deve essere dato, lo conquisto solo io quello che mi serve.


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei lo ha già tradito e lui lo ha già scoperto, la manfrina del bene dei figli la puoi usare solo una volta, la seconda mi spiace lo sfanculamento è d'obbligo, figli o non figli.
> Da quanto leggo Maya ha un problema enorme che non si cura facendosi spruzzare in ogni orifizio, ma con dei psicologici con i controcoglioni e 10000 € da spenderci dentro (forse meno, forse più), questa ragazza vuole e pretende l'amore come lo vede lei e pretende altresì la serenità, cioè non si è resa conto che vuole tutto e che pochi hanno quel tutto. Io ho l'amore della mia donna, non ho per nulla serenità ed a volte mi fa incazzare come una biscia, ma anche in quei miomenti in cui mi rendo conto che lei non mi capisce per nulla, so che nessuno può capirmi al 100% e so che mi ama e so che amo lei, che mi serve di più?



tesorino sono andata anke in terapia ma nn e che mi abbiamo risolto molto ho preso 10 kg che nn butto giù ero come una cavalla addormentata ... ma lui nn e che mi ha capita che andavo in cura per stare più serena .... nn ci e stata comprensione abbiam sbagliato entrambi e io più di lui ( dal tuo punto di vista) xkè traditrice.. 

mi dispiace dani è andata cosi... 
e quello che cerco potrai anche avere ragione te......*pretendo  o no.... ma e la mia vita è lotterò*


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei lo ha già tradito e lui lo ha già scoperto, la manfrina del bene dei figli la puoi usare solo una volta, la seconda mi spiace lo sfanculamento è d'obbligo, figli o non figli.
> Da quanto leggo Maya ha un problema enorme che non si cura facendosi spruzzare in ogni orifizio, ma *con dei psicologici con i controcoglioni e 10000 € da spenderci dentro (forse meno, forse più), *questa ragazza vuole e pretende l'amore come lo vede lei e pretende altresì la serenità, cioè non si è resa conto che vuole tutto e che pochi hanno quel tutto. Io ho l'amore della mia donna, non ho per nulla serenità ed a volte mi fa incazzare come una biscia, ma anche in quei miomenti in cui mi rendo conto che lei non mi capisce per nulla, so che nessuno può capirmi al 100% e so che mi ama e so che amo lei, che mi serve di più?


Se il risultato di ste cure fosse anche lontanamente paragonabile al tuo "successo", forse sarebbe meglio che quei diecimila euro li tenesse da parte per altro.


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Maya, li hai perso del tutto la situazione, mi spiace, come ho detto sempre, si paga per i propri errori. Il tradimento, ricorda, non è mai una opzione, se scelgi di tradire scegli una strada illecita e che farà male all'altra persona, che ti sia di insegnamento sempre.
> Altro dato di fatto, hai due figli ed un 44 enne che ha già figli per le mani...ma per te lui vuole vivere con te e prendersi anche le rotture di maroni di due figli non suoi? No, onestamente lo vedi il tipo? Un uomo per vivere così deve essere estremamente innamorato e il tuo 44enne è un amico...te lo ha detto lui.
> Tu vuoi essere considerata? Poi arriverai a voler sentirti solo importante per te stessa, non temere il tempo passa e forse si cresce.
> Tu dici di meritare l'amore? Ok, adesso ti chiedo una cosa e rispondimi, forse io meritavo di perdere mio padre in maniera violenta e arrivare a 30 anni a fare incubi sulla sua morte, forse non meriterei più di te serenità ed amore visto che mi sono vissuto in indigenza alcuni anni della mia vita con i miei prarenti che preferivano chiudere gli occhi che altro? Forse non meriterei anche io qualcosa di più visto che mi sono pagato gli studi universitari da solo e facendo lavoretti insulsi per quella che è la mia carriera?
> Dai dimmi, per il tuo ragionamento cosa meriterei? Io te lo dico, niente merito e niente mi deve essere dato, lo conquisto solo io quello che mi serve.



meriti quello che hai oggi meriti di esser quello che sei perchè te lo sei guadagnato... su questo ti do pienamente ragione...


insegnami allora a guadagnarmi qualcosa ank io.???


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> emminchia. Gliene hai fatte passare un po'... sbaglio?



si :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> tesorino sono andata anke in terapia ma nn e che mi abbiamo risolto molto ho preso 10 kg che nn butto giù ero come una cavalla addormentata ... ma lui nn e che mi ha capita che andavo in cura per stare più serena .... nn ci e stata comprensione abbiam sbagliato entrambi e io più di lui ( dal tuo punto di vista) xkè traditrice..
> 
> mi dispiace dani è andata cosi...
> e quello che cerco potrai anche avere ragione te......*pretendo o no.... ma e la mia vita è lotterò*


ma che terapia ti facevano? Con la nutella?


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se il risultato di ste cure fosse anche lontanamente paragonabile al tuo "successo", forse sarebbe meglio che quei diecimila euro li tenesse da parte per altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


>


Che ne so, altro. Usali per i tuoi bimbi, per le necessità. Non riandare in terapia, per l'amore di Gesù.


----------



## Simy (1 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ottimoerò,cambierei la terminologia,spruzzare è anacronistico,skizzare è molto più moderno!


ti prego le K no....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma tu quanti anni avevi quando hai avuto il primo figlio?


33


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che terapia ti facevano? Con la nutella?



no antidepressivi mia cara....gli antidepressivi fanno ingrassare.. se nn ci cred leggilo su internet...
a me mi facevano dormire come un cavallo sedato e aumentare la fame ma sentivo che nn ero io... nn ero la maya che doveva esser vivevo per vivere... e credimi.... nn è bello....


per me e stato un fallimento nn riuscire a finire l'università sono stata male ma nessuno c'è stato e allora mi sn voluta realizzare come madre,, ma quand poi vedi che nn esisti che vieni trascurata allora ti chiedi ma sono invisibile? e se trovi un deficente che ti da corda... è li che cadi in quello che è il più meschino.. gesto che un esser umano possa fa ........" tradire" 
e stato un fallimento anche il mio matrimonio nn sono fiera mi sento uno schifo... nn capisco xkè sia cosi difficile stare in coppia ,,.... xkè?? la routine i bimbi nn portano più tempo per la coppia... ma solo xkè ci si adagia ... inutilmente... la voglia d uscire dagli schemi insieme.. non si fa
le coppie escono dalla routine con i vari hobby....
e io di uscire da sola se ero sposata nn mi andava e cosi ho deciso di uscire sola da separata ..xke da sposata mi sentivo come se trascurassi qualcosa.. i miei bimbi da soli a casa con lui e io a ballà ,... NO nn sono stat educata cosi mai vista mia madre che aveva degli spazi per se ne mio padre.. una volta che si ha la famiglia la coppia deve sapere che rinunciare a qualcosa nn vuoldire morire... o annullarsi vuoldire che tutto quello che ha gli basta... io al penso cosi... a me bastava tornare  a casa e sapere di fare mille cose...sperare in una serata di coccole con lui per ricominciare bene la gornata successiva .................. ma lui nn la vedeva cosi... 
ragazzi questa nn è la prima volta che vi racconto ciò ... ma no nonostante tutto c'è chi avrà da venirmi contro.............


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 33



io 19


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non pensavo nemmeno di arrivare a 5 mesi.....vivo questa conoscenza col 44enne da 5 mesi a quest parte e ci si vede molto più spesso di prima.... ma finora lui nn si mai sbilanciato...resta sempre lo stesso... l'unica cosa che ho notato nell'ultimo incontro è stata molto più coinvolgimento... più dolcezza più coccole... ma forse me le immagino io... xkè di lui sono stracotta .  mi ha ospitato in casa sua mi ha fatto sentire come a casa mia... e in più la mattina è andato a lavoro e mi ha baciato davanti la porta di casa come si bacia la moglie prima di andare a lavoro.... nn mi prendete in giro per l'ultima frase ma mi è sembrato molto dolce poi è tornato...a riprendermi io partivo dopo ma lui doveva andà a lavoro.
> il mio dilemma maggiore è : può continuare una situazione così senza che lui  possa minimamente incominciare a stare bene con me? nn voglio che mi dica che mi ama ma magari che questa storia anche cosi campata in aria si gli va bene...senza progetti anche se io nn nego che li vorrei ma almeno sapere che nn sono solo sesso ... e nn sono la bambolina del momento


premetto che non ho letto
tutta la discussione (troppo lunga)
che tu sia innamorata ci credo
credo anche che lui creda di essere innamorato,
ma...
perchè in queste storie c'è sempre un ma
lui ha alle spalle un certo vissuto
ha sicuramente i suoi problemi
sicuramente la storia con te
lo fa stare bene
perchè?
perchè si sente solo?
perchè ha bisogno di un appoggio?
una persona che lo sostenga moralmente?
i progetti credimi che non contano nulla
possono venire buttati alle ortiche 
alla prima mal parata
le parole dette possono
venire rigettate e smentite
e tu che sei innamorata
potresti uscirne con le ossa rotte
quando si è innamorati si crede nell'altro
mai metteresti in dubbio le sue parole o intenzioni
ma credimi che basta un solo attimo
per finire a terra, piena di lividi
e rialzarsi poi è una gran fatica
fatica che è proporzionale
ai sentimenti ed impegno 
che hai investito in questa storia
in bocca al lupo:smile:


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ne so, altro. Usali per i tuoi bimbi, per le necessità. Non riandare in terapia, per l'amore di Gesù.



ma infatti spiegavo a daniele che mi sono stufata degli antidepressivi
mi sn s tufata di tradire e vivere nella menzogna meglio sola
incattivita... e delusa da tutto che falsa e ipocrita come tanti...

ancora sognatrice di un amore o di un mezzo amore che possa farmi stare bene.... solo questo i miei cuccioli mi danno già mille soddisfazioni.... li amo e nessuno me li porterà mai via... al di là di ogni cosa.... 

mi farò male da sola ma mai farò male a loro state tranquilli :up:


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> premetto che non ho letto
> tutta la discussione (troppo lunga)
> che tu sia innamorata ci credo
> credo anche che lui creda di essere innamorato,
> ...



il sunto del discorso era se lui dopo 5 mesi un pò di bene me ne vuole?? 
nn voglio sapere se mi ama.. ma almeno sapere che nn mi usa solo per i suoi sporchi giochetti.......  

se gli sono d'aiuto che ben venga xkè anche per me lui e di grande sostegno nelle mie giornate grigie... 

spero solo che poi nn trovi n'altra e mi abbandoni come uno scarpone vecchioooooo :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no antidepressivi mia cara....gli antidepressivi fanno ingrassare.. se nn ci cred leggilo su internet...
> a me mi facevano dormire come un cavallo sedato e aumentare la fame ma sentivo che nn ero io... nn ero la maya che doveva esser vivevo per vivere... e credimi.... nn è bello....
> 
> 
> ...


mah. Io non metto parola perchè sono profana... ma non pensavo ad una terapia FARMACOLOGICA. Piuttosto pensavo ad un supporto psicologico.


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il sunto del discorso era se lui dopo 5 mesi un pò di bene me ne vuole??
> nn voglio sapere se mi ama.. ma almeno sapere che nn mi usa solo per i suoi sporchi giochetti.......
> 
> se gli sono d'aiuto che ben venga xkè anche per me lui e di grande sostegno nelle mie giornate grigie...
> ...


sicuramente ti vuole bene
ma la possibilità che ti molli
nel momento in cui
lui risolva i suoi problemi
non è così improbabile sai?


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. Io non metto parola perchè sono profana... ma non pensavo ad una terapia FARMACOLOGICA. Piuttosto pensavo ad un supporto psicologico.


nella depressione (in forma importante)
le due terapie 
dovrebbero andare di pari passo


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> nella depressione* (in forma importante*)
> le due terapie
> dovrebbero andare di pari passo


Purtroppo ho visto troppo spesso spacciatori di pillole con il camice. La pasticchetta che ti tira su. E i problemi restano.


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho visto troppo spesso spacciatori di pillole con il camice. La pasticchetta che ti tira su. E i problemi restano.


hai ragione
per questo è importante seguire 
anche una terapia psicologica
e poi comunque non basta
perchè per uscire dalla depressione
ti deve scattare la molla da dentro
e non è facile....


----------



## Pleasure (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il sunto del discorso era se lui dopo 5 mesi un pò di bene me ne vuole??
> nn voglio sapere se mi ama.. ma almeno sapere che nn mi usa solo per i suoi sporchi giochetti.......
> 
> se gli sono d'aiuto che ben venga xkè anche per me lui e di grande sostegno nelle mie giornate grigie...
> ...




allora sarà tutto ancora più grigio..

Maya, come possiamo sapere se ti vuole bene?!!!
certo è che, in base a quello che ci hai detto,
 uno che vedi 10 volte in 5 mesi è davvero poco!
ma è davvero poco perchè un'amante si vede 1 volta ogni 15 giorni!
non la vedo chiara come situazione, soprattutto se ti sei presa per questo tipo.
Se ti vuoi divertire e basta è un conto
ma io fossi in te girerei alla larga se pensi ad un futuro con lui..per questo ho dei grossi dubbi.
Poi vedi tu se vuoi continuare a stare nel mondo di Hello Kitty...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai ragione
> per questo è importante seguire
> anche una terapia psicologica
> e poi comunque non basta
> ...


sì. Ma... posso dire quello che sento a pelle, da ignorante che ha vissuto con persone depresse?
Maya ha avuto un periodo di depressione dopo il parto... facile fosse appunto depressione post-partum. Per la quale la terapia farmacologica viene prescritta ECCEZIONALMENTE. E ... sempre da ignorante, osservo: se interrompi la terapia farmacologica di punto in bianco e* sei realmente* in depressione... ottieni risultati devastanti. A me Maya non sembra in una condizione di prostrazione psicologica. Mi sembra abbia dei problemi di insicurezza ed autostima. E sull'autostima DA SOLO ci fai poco.
Specie adesso, quando Maya è nella condizione che più la spaventa, avrebbe bisogno di un supporto. Provarci, almeno.


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> meriti quello che hai oggi meriti di esser quello che sei perchè te lo sei guadagnato... su questo ti do pienamente ragione...
> 
> 
> insegnami allora a guadagnarmi qualcosa ank io.???


L'unico modo e non pretendere dalla vita, ma sapere che ogni cosa va guadagnata. Io me la vivo con calma, ho conosciuto la mia compagna a ridosso dell'ultimo mio tentativo di suicidio, non era voluta la sua conoscenza, per nulla, ma l'hbo conosciuta e lei con il suio sorriso mi ha fatto vedere che non tutto il mondo merita tutto il mio odio (ma solo una gran parte ), che qualcosa di buono e puro esiste nella vita, sentimenti semplici direi. Perchè come vedo, la mia compagna ha sentimenti semplici semplici e fidati anche lei nella sua vita ha fatto delle grandi cazzate, enormi direi, e l'unica volta che ha messo a rischio qualcuno si è accorta dell'errore ed ha rimediato alla grande (per questo la stimo, non perchè non ha sbagliato, ma perchè dopo che ha sbagliato ha fatto quello che andava fatto e non ci ha messo una pietra su come fanno i deboli).
Io non ho quello che voglio, non posso averlo Maya, ma ho quello che ho e l'unico modo è essere tenace fino all'ultimo e sapere che al mondo per te stesso ci sei solo tè, chi ti aiuta è solo un surplus che fa piacere, ma non è dovuto.
Impara ad essere più tosta, come ero io un tempo, impara ad essere la creatrice della tua vita e non affidarti mai al bene che ti danno gli altri, quello è un piacevole optional, ma il più delle volte lasciarsi andare al 100% è cercare di farsi del gran male. Controlla la vita, se no sarà la vita a controllare te.


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> nella depressione (in forma importante)
> le due terapie
> dovrebbero andare di pari passo


Gli antidepressivi (li ho usati anche io) servono solo a chi ha forti problemi psicotici, per il resto usarli è controproducente, perchè dipende tutto dalla psiche di chi li assume. Io mi sentivo senza energie, senza la possibilità di reagire e tutti i miei peniseri erano confusi...solo i miei incubi erano ben chiari. 
Lo psichiatra pensava che così mi sarei rilassato, purtroppo ero rilassato mentre mi si prendeva a calci nei coglioni quasi...fa male, eh!
La capisco maya, ma per una che ha una stima di se così alta da diventare il ricettacolo di spruzzolo solo per sentirsi considerata...è tutto un lavoro di motivazione psicologica e niente farmaci.


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Gli antidepressivi (li ho usati anche io) servono solo a chi ha forti problemi psicotici, per il resto usarli è controproducente, perchè dipende tutto dalla psiche di chi li assume. Io mi sentivo senza energie, senza la possibilità di reagire e tutti i miei peniseri erano confusi...solo i miei incubi erano ben chiari.
> Lo psichiatra pensava che così mi sarei rilassato, purtroppo ero rilassato mentre mi si prendeva a calci nei coglioni quasi...fa male, eh!
> La capisco maya, ma per una che ha una stima di se così alta da diventare il ricettacolo di spruzzolo solo per sentirsi considerata...è tutto un lavoro di motivazione psicologica e niente farmaci.


Daniele c'è!


----------



## Flavia (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Ma... posso dire quello che sento a pelle, da ignorante che ha vissuto con persone depresse?
> Maya ha avuto un periodo di depressione dopo il parto... facile fosse appunto depressione post-partum. Per la quale la terapia farmacologica viene prescritta ECCEZIONALMENTE. E ... sempre da ignorante, osservo: se interrompi la terapia farmacologica di punto in bianco e* sei realmente* in depressione... ottieni risultati devastanti. A me Maya non sembra in una condizione di prostrazione psicologica. Mi sembra abbia dei problemi di insicurezza ed autostima. E sull'autostima DA SOLO ci fai poco.
> Specie adesso, quando Maya è nella condizione che più la spaventa, avrebbe bisogno di un supporto. Provarci, almeno.


non conosco la storia di Maya
Sbri ciò che dici è saggio
non parli da ignorante
ma da persona che ha vissuto il problema
anche se ( e per fortuna!) da spettatrice



Daniele ha detto:


> Gli antidepressivi (li ho usati anche io) servono solo a chi ha forti problemi psicotici, per il resto usarli è controproducente, perchè dipende tutto dalla psiche di chi li assume. Io mi sentivo senza energie, senza la possibilità di reagire e tutti i miei peniseri erano confusi...solo i miei incubi erano ben chiari.
> Lo psichiatra pensava che così mi sarei rilassato, purtroppo ero rilassato mentre mi si prendeva a calci nei coglioni quasi...fa male, eh!
> La capisco maya, ma per una che ha una stima di se così alta da diventare il ricettacolo di spruzzolo solo per sentirsi considerata...è tutto un lavoro di motivazione psicologica e niente farmaci.


Daniele i farmaci li ho usati anche io
e senza quelle pasticchette non so
come sarebbe andata
(io non riuscivo più a mangiare)
ma ho seguito tutte le strade possibili
per cercare i risolvere il mio problema
anche la terapia psicologica
non essere così severo con Maya
perchè anche lei è una persona in difficoltà


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non conosco la storia di Maya
> Sbri ciò che dici è saggio
> non parli da ignorante
> ma da persona che ha vissuto il problema
> ...




grazie Flavia...,si mi hanno aiutato... ma adesso nn ne voglio più prendere xkè nn mi va... preferisco stare un pò male ma senza farmaci... ho poca autostima .... e se ne sono accorti....


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> grazie Flavia...,si mi hanno aiutato... ma adesso nn ne voglio più prendere xkè nn mi va... preferisco stare un pò male ma senza farmaci... ho poca autostima .... e se ne sono accorti....


ALlora, Maya, parliamo di altro, da cosa deriva la tua disistima? Sei forse stupida? Hai forse due teste? hai forse 1000 piedi? Cioè suvvia, spiegaci da cosa deriva la tua disistima e la necessità della stima di altri per tirarti su. Forse è di questo che più necessiti ed è di questo che forse dovresti parlare.
I tuoi genitori ti hanno amata, su questo sono certo, ma devi sapere una cosa, per tutti i genitori esiste un limite invalicabile che i figli non devono superare, ci sono genitori che accettano quasi tutto dai figli, altri molto meno (i tuoi mi sa che accettano poco), ma con ciò non vuol dire che non amano. Come mai dico questo? Perchè mio padre ripudiò uno dei due miei fratellastri avuti dal primo matrimonio, lo ha ripudiato come figlio e non lo ha più sentito, perchè lasciò moglie e figli con i debiti rubando anche le ultime cose che avevano in casa. Mio padre era così, suo figlio era andato oltre a quello che lui poteva accettare da un essere umano, suo figlio non aveva tenuto da conto la famiglia (divorziare era possibile per mio padre, ma dovevi salvaguardare a prescindere ex moglie e figli in ogni modo).
Vuoi sapere qualcosa dei tuoi genitori? Chiamali ed evita un inutile orgoglio, prenditi tutte le tue colpe, quelle dettate dalla debolezze, perchè tuo marito anche se tu volessi, non tornerà mai più con te, spiega il motivo a loro e spiega cosa hai fatto, sarà alquanto umiliante ma i tuoi genitori ti amano e ti capiranno...dopo 1 mesetto o poco più.


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ALlora, Maya, parliamo di altro, da cosa deriva la tua disistima? Sei forse stupida? Hai forse due teste? hai forse 1000 piedi? Cioè suvvia, spiegaci da cosa deriva la tua disistima e la necessità della stima di altri per tirarti su. Forse è di questo che più necessiti ed è di questo che forse dovresti parlare.
> I tuoi genitori ti hanno amata, su questo sono certo, ma devi sapere una cosa, per tutti i genitori esiste un limite invalicabile che i figli non devono superare, ci sono genitori che accettano quasi tutto dai figli, altri molto meno (i tuoi mi sa che accettano poco), ma con ciò non vuol dire che non amano. Come mai dico questo? Perchè mio padre ripudiò uno dei due miei fratellastri avuti dal primo matrimonio, lo ha ripudiato come figlio e non lo ha più sentito, perchè lasciò moglie e figli con i debiti rubando anche le ultime cose che avevano in casa. Mio padre era così, suo figlio era andato oltre a quello che lui poteva accettare da un essere umano, suo figlio non aveva tenuto da conto la famiglia (divorziare era possibile per mio padre, ma dovevi salvaguardare a prescindere ex moglie e figli in ogni modo).
> Vuoi sapere qualcosa dei tuoi genitori? Chiamali ed evita un inutile orgoglio, prenditi tutte le tue colpe, quelle dettate dalla debolezze, perchè tuo marito anche se tu volessi, non tornerà mai più con te, spiega il motivo a loro e spiega cosa hai fatto, sarà alquanto umiliante ma i tuoi genitori ti amano e ti capiranno...dopo 1 mesetto o poco più.



nn mi saprebbero ascoltare si scandelizzerebberoooooooooooooooo


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> nn mi saprebbero ascoltare si scandelizzerebberoooooooooooooooo


Parla con noi che non ci scandaliziamo...fidati...!


----------



## devastata (1 Marzo 2013)

Maya, che sei separata lo sanno, non devi certo raccontare ai tuoi genitori del 44enne e che trovi gli uomini in chat!

A loro puoi chiedere consigli per il tuo lavoro, un aiuto per curare i tuoi bambini, se loro ti fossero vicini sicuramente ne beneficerebbero per primi i tuoi figli.


----------



## Arianna (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'unico modo e non pretendere dalla vita, ma sapere che ogni cosa va guadagnata. Io me la vivo con calma, ho conosciuto la mia compagna a ridosso dell'ultimo mio tentativo di suicidio, non era voluta la sua conoscenza, per nulla, ma l'hbo conosciuta e lei con il suio sorriso mi ha fatto vedere che non tutto il mondo merita tutto il mio odio (ma solo una gran parte ), che qualcosa di buono e puro esiste nella vita, sentimenti semplici direi. Perchè come vedo, la mia compagna ha sentimenti semplici semplici e fidati anche lei nella sua vita ha fatto delle grandi cazzate, enormi direi, e l'unica volta che ha messo a rischio qualcuno si è accorta dell'errore ed ha rimediato alla grande (per questo la stimo, non perchè non ha sbagliato, ma perchè dopo che ha sbagliato ha fatto quello che andava fatto e non ci ha messo una pietra su come fanno i deboli).
> Io non ho quello che voglio, non posso averlo Maya, ma ho quello che ho e l'unico modo è essere tenace fino all'ultimo e sapere che al mondo per te stesso ci sei solo tè, chi ti aiuta è solo un surplus che fa piacere, ma non è dovuto.
> Impara ad essere più tosta, come ero io un tempo, impara ad essere la creatrice della tua vita e non affidarti mai al bene che ti danno gli altri, quello è un piacevole optional, ma il più delle volte lasciarsi andare al 100% è cercare di farsi del gran male. Controlla la vita, se no sarà la vita a controllare te.


non posso dare reputazione, quindi ti quoto


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, che sei separata lo sanno, non devi certo raccontare ai tuoi genitori del 44enne e che trovi gli uomini in chat!
> 
> A loro puoi chiedere consigli per il tuo lavoro, un aiuto per curare i tuoi bambini, se loro ti fossero vicini sicuramente ne beneficerebbero per primi i tuoi figli.



si e mi criticherebbero anche come ho portato la mia edicola in deficit....
lasciamo perdereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si e mi criticherebbero anche come ho portato la mia edicola in deficit....
> lasciamo perdereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Perchè? Hai forse fatto qualcosa contro il tuo lavoro?
Allora dovresti avere un poco più di fiducia in loro da un lato e dall'altro dovresti avere l'accortezza di dire a loro che hai veramente molto sbagliato, ma tanto tanto tanto. Non dire mai che lo hai fatto perchè meriti di essere felice e bla bla bla, perchè ti ricordo che tu hai diritto alla tua felicità fino a che non danneggi la libertà altrui, se ti rendi conto che hai veramente danneggiato la libertà di tuo marito (e fidati che se anche forse non lo sai, il tradimento è un dolore incredibile). Se ammetti questo con i tuoi genitori come stupidità evidente, non credo che non avranno comprensione per te, ma non sperare che ti faranno da scudo alle tue stronzate, mai, non è compito loro adesso che hai 25 anni.


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè? Hai forse fatto qualcosa contro il tuo lavoro?
> Allora dovresti avere un poco più di fiducia in loro da un lato e dall'altro dovresti avere l'accortezza di dire a loro che hai veramente molto sbagliato, ma tanto tanto tanto. Non dire mai che lo hai fatto perchè meriti di essere felice e bla bla bla, perchè ti ricordo che tu hai diritto alla tua felicità fino a che non danneggi la libertà altrui, se ti rendi conto che hai veramente danneggiato la libertà di tuo marito (e fidati che se anche forse non lo sai, il tradimento è un dolore incredibile). Se ammetti questo con i tuoi genitori come stupidità evidente, non credo che non avranno comprensione per te, ma non sperare che ti faranno da scudo alle tue stronzate, mai, non è compito loro adesso che hai 25 anni.



infatti nn voglio lo scudo di nessuno io..... mio caro... lo sanno che l'ho tradito... ma tanto nn hanno mai voluto sapere il xkè e il x come lo fatto... x loro è stato un dramma... 
lo sarebbe stato se fossi venuta a convivere e li nn ci vedevo nulla di male percio figurati di ammettere i miei tradimenti


lo sai che xkè gli ho detto che mi sono lasciata nn vengono più qui da me,,,,,nemmeno x vedere i nipoti??? 

lo so chi legge dirà è assurdo ma è COSì nn si può parlare con loro

mi hanno pure nn parlato quando per la prima vollta lo fatto con lui...e glielo confessato... cioè avevo 18 anni cavolo  con un ragazzo di 24 anni era normale fare l'amore no? ma loro oh dioooooooooooooooooooo femmina disonorata.... fusti


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi hanno pure nn parlato quando per la prima vollta lo fatto con lui...e glielo confessato... cioè avevo 18 anni cavolo  con un ragazzo di 24 anni era normale fare l'amore no? ma loro oh dioooooooooooooooooooo femmina disonorata.... fusti


E ragazza bella, sei alquanto sprovveduta, eh??? Mica dovevi dirglielo! Vedi, il mio quasi suocero potrà supporre che io e sue figlia facciamo sesso, ma lei mica gli dice la cosa, come neppure io, perchè lui solo a pensarci in quel momento mi guarderebbe male...anche se mi vuole bene, perchè lei è la sua bambina, e rimane sempre per lui la sua bambina.
Se impari a chiedere scusa le persone ti parleranno, ma se tu fai come qui che ti accalori per difenderti, poi capisco i tuoi genitori che non ti parlano. Poi rimane una situazione incresciosa in cui magari loro non vogliono entrare perchè gli fa male, e per rispetto loro non devi obbligarli ad entrare, hai fatto tu il casino aggiuntivo alla separazione, sei stata tu spalcancare le gambe per avere attenzione.


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E ragazza bella, sei alquanto sprovveduta, eh??? Mica dovevi dirglielo! Vedi, il mio quasi suocero potrà supporre che io e sue figlia facciamo sesso, ma lei mica gli dice la cosa, come neppure io, perchè lui solo a pensarci in quel momento mi guarderebbe male...anche se mi vuole bene, perchè lei è la sua bambina, e rimane sempre per lui la sua bambina.
> Se impari a chiedere scusa le persone ti parleranno, ma se tu fai come qui che ti accalori per difenderti, poi capisco i tuoi genitori che non ti parlano. Poi rimane una situazione incresciosa in cui magari loro non vogliono entrare perchè gli fa male,* e per rispetto loro non devi obbligarli ad entrare, *hai fatto tu il casino aggiuntivo alla separazione, sei stata tu spalcancare le gambe per avere attenzione.



xkè sprovveduta?
chiedere scusa di cosa? di nn esssere stata la figlia che loro volevano? di nn aver rispettato i loro voleri?
chi li obbliga? io da madre di mio figlio e di mia figlia un domani dovess succedergli sono la prima a prendere e partire... x andarle a dare conforto...


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè sprovveduta?
> chiedere scusa di cosa? di nn esssere stata la figlia che loro volevano? di nn aver rispettato i loro voleri?
> chi li obbliga? io da madre di mio figlio e di mia figlia un domani dovess succedergli sono la prima a prendere e partire... x andarle a dare conforto...


QUindi tu daresti conforto ad un figlio che ha sbagliato e non ammette di aver sbagliato? Devi chiedere scusa alle persone che hai offeso con i tuoi atti Maya, perchè di certo hai offeso tuo marito e a lui devi le tue scuse e se lui ti perdonasse i tuoi genitori sarebbero obbligati a perdonarti. Io so solo una cosa, che la mia ex ha avuto la più alta comprensione dei suoi genitori per il danno che ha fatto a me...ma io non ho avuto questa comprensione da parte di lei e quindi i suoi genitoir hanno fatto un errore incredibile, rendendole la coscienza alquanto più leggera.
I tuoi dovrebbero da un lato consolarti e dall'altro legnarti di botte per la cazzona che sei stata, è un problema sai? Io ti dico, se avessi un figlio o una figlia e questa a 20 anni tradisse...senza alcun dubbio ripudierei la sua persona, ma io posso farlo, perchè ho una forza d'animo incredibile, perchè non posso giustificare nessuno che fa male ad altri, anche se amo quella persona più di me stesso.


----------



## maya (1 Marzo 2013)

*Mah*

Mahhhh a me sembra molto contorto il tuo pensiero mio marito nn mi perdona di conseguenza nemmeno loro e sllora maya brucia all inferno


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono umile,sono solo sincero.


sempre....


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sempre....


Spesso......cristallino intellettualmente parlando.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso......cristallino intellettualmente parlando.


Bravo mi piacciono le persone così, che si esprimono senza troppe infrastrutture e false ipocrisie  questo nel vostro gergo varrebbe uno smeraldo ma io preferisco l'espressione scritta del mio pensiero


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

*buongiorno*

buongiornoooo ragazzi....................


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> buongiornoooo ragazzi....................


Ciao Maya  che bel sorrisone :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Maya  che bel sorrisone :mrgreen::mrgreen:



devi sapere che io sono un pò lunatica....c'è quando mi sveglio bene e quando male... è a giornate .... cerco di svegliarmi bene o almeno ci provo... a lui in linee generali l'ho sentito fino a stanotte... mi sn svegliata e ho risposto a un suo sms... xciò ho dormit serena... se capita che nn lo sento... vado in paranoia... ma so sempr stat cosi con gli uomini un pò bimba... x me è importante il mess o la chiamata...anche se m hanno già detto che spesso nn basta x dimostrare interesse...


----------



## tesla (2 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ... ma so sempr stat cosi con gli uomini un pò bimba.



:loso:


è il momento di crescere un po' che ne dici?


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> :loso:
> 
> 
> è il momento di crescere un po' che ne dici?



ciao tesla....................................................... eh siiii sarebbe l'ora ma io spero di rapportarmi sempre con gente diversa... nn faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio........... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (2 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ciao tesla....................................................... eh siiii sarebbe l'ora ma io spero di rapportarmi sempre con gente diversa... nn faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio........... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


cioè?


io cerco di essere prudente in genere, ed è il consiglio che do a te.
sei giovane, piuttosto immatura e incasinata. 
sei anche sola, e con sola intendo che ti manca  la confidenza e la riflessione che si fa con un amico/a per farsi consigliare e assimilare esperienze.


----------



## Duchessa (2 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> 
> io cerco di essere prudente in genere, ed è il consiglio che do a te.
> ...


Ecco sì..
Purtroppo non esiste un concime da versarsi sui piedi per accelerare la crescita e la maturazione!

Per maturare bisogna fare esperienze, fare esperienze e fare esperienze. Poi osservarsi. E osservarsi. Poi parlare con qualcuno che ha percorso una strada simile alla nostra prima di noi. Per sentire una voce solidale e affettuosa.
Mi sembra, purtroppo, che Maya non abbia vicino una persona così.


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ecco sì..
> Purtroppo non esiste un concime da versarsi sui piedi per accelerare la crescita e la maturazione!
> 
> Per maturare bisogna fare esperienze, fare esperienze e fare esperienze. Poi osservarsi. E osservarsi. Poi parlare con qualcuno che ha percorso una strada simile alla nostra prima di noi. Per sentire una voce solidale e affettuosa.
> Mi sembra, purtroppo, che Maya non abbia vicino una persona così.



 hai ragione....chicca


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> 
> io cerco di essere prudente in genere, ed è il consiglio che do a te.
> ...




l'amica che mi ascolta c'è l'ho....anche se ci sentiamo solo per e-mail..... 
cmq cambieràààà qualcosa..... è questione... di tempo


----------



## tesla (2 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> l'amica che mi ascolta c'è l'ho....anche se ci sentiamo solo per e-mail.....
> cmq cambieràààà qualcosa..... è questione... di tempo


comincia a non fare grosse cazzate eh, partiamo dall'ABC

preservativo SEMPRE SEMPRE E SEMPRE

almeno la salute, almeno limitiamo il numero dei figli.


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> comincia a non fare grosse cazzate eh, partiamo dall'ABC
> 
> preservativo SEMPRE SEMPRE E SEMPRE
> 
> almeno la salute, almeno limitiamo il numero dei figli.



ho la mia precauzione  di già 
cmq si grazie


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ho la mia precauzione  di già
> cmq si grazie


il preservativo non è solo un anticoncezionale: u s a l o  s e m p r e


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il preservativo non è solo un anticoncezionale: u s a l o  s e m p r e



si di solito lo uso.....


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2013)

non 6 credibile


----------



## maya (2 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non 6 credibile


lo soooo 
sn matta ma nn ho molti incontri sessuali... giuroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tesla (2 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ho la mia precauzione  di già
> cmq si grazie


non basta



maya ha detto:


> lo soooo
> sn matta ma nn ho molti incontri sessuali... giuroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


ne basta UNO di rapporto sessuale per prendere una qualsiasi malattia.
non parlo  di AIDS, ma di un semplice e nefasto herpes, un'epatite, una cosa qualsiasi.
mi sembra di essere tua madre, ma per piacere leggiti almeno questo

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malattia_sessualmente_trasmissibile


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non basta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembra che sia una battaglia persa


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2013)

*R: Siamo a 5 mesi e io mi sono letteralmente innamorata di LUI*



maya ha detto:


> ho la mia precauzione  di già
> cmq si grazie


Maya esistono anche le malattie


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2013)

*R: Siamo a 5 mesi e io mi sono letteralmente innamorata di LUI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra che sia una battaglia persa


Infatti


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2013)

Maya, spero che prima quando stavi con tuo marito non lo hai mai tradito non utilizzando il preservativo, perchè onestamente tu della tua vita puoi fare quello che vuoi anche pigliarti l'AIDS, ma se hai messo tuo marito solo anche a rischio di qualche malattia...è il caso che ti faccia fare  un controllo totale e in caso positivo aggiorni il tuo ormai ex marito del suo rischio.
Spero che non lo hai fatto, perchè non vorrebbe dire essere matta, ma stronza e senza un minimo di contegno umano, hai due figli porca miseria, devi essere un esempio per loro e non esempio da film porno, mannaggia a te, scusa le parole, ma sembra sempre di più che la tua immaturità sia un male per chi ti sta vicino, per piacere cresci, non hai più 10 anni.

Maya, nnon è una scusa dirsi un poco matti, essere matti è essere suonati e non è una cosa simpatica.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Maya, spero che prima quando stavi con tuo marito non lo hai mai tradito non utilizzando il preservativo, perchè onestamente tu della tua vita puoi fare quello che vuoi anche pigliarti l'AIDS, ma se hai messo tuo marito solo anche a rischio di qualche malattia...è il caso che ti faccia fare  un controllo totale e in caso positivo aggiorni il tuo ormai ex marito del suo rischio.
> Spero che non lo hai fatto, perchè non vorrebbe dire essere matta, ma stronza e senza un minimo di contegno umano, hai due figli porca miseria, devi essere un esempio per loro e non esempio da film porno, mannaggia a te, scusa le parole, ma sembra sempre di più che la tua immaturità sia un male per chi ti sta vicino, per piacere cresci, non hai più 10 anni.
> 
> Maya, nnon è una scusa dirsi un poco matti, essere matti è essere suonati e non è una cosa simpatica.


:up::up::up:


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

*Tranquilli*



Daniele ha detto:


> Maya, spero che prima quando stavi con tuo marito non lo hai mai tradito non utilizzando il preservativo, perchè onestamente tu della tua vita puoi fare quello che vuoi anche pigliarti l'AIDS, ma se hai messo tuo marito solo anche a rischio di qualche malattia...è il caso che ti faccia fare  un controllo totale e in caso positivo aggiorni il tuo ormai ex marito del suo rischio.
> Spero che non lo hai fatto, perchè non vorrebbe dire essere matta, ma stronza e senza un minimo di contegno umano, hai due figli porca miseria, devi essere un esempio per loro e non esempio da film porno, mannaggia a te, scusa le parole, ma sembra sempre di più che la tua immaturità sia un male per chi ti sta vicino, per piacere cresci, non hai più 10 anni.
> 
> Maya, nnon è una scusa dirsi un poco matti, essere matti è essere suonati e non è una cosa simpatica.


Tranquilli tutto ok.........


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo soooo
> sn matta ma nn ho molti incontri sessuali... giuroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


non è una giustificazione.  tu 6 assolutamente certa di avere 25 anni?   perchè 6 preoccupante


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Tranquilli tutto ok.........


Bene, quindi adesso evitati dei problemi con persone che non conosci o che poco conosci, cerca di pensare che sei l'UNICA madre dei tuoi figli e che da quando li hai fatti hai perso il diritto di pensare solo a te stessa.
OK?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bene, quindi adesso *evitati dei problemi con persone che non conosci o che poco conosci*, cerca di pensare che sei l'UNICA madre dei tuoi figli e che da quando li hai fatti hai perso il diritto di pensare solo a te stessa.
> OK?


Il marito conosce lei e certamente non si immagina di poter correre rischi. Per la salute non si conosce abbastanza nessuno.


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

Non si IMMAGINAVA, è separata.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non si IMMAGINAVA, è separata.


Se crede che prima della separazione non sia successo nulla, continua a essere tranquillo. Io son corsa a fare tutti i controlli :incazzato:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo soooo
> sn matta ma nn ho molti incontri sessuali... giuroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



ma le persone con cui lo fai a olro volta chiissà con quanti lo hanno fatto....che ne sai..quindi nel bubbio io il pupo lo coprirei ...


(ho la tastiera stanca)


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> .che ne sai..quindi nel bubbio *io il pupo lo coprirei* ...


si brava, fai anche i giochini che già siamo a comprensione zero :sonar:


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi state tranquilli è tutto ok...:up:


cmq l'ho rivistoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
sn tornata stamani sn una pasqua


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ragazzi state tranquilli è tutto ok...:up:
> 
> 
> cmq l'ho rivistoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> sn tornata stamani sn una pasqua


speriamo che tu non ti debba trovare anche con la sorpresa.... sai nell'uovo.....


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> speriamo che tu non ti debba trovare anche con la sorpresa.... sai nell'uovo.....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> speriamo che tu non ti debba trovare anche con la sorpresa.... sai nell'uovo.....



no no nn c'è pericolo vi dico di stare tranquilli


l'importante e  che stavolta nn è stato solo sesso...


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no no nn c'è pericolo vi dico di stare tranquilli
> 
> 
> l'importante e che stavolta nn è stato solo sesso...


mah, vedi, noi siamo tranquilli
forse quella che si deve preoccupare di più sei tu

non è stato solo sesso,
cioè?


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mah, vedi, noi siamo tranquilli
> forse quella che si deve preoccupare di più sei tu
> 
> non è stato solo sesso,
> cioè?


ho paura a leggere la risposta...


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho paura a leggere la risposta...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho paura a leggere la risposta...


mah.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

*maya*

allora, ci vuoi raccontare.....


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah.


:updue:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> speriamo che tu non ti debba trovare anche con la sorpresa.... sai nell'uovo.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


complimenti per l'avatar :up:

comunque preferivo il precedente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> complimenti per l'avatar :up:
> 
> comunque preferivo il precedente



Perchè?
Lo cambio?


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Lo cambio?


assolutamente, non lo devi cambiare.
era una mia constatazione


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> allora, ci vuoi raccontare.....


mi ha baciato appena scesa dalla nave alla luce del sole,
siamo stati in spiaggia dove c'era gente che lo conosceva .... e abbiamo pranzato li... fino alle 16 e poi tornati a casa abbiamo sistemato casetta sua..che il giorno prima c'era stato il compli del bimbo suo...e poi sul divano a giocare come i bimbi con l'i pad.... 
nn è stato come sempre che prendeva e veniva alle 8 di sera... e si faceva l'amore...x poi ripartire l'indomani... 
abbiamo fatte cose diverse...


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

:sbatti:


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:


va beh, non mi sembra proprio malissimo


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> va beh, non mi sembra proprio malissimo


l'illusione ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi ha baciato appena scesa dalla nave alla luce del sole,
> siamo stati in spiaggia dove c'era gente che lo conosceva .... e abbiamo pranzato li... fino alle 16 e poi tornati a casa abbiamo sistemato casetta sua..che il giorno prima c'era stato il compli del bimbo suo...e poi sul divano a giocare come i bimbi con l'i pad....
> nn è stato come sempre che prendeva e veniva alle 8 di sera... e si faceva l'amore...x poi ripartire l'indomani...
> abbiamo fatte cose diverse...


ti ha fatto mettere a posto casa? ... Maya... vabbè.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ha fatto mettere a posto casa? ... Maya... vabbè.



:up:


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi ha baciato appena scesa dalla nave alla luce del sole,
> siamo stati in spiaggia dove c'era gente che lo conosceva .... e abbiamo pranzato li... fino alle 16 e poi tornati a casa abbiamo sistemato casetta sua..che il giorno prima c'era stato il compli del bimbo suo...e poi sul divano a giocare come i bimbi con l'i pad....
> nn è stato come sempre che prendeva e veniva alle 8 di sera... e si faceva l'amore...x poi ripartire l'indomani...
> abbiamo fatte cose diverse...


che ti abbia baciata appena scesa dalla nave, mi pare il minimo.... perchè un fiore non ci stava poi male
che siate stati in spiaggia, bene
che tu l'abbia aiutato a sistemare casetta sua, hai fatto bene
che abbiate giocato con l'i pad, beh non sapevo che avesse cambiato nome, ricordavo si chiamasse c...o


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> assolutamente, non lo devi cambiare.
> era una mia constatazione


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi ha baciato appena scesa dalla nave alla luce del sole,
> siamo stati in spiaggia dove c'era gente che lo conosceva .... e abbiamo pranzato li... fino alle 16 e poi tornati a casa abbiamo sistemato casetta sua..che il giorno prima c'era stato il compli del bimbo suo...e poi sul divano a giocare come i bimbi con l'i pad....
> nn è stato come sempre che prendeva e veniva alle 8 di sera... e si faceva l'amore...x poi ripartire l'indomani...
> abbiamo fatte cose diverse...


Manca solo la proposta di matrimonio.....







scusa sono ironica


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

ma xkè????????????
si l'ho aiutato a sistemare casa e allora???  


si abbiamo giocato con l'i pad e fatto anche l'amore ma quello era sottinteso...


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ha fatto mettere a posto casa? ... Maya... vabbè.



xkè???


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

*maya*

sono gelose, lascia perdere

parla solo con me


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che ti abbia baciata appena scesa dalla nave, mi pare il minimo.... perchè un fiore non ci stava poi male
> che siate stati in spiaggia, bene
> che tu l'abbia aiutato a sistemare casetta sua, hai fatto bene
> che abbiate giocato con l'i pad, beh non sapevo che avesse cambiato nome, ricordavo si chiamasse c...o



abbiamo fatto anche l'amore...cmq si rilassati sul divano a giocare con l'ipad col gioco ruzzle( tanto di moda)
e poi fruit ninja conosce qualcuno???


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> xkè???


Buona sera.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono gelose, lascia perdere
> 
> parla solo con me


ma te mi prendi in giro????


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera.



sera oscuro...
:up:


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma te mi prendi in giro????


stai scherzando?

se ti ho dato quest'impressione mi dispiace


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> va beh, non mi sembra proprio malissimo



nemmeno a me...sinceramente anziiii sn stata molto contentan di aver passato una giornata  così


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> stai scherzando?
> 
> se ti ho dato quest'impressione mi dispiace



no e che x  messaggi così molte volte nn si capisce quello che si vuole dire,.... nel senso interpretare è difficile...


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no e che x messaggi così molte volte nn si capisce quello che si vuole dire,.... nel senso interpretare è difficile...


hai ragione


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:



ora vedremo un pò come si evolverà la situazione... 
che vi devo dire... ho apprezzato molto di quello che ha fatto mi ha anche conservato 1 pezzo della torta del compleanno di suo figlio... !! nn è stato dolce come gesto??


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

hai dato due giri di domopack al gingillo come ti abbiamo detto?


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> hai dato due giri di domopack al gingillo come ti abbiamo detto?


:rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl::rotfl:   :rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ovviamente la distanza è molta
è difficile da portare avanti, non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho comprato una torta intera l'altra sera per un mio amico
Guardiamo spesso film sul divano insieme
Ci scambiamo sms durante il giorno
Quando mi vede mi da un bacio (ok sulla guancia ma non è questo l'importante)

Questo per dirti di stare con i piedi per terra. Stai già rivolando un'altra volta


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente la distanza è molta
> è difficile da portare avanti, non credi?



ho pensato e riflettuto... si è tanta ma x adesso va bene cosi... il rapporto è bello...anke se io sn presa da lui è vorrei di più... ma mi hanno detto d nn forzare la mano le cose accadranno da sole
metto in conto che potrà finire xkè no.... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

ma ora la voglia di star bene è più forte di ogni cosa....
io so che lui c'è se gli mando un sms,lui mi  risponde... mi è vicino...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ho pensato e riflettuto... si è tanta ma x adesso va bene cosi... il rapporto è bello...anke se io sn presa da lui è vorrei di più...* ma mi hanno detto d nn forzare la mano *le cose accadranno da sole
> metto in conto che potrà finire xkè no.... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> ma ora la voglia di star bene è più forte di ogni cosa....
> io so che lui c'è se gli mando un sms,lui mi risponde... mi è vicino...


Leggilo 10 volta al mattino
e 10 la sera


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho comprato una torta intera l'altra sera per un mio amico
> Guardiamo spesso film sul divano insieme
> Ci scambiamo sms durante il giorno
> Quando mi vede mi da un bacio (ok sulla guancia ma non è questo l'importante)
> ...



si volerò pure... ma nn ci fai l'amore te o sbaglio? 
forse il nostro rapporto  è un pò differente.. nn dico che mi ama... nemmeno io lo amo... ma gli voglio bene m è vicino,un sms e subito mi chiama x sapere cosa succede.. xciò alla fine, un pò gli importa... 
cmq io sto bene...so che può finire ma ora me lo godo... in tutti i sensi


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ho pensato e riflettuto... si è tanta ma x adesso va bene cosi... il rapporto è bello...anke se io sn presa da lui è vorrei di più... ma mi hanno detto d nn forzare la mano le cose accadranno da sole
> metto in conto che potrà finire xkè no.... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> ma ora la voglia di star bene è più forte di ogni cosa....
> io so che lui c'è se gli mando un sms,lui mi risponde... mi è vicino...


beh ci mancherebbe che non ti rispondesse

se ti fa star bene, goditela
ma senza tralasciare i tuoi impegni


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggilo 10 volta al mattino
> e 10 la sera



figurati che stamani quando tornavo in treno pensavo egoisticamente che se un gg  mettessimo i figli di mezzo nn ci sarebbe più posto per noi due... nn mi dispiace se dura cosi  basta che è sincero.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si volerò pure... ma nn ci fai l'amore te o sbaglio?
> forse il nostro rapporto è un pò differente.. nn dico che mi ama... nemmeno io lo amo... ma gli voglio bene m è vicino,un sms e subito mi chiama x sapere cosa succede.. xciò alla fine, un pò gli importa...
> cmq io sto bene...so che può finire ma ora me lo godo... in tutti i sensi


anche noi ti siamo vicino,
ti critichiamo, ovviamente per consigliarti al meglio
ti sproniamo, anche perchè all'interno del forum ci sono mamme con la M maiuscola
e che non hanno alcun interesse se non quello di consigliarti al meglio

per cui ascolta


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche noi ti siamo vicino,
> ti critichiamo, ovviamente per consigliarti al meglio
> ti sproniamo, anche perchè all'interno del forum ci sono mamme con la M maiuscola
> e che non hanno alcun interesse se non quello di consigliarti al meglio
> ...


lo so sn molto legata a VOI 
ieri che nn vi ho scritto mi siete mancati


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si volerò pure... ma nn ci fai l'amore te o sbaglio?
> forse il nostro rapporto è un pò differente.. nn dico che mi ama... nemmeno io lo amo... ma gli voglio bene m è vicino,un sms e subito mi chiama x sapere cosa succede.. xciò alla fine, un pò gli importa...
> cmq io sto bene...so che può finire ma ora me lo godo... in tutti i sensi



Tu non gli vuoi bene, tu ne sei innamorata o quanto meno infatuata. E' diverso
No io non ci faccio l'amore è vero. Era per farti capire che i gesti che per te sembrano cose che indicano un reale interessamente sono gesti che si compiono anche tra amici.
Se scrivo un sms a uno dei miei amici/amiche non passa più di mezzora prima che mi rispondono.
Manca solo che vado a letto con un uomo e quando gli scrivo non mi risponde......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> figurati che stamani quando tornavo in treno pensavo egoisticamente che se un gg mettessimo i figli di mezzo nn ci sarebbe più posto per noi due... nn mi dispiace se dura cosi  basta che è sincero.


Ma è sincero dall'inzio
Non vuole un legame. Te l'ha detto e te l'ha ribadito
Maya per quel che ne sai quest'uomo può andare a letto con altre 10 donne
Ti sta bene?
Perchè può anche starti bene, nessuno lo vieta. Ma devi metterlo in conto


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non gli vuoi bene, tu ne sei innamorata o quanto meno infatuata. E' diverso
> No io non ci faccio l'amore è vero. Era per farti capire che i gesti che per te sembrano cose che indicano un reale interessamente sono gesti che si compiono anche tra amici.
> Se scrivo un sms a uno dei miei amici/amiche non passa più di mezzora prima che mi rispondono.
> Manca solo che vado a letto con un uomo e quando gli scrivo non mi risponde......


che centraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ????????????????????? se fosse un solo rapporto di sesso... nn avrebbe l'obbligo di chiamarmi... al primo sms che gli mando no?? 
io nn lo farei... gli risponderei con un sms e basta... senza interessarmi più di tanto... 
io mi sono legata .. nn lo nego lo so.......  ma cosa dev fare??? cosa??? 
ora anche se è solo un illusione la voglio vivere....e se finirà-... soffrirò.... tantoooo tantissimoooo


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è sincero dall'inzio
> Non vuole un legame. Te l'ha detto e te l'ha ribadito
> Maya per quel che ne sai quest'uomo può andare a letto con altre 10 donne
> Ti sta bene?
> Perchè può anche starti bene, nessuno lo vieta. Ma devi metterlo in conto




mi ha detto che per ora nn va con nessuna... dev crederci nn ho altro da fare.. 
metto in conto che se finirà soffrirò cm un cane...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che centraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ????????????????????? se fosse un solo rapporto di sesso... nn avrebbe l'obbligo di chiamarmi... al primo sms che gli mando no??
> io nn lo farei... gli risponderei con un sms e basta... senza interessarmi più di tanto...
> io mi sono legata .. nn lo nego lo so.......  ma cosa dev fare??? cosa???
> ora anche se è solo un illusione la voglio vivere....e se finirà-... soffrirò.... tantoooo tantissimoooo


Non ce la faccio, rinuncio
Non ti ho detto che sta con te solo per il sesso. E' da 100 pagine che ti dico che a lui piaci. fine di tutto
Tu voli di fantasia e ti farai male. Vuoi farti male? Va bene, liberissima e noi saremo qui a raccattarti.
Basta che non ti azzardi a dire che lui ti ha illuso


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi ha detto che per ora nn va con nessuna... *dev crederci nn ho altro da fare*..
> metto in conto che se finirà soffrirò cm un cane...


Ma anche no


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

mi sento già poco bene per altro.... x favore... basta infierire... sull'argomento...


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, rinuncio
> Non ti ho detto che sta con te solo per il sesso. E' da 100 pagine che ti dico che a lui piaci. fine di tutto
> Tu voli di fantasia e ti farai male. Vuoi farti male? Va bene, liberissima e noi saremo qui a raccattarti.
> Basta che non ti azzardi a dire che lui ti ha illuso



va bene nn diro che mi ha illuso ... ma sicuramente soffrirò pazienza sono fatta cosi
soffro di già x una discussione ...
sn troppo sensibile.............


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche no



fiducia.... no??


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> fiducia.... no??


No, da un uomo che frequneta ancora chat no.
Da un uomo che vedi una volta ogni tanto ed è libero sinceramente no
E bada bene, non ti sto dicendo che non lo devi frequentare. Fallo ma senza aspettative.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi sento già poco bene per altro.... x favore... basta infierire... sull'argomento...


guarda che non stiamo infierendo
sei entrata tu nel forum cercando uno sfogo e dei consigli
i nostri consigli sono quelli che hai letto e che ti abbiamo ripetuto molte volte

se non vuoi vedere sei libera di farlo


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non ce la faccio, rinuncio
> *Non ti ho detto che sta con te solo per il sesso. E' da 100 pagine che ti dico che a lui piaci. fine di tutto
> Tu voli di fantasia e ti farai male. Vuoi farti male? Va bene, liberissima e noi saremo qui a raccattarti.
> Basta che non ti azzardi a dire che lui ti ha illuso


da mo' che ho gettato la spugna...


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, da un uomo che frequneta ancora chat no.
> Da un uomo che vedi una volta ogni tanto ed è libero sinceramente no
> E bada bene, non ti sto dicendo che non lo devi frequentare. Fallo ma senza aspettative.



ok


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> figurati che stamani quando tornavo in treno pensavo egoisticamente che se un gg  mettessimo i figli di mezzo nn ci sarebbe più posto per noi due... nn mi dispiace se dura cosi  basta che è sincero.




Ma quanto voli di fantasia...
la terra è in un altro pianeta sai?

Goditi sto momento e basta senza farti tutte stè paranoie e senza crearti illusioni.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> guarda che non stiamo infierendo
> sei entrata tu nel forum cercando uno sfogo e dei consigli
> i nostri consigli sono quelli che hai letto e che ti abbiamo ripetuto molte volte
> 
> se non vuoi vedere sei libera di farlo



infierire ... xkè si ho capito quello che dite

ma per me è stato un incontro diverso...dagli altri incontri.... e stato bello voglio questo ricordo... nn mettermi altre pugnette in capo... solo questo...


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma quanto voli di fantasia...
> la terra è in un altro pianeta sai?
> 
> Goditi sto momento e basta senza farti tutte stè paranoie e senza crearti illusioni.



infatti voglio solo la SINCERITà
ma mi sa che è dura trovarla....


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> mi ha detto che per ora nn va con nessuna... dev crederci nn ho altro da fare..
> metto in conto che se finirà soffrirò cm un cane...




metti in conto.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> metti in conto.



siiii 

metto in conto anche che posso stufarmi ank io


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> infatti voglio solo la SINCERITà
> ma mi sa che è dura trovarla....


se ti dicesse che scopa anche con altre, che faresti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non gli vuoi bene, tu ne sei innamorata o quanto meno infatuata. E' diverso
> No io non ci faccio l'amore è vero. Era per farti capire che i gesti che per te sembrano cose che indicano un reale interessamente sono gesti che si compiono anche tra amici.
> *Se scrivo un sms a uno dei miei amici/amiche non passa più di mezzora prima che mi rispondono.
> *Manca solo che vado a letto con un uomo e quando gli scrivo non mi risponde......


ehm. Ehm. Mi sento malissimo. Quando scrivono a me possono passare giorni... dipende dove ho lasciato il cell.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> se ti dicesse che scopa anche con altre, che faresti?



nn lo so.. nn ci ho mai pensato... 
sicuramente bene nn ci starei ma nn lo direi nemmeno io se fossi in lui 

occhio nn vede  cuore nn duole....


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Ehm. Mi sento malissimo. Quando scrivono a me possono passare giorni... dipende dove ho lasciato il cell.


confermo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Ehm. Mi sento malissimo. Quando scrivono a me possono passare giorni... dipende dove ho lasciato il cell.


Ma se so che sei così mica me la prendo....
Anch'io ho un amico romano che è così e io lo adoro a dir poco


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Ehm. Mi sento malissimo. Quando scrivono a me possono passare giorni... dipende dove ho lasciato il cell.



io ci dormoooo col cell


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn lo so.. nn ci ho mai pensato...
> sicuramente bene nn ci starei ma nn lo direi nemmeno io se fossi in lui
> 
> occhio nn vede cuore nn duole....


E quindi ci stai male e stai zitta........ 
Maya non ci siamo e te lo dico con tutto l'affetto del mondo


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> confermo


ma giuro che non lo faccio apposta. E' che io lo odio quel coso. Mi sembra di essere sempre sotto controllo.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

anche lui dorme col cell sotto il cuscino... 


cmq cpita anche a me di rispondere in ritardo ma l'importante è rispondere


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi ci stai male e stai zitta........
> Maya non ci siamo e te lo dico con tutto l'affetto del mondo





ma che devo fa??? che devo fare...x adesso sto smanettando ... ma l'ho sentito alle 14 nn posso chiamarlo ogni secondo...................... mi trattengo


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma giuro che non lo faccio apposta. E' che io lo odio quel coso. Mi sembra di essere sempre sotto controllo.


ma pure io non rispondo sempre subito..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> anche lui* dorme col cell sotto il cuscino...
> 
> 
> *cmq cpita anche a me di rispondere in ritardo ma l'importante è rispondere


ma fa malissimo, radiazioni, mutazioni genetiche. A me è venuta l'otite.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fa malissimo, radiazioni, mutazioni genetiche. A me è venuta l'otite.


fai pur l'esen....ma dimmi Sbri...sono anomalo io????perche'sta cosa qua'non la capisco....dormire con il cell sotto il cuscino...penso io a casa manco li faccio entrare.restano in auto.sempre..


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma pure io non rispondo sempre subito..


a me si


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Ehm. Mi sento malissimo. Quando scrivono a me possono passare giorni... dipende dove ho lasciato il cell.


ma non si fa così !!!
e se è importante?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fai pur l'esen....ma dimmi Sbri...sono anomalo io????perche'sta cosa qua'non la capisco....dormire con il cell sotto il cuscino...penso io a casa manco li faccio entrare.restano in auto.sempre..



lo so è dA MATTI E FA MALE


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me si



mica sempre...in genere rispondo... ma quante volte poi mi chiedi se è tutto ok?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma non si fa così !!!
> e se è importante?



VUOLDIRE CHI NN RISPONDE... NN è INTERESSATO PIù DI TANTO


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fai pur l'esen....ma dimmi Sbri...sono anomalo io????perche'sta cosa qua'non la capisco....dormire con il cell sotto il cuscino...penso io a casa manco li faccio entrare.restano in auto.sempre..


Non sto scherzando. Mi è venuta l'otite sul serio. Sono dovuta andare all'ospedale dopo 3 giorni di antibiotici. E non sono mica l'unica, l'otorino mi chiese subito se ero stata per molto al cell(per lavoro in quel momento ci stavo ore). Il cellulare scalda, era inverno... escursione termica, infiammazione del timpano.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mica sempre...in genere rispondo... ma quante volte poi mi chiedi se è tutto ok?



Quando si chiede a una persona come sta si chiede una volta...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> VUOLDIRE CHI NN RISPONDE... NN è INTERESSATO PIù DI TANTO


Ma no ddai non è proprio così.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma non si fa così !!!
> e se è importante?


importante = familiari. Quando uno di loro non è a casa, ho sempre il cell nei paraggi. Il resto del mondo si arrangia. Ho campato 30 anni benissimo senza cellulare.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Quando si chiede a una persona come sta si chiede una volta...


no...farfy mi ha capita


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mica sempre...in genere rispondo... ma quante volte poi mi chiedi se è tutto ok?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> importante = familiari. Quando uno di loro non è a casa, ho sempre il cell nei paraggi. Il resto del mondo si arrangia. Ho campato 30 anni benissimo senza cellulare.



la stessa cosa mi dice il 44enne


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> importante = familiari. Quando uno di loro non è a casa, ho sempre il cell nei paraggi. Il resto del mondo si arrangia. Ho campato 30 anni benissimo senza cellulare.




brava Sbri....acceso la notte se io e moglie lontani da casa.poi ''altra''mi ha abituato a non considerare il cell..lei raramente risponde...se lo fa passa anche un giorno.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Sbri....acceso la notte se io e moglie lontani da casa.poi ''altra''mi ha abituato a non considerare il cell..lei raramente risponde...se lo fa passa anche un giorno.



io inveceeee adessooo aspetto che mi chiamiiiiiiiiiiiii 

dopo tutte le cose che mi avete detto penso che sia con un altra


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io inveceeee adessooo aspetto che mi chiamiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> dopo tutte le cose che mi avete detto penso che sia con un altra



non ho letto niente di quello che hanno scritto..ma da felino a felina..ti dico fregatene..qua'sono tutti troppo pessimisti.Per me non ha nessunissima altra....solo un bastardo illuderebbe una donna con 2 figli al seguito...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ho letto niente di quello che hanno scritto..ma da felino a felina..ti dico fregatene..qua'sono tutti troppo pessimisti.Per me non ha nessunissima altra....solo un bastardo illuderebbe una donna con 2 figli al seguito...


Ma non la sta illudendo
Le ha detto che non vuole un legame


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non la sta illudendo
> Le ha detto che non vuole un legame


Farfy..io 44 li ho passati da mo...e ti dico comunque che non e'piu'eta'...da scopare solo per sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfy..io 44 li ho passati da mo...e ti dico comunque che non e'piu'eta'...da scopare solo per sesso.


ma non lo fa solo per sesso
MA NON VUOLE UNA RELAZIONE


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma xkè????????????
> si l'ho aiutato a sistemare casa e allora???
> 
> 
> si abbiamo giocato con l'i pad e fatto anche l'amore ma quello era sottinteso...


e che non tutti comprendo i mtuoi sottintesi, ciao Maya  certo che tieni banco


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *mi ha detto che per ora nn va con nessuna*... dev crederci nn ho altro da fare..
> metto in conto che se finirà soffrirò cm un cane...


intanto non ho ben capito perchè una dovrebbe scassare la testa al tipo con cui esce co ste domande...tanto se ci va difficilmente lo confessa (leggilo come mai) e se non ci va è una domanda che ti mette automaticamente in difficoltà emotiva...ma va bè son io che son strana


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfy..io 44 li ho passati da mo...e ti dico comunque che non e'piu'eta'...da scopare solo per sesso.


Che volgare...!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io inveceeee adessooo aspetto che mi chiamiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> dopo tutte le cose che mi avete detto penso che sia con un altra


ee   nnooo cara non ci siamo proprio


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Daiiii l ho chiamato e sentitooo  nn ho resistito....che posso farci!???mi mancava!!! :-(


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Daiiii l ho chiamato e sentitooo  nn ho resistito....che posso farci!???mi mancava!!! :-(




A questo punto mi fai tenerezza


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Daiiii l ho chiamato e sentitooo  nn ho resistito....che posso farci!???mi mancava!!! :-(


ora????


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

:blu:


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ho letto niente di quello che hanno scritto..ma da felino a felina..ti dico fregatene..qua'sono tutti troppo pessimisti.Per me non ha nessunissima altra....solo un bastardo illuderebbe una donna con 2 figli al seguito...




e dici???


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non lo fa solo per sesso
> MA NON VUOLE UNA RELAZIONE


ma potrebbe nascere


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma potrebbe nascere



si si come no


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e che non tutti comprendo i mtuoi sottintesi, ciao Maya  *certo che tieni banco*



dici???


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ho letto niente di quello che hanno scritto..ma da felino a felina..ti dico fregatene..qua'sono tutti troppo pessimisti.Per me non ha nessunissima altra....*solo un bastardo illuderebbe una donna con 2 figli al seguito..*.


se scrivi così  Maya non ci dorme la notte...* ci hai messo sopra un carico da 11*


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> intanto non ho ben capito perchè una dovrebbe scassare la testa al tipo con cui esce co ste domande...tanto se ci va difficilmente lo confessa (leggilo come mai) e se non ci va è una domanda che ti mette automaticamente in difficoltà emotiva...ma va bè son io che son strana



infatti glielo chhiesto ( se andava con altre) x paura delle malattie....


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

dormiva gioia mia....


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



maya ha detto:


> ma potrebbe nascere


Si, tocca vedere di quale natura......


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se scrivi così  Maya non ci dorme la notte...* ci hai messo sopra un carico da 11*



infatti nn ci credo........................ 
nn ci credo mi può illudere a  voglia  
ma solo lui lo sa,...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> importante = familiari. Quando uno di loro non è a casa, ho sempre il cell nei paraggi. Il resto del mondo si arrangia. Ho campato 30 anni benissimo senza cellulare.



Si Vabbè ma se un famigliare che ne so non trova le calze 
me siamo in inverno ...
lo facciamo su uscire senza calze ...
sei crudele...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> infatti glielo chiesto ( se andava con altre) x paura delle malattie....


Intanto usa precauzioni sempre adeguate  e se non sei tranquilla ne parli con lui


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, tocca vedere di quale natura......



x adess cosi... poi nascerà o nn nascerà...nn lo so...

solo che ieri abbiamo riso un mondo... mi sn RILASSATA


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto usa precauzioni sempre adeguate  e se non sei tranquilla ne parli con lui



LO FATTO E MI HA DETTO CH NN VA CON NESSUNA

NN SAPRòòòò MAI SE SARà VERO


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se scrivi così  Maya non ci dorme la notte...* ci hai messo sopra un carico da 11*



vero....perche'penso di fare il mondo a modo mio.io non illudo e non illuderei mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> x adess cosi... poi nascerà o nn nascerà...nn lo so...
> 
> solo che ieri abbiamo riso un mondo... mi sn RILASSATA


 tu ti rilassi e qui tutti si agitano per te  mi stai sempre più simpatica


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> LO FATTO E MI HA DETTO CH NN VA CON NESSUNA
> 
> NN SAPRòòòò MAI SE SARà VERO


ma tu sai con quante è stato prima di te? e se ha sempre usato protezione prima...ma porca miseria maya ma davvero ragioni come una ragazzina 
ma se non lo usa con te è ABITUATO a non usarlo e io non starei tranquilla manco per niente


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu ti rilassi e qui tutti si agitano per te  mi stai sempre più simpatica



FIAMMETTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
SEI SIMPATICA ANCHE TE  

VI VOGLIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BENEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

CMQ io sn preoccupata più di voi xkè se piglio na cantonata sono a pezzi... ma che devo fare??

al telefono mi ha richiamato piccola....  e ultimamente lo usa spesso


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma potrebbe nascere


NO
Ti ha detto di no


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero....perche'penso di fare il mondo a modo mio.io non illudo e non illuderei mai.


azz sei del tipo puro di cuore  
 ho compreso quello che intendevi e il concetto che hai espresso è vero ma la piccola Maya è in ansia e  sta cercando conferme che non potrà mai trovare qui ...pareri ed esperienze a iosa  ...certezze nessuna  ...


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu sai con quante è stato prima di te? e se ha sempre usato protezione prima...ma porca miseria maya ma davvero ragioni come una ragazzina
> ma se non lo usa con te è ABITUATO a non usarlo e io non starei tranquilla manco per niente



dice che nn ha avuto tutte ste relazioni....  
glielo detto col cuore in mano va bene giuro che la prox volta prendo una scatola di preservativi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> infatti glielo chhiesto ( se andava con altre) x paura delle malattie....


E dato che lui ti ha detto di no. Via..senza preservativo?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero....perche'penso di fare il mondo a modo mio.io non illudo e non illuderei mai.




lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr magari fossero tutti come te


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dato che lui ti ha detto di no. Via..senza preservativo?[/QU


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dice che nn ha avuto tutte ste relazioni....
> glielo detto col cuore in mano va bene giuro che la prox volta prendo una scatola di preservativi


Maya  lo deve usare  è fondamentale


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> azz sei del tipo puro di cuore
> ho compreso quello che intendevi e il concetto che hai espresso è vero ma la piccola Maya è in ansia e  sta cercando conferme che non potrà mai trovare qui ...pareri ed esperienze a iosa  ...certezze nessuna  ...



frainteso amica...anche perche'mi leggi poco..e non sai mica chi sono io(x fortuna..)...non lo scrivo perche'sono buono..tutt'altro.Perche'ragiono da sposato....e alle donne raccontare balle e'pericoloso...specie se single.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maya  lo deve usare  è fondamentale




va beneeee perdonoooo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maya  lo deve usare  è fondamentale



vedo che avete fatto un sacco di progressi


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> frainteso amica...anche perche'mi leggi poco..e non sai mica chi sono io(x fortuna..)...non lo scrivo perche'sono buono..tutt'altro.Perche'ragiono da sposato....e alle donne raccontare balle e'pericoloso...specie se single.



lui è separato... è ferito...sicuramente... ma ora ci sono io... in cuor suo lo sa solo se mi dice bugie io nn posso saperlo

ho chiuso con le chat... mi e bastata quella volta che sn uscita col carabiniere e sentirmi in colpa nei confronti del 44 

ho capito che voglio lui... lui nn vuole una relazione ma con una donna che nn vuoi nulla nn la vedi tutte le settimane no???


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> frainteso amica...anche perche'mi leggi poco..e non sai mica chi sono io(x fortuna..)...non lo scrivo perche'sono buono..tutt'altro.Perche'ragiono da sposato....e alle donne raccontare balle e'pericoloso...specie se single.


aahh trattasi di prudenza non di purezza  .... va bene lo stesso ... comunque approvo l'importante è non fare minchiate che poi non si riescono a risolvere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

senti maya, fra un po' avrò 55 anni e potrò fingermi tuo nonno. ti va a giocare nonni? :rotfl:

scusami, ma io credo che sei abbagliata, non innamorata. è molto simile, ma l'abbaglio, quando svanisce, lascia solo un gran vuoto e oscurità. e mentre cadi nel vuoto, vedi passare le occasioni perse, senza poter afferrarle.

per non parlare dell'impatto. io spero per te che siano cento metri di piume. ma penso che sia del granito.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> senti maya, fra un po' avrò 55 anni e potrò fingermi tuo nonno. ti va a giocare nonni? :rotfl:
> 
> scusami, ma io credo che sei abbagliata, non innamorata. è molto simile, ma l'abbaglio, quando svanisce, lascia solo un gran vuoto e oscurità. e mentre cadi nel vuoto, vedi passare le occasioni perse, senza poter afferrarle.
> 
> per non parlare dell'impatto. io spero per te che siano cento metri di piume. ma penso che sia del granito.



20 anni sono tanti lo so già... possibilità? se ce ne fosse una... xkè nn si fa avanti.. ma una bimba come mi chiamate voi di 25 anni cn 2 figli nn la prende uno di 30 devo per forza cercare gente che capisce cosa vuoldire avere i figli... e un separato mi sembra l'unica persona adatta a me...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lui è separato... è ferito...sicuramente... ma ora ci sono io... in cuor suo lo sa solo se mi dice bugie io nn posso saperlo
> 
> ho chiuso con le chat... mi e bastata quella volta che sn uscita col carabiniere e sentirmi in colpa nei confronti del 44
> 
> ho capito che voglio lui... lui nn vuole una relazione ma con una donna che nn vuoi nulla nn* la vedi tutte le settimane no??*?


perchè no, se ci stai bene?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchè no, se ci stai bene?


ci stai bene ma quanto può durare.... ????????????''''


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ci stai bene ma quanto può durare.... ????????????''''


La mia due anni e mezzo 
Nel frattempo per quante ne so può essere andato a letto con altre donne senza il minimo problema


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*maya*



maya ha detto:


> ci stai bene ma quanto può durare.... ????????????''''


Cara maya percepisco sinistri cetrioli che aleggiano lussuriosi alle tue spalle,attenta odo il loro fischio fendere l'aria....!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> aahh trattasi di prudenza non di purezza  .... va bene lo stesso ... comunque approvo l'importante è non fare minchiate che poi non si riescono a risolvere



io non sono mai stato''puro''.........faccio tutto il funzione del tornaconto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> 20 anni sono tanti lo so già... possibilità? se ce ne fosse una... xkè nn si fa avanti.. ma una bimba come mi chiamate voi di 25 anni cn 2 figli nn la prende uno di 30 devo per forza cercare gente che capisce cosa vuoldire avere i figli... e un separato mi sembra l'unica persona adatta a me...


ti sembra ideale perché ha il suo cuore altrove?. ti sembra una soluzione alla tua ricerca? vuoi che si manifesti non a suon di scopate, ma di "ti voglio bene". ma il suo cuore è altrove. scopa da dio però.

maya, atterra, please. apri gli occhi. tu vuoi l'uomo che non si affezioni almeno un po'? se non amore, almeno l'affetto? perché sfuggi l'amore?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

a lavoro con tutti e 2 i bimbi.... ecco poi dite che nn ci sto e un ora che sono qui me l'ero dmenticato


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non sono mai stato''puro''.........*faccio tutto il funzione del tornaconto.*


perchè conosci qualcuno che non fa così  non raccontiam balle


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti sembra ideale perché ha il suo cuore altrove?. ti sembra una soluzione alla tua ricerca? vuoi che si manifesti non a suon di scopate, ma di "ti voglio bene". ma il suo cuore è altrove. scopa da dio però.
> 
> maya, atterra, please. apri gli occhi. tu vuoi l'uomo che non si affezioni almeno un po'? se non amore, almeno l'affetto? perché sfuggi l'amore?



ora ho paura della monotonia... lo sapete??
xo spero sempre in un uomo tutto x me


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perchè conosci qualcuno che non fa così  non raccontiam balle


eh pieno di buoni e invorniti(per fortuna.....)aahahahahh


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

Come, sono li con te e ti dimentichi di loro o del 44enne?

Non ti capisco.

Non basta averli con te, devi ascoltarli, giocarci, curarli, e se lavori 12 ore al giorno e la domenica vai dal 44enne, ho l'impressione che li veda proprio con il contagocce i tuoi figli.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh pieno di buoni e invorniti(per fortuna.....)aahahahahh


ssssiiiii ...sssssiiiiiii


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi a lavoro senza chiavi... .... 
devo aspettare l'ex


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come, sono li con te e ti dimentichi di loro o del 44enne?
> 
> Non ti capisco.
> 
> Non basta averli con te, devi ascoltarli, giocarci, curarli, e se lavori 12 ore al giorno e la domenica vai dal 44enne, ho l'impressione che li veda proprio con il contagocce i tuoi figli.



ma ora sn con me e parlo con voi servo faccio la chiusura ... ma la settimana stanno con me,... e il fine settimana che vanno dal padre io posso andare  fuori? o dev morire all'edicola?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh pieno di buoni e invorniti(per fortuna.....)aahahahahh


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma ora sn con me e parlo con voi servo faccio la chiusura ... ma la settimana stanno con me,... e il fine settimana che vanno dal padre io posso andare  fuori? o dev morire all'edicola?



Stanno con te tutti i giorni in edicola?


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

ero felice ma ora nn più.......  ho l'ansia


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Stanno con te tutti i giorni in edicola?




 si lei si dalle 4 alle 17,30 
e poi vado dal maschietto e andiamo a casa.. fai la cena cucina... ecc ecc ecc


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

L'ho chiesto perchè avevi scritto che stai 12 ore al giorno in edicola.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ora ho paura della monotonia... lo sapete??
> xo spero sempre in un uomo tutto x me


ma tutti gli uomini sono per te nel grado in cui tu lo vuoi. la monotonia poi viene da sé, dal momento che ti abitui di una situazione. il tuo modo di cercare amore ha tutte le probabilità di finire nella più piatta calma che si è visto da secoli.

per te ci vuole un uomo che non ha legami se non a te, e che vive una vita spericolata piena di sorprese e nessuna certezza, cosa che però non vuoi. eppure è tanto semplice. i ragazzi della tua età non hanno niente, non sanno dove andare e come fare una qualunque cosa. quindi sei tutti i giorni e tutti i momenti nell'ansia e nell'attesa che vada bene o anche no, e alla fine delle giornate lunghissime ti addormenti, sperando che sopravvivi anche il giorno successivo.

con i vecchi orsi invece, trovi la figura paterna che ha già superato tutte queste incertezze e ha eliminato il caos. ma senza caos, c'è solo il rituale della monotonia.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ero felice ma ora nn più.......  ho l'ansia


in effetti sei ansiosa e incasinata a palla....  ed hai solo 25 anni ...uh signur


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto perchè avevi scritto che stai 12 ore al giorno in edicola.



ci stoooo dalle 8 del mattino alla sera.... ma loro tutta la settimana stanno con me... 
poi iil fine settimana col padre che il venerdi che ha loro dovrebbe stare in casa ma esce.. io sono state due domeniche sole che sono stata via... nn tutte le domeniche lo fo
adesso nn so nemmeno quando lo rivedrò :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

nn mi ci fare pensareeeee ti pregoooooooooo


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma tutti gli uomini sono per te nel grado in cui tu lo vuoi. la monotonia poi viene da sé, dal momento che ti abitui di una situazione. il tuo modo di cercare amore ha tutte le probabilità di finire nella più piatta calma che si è visto da secoli.
> 
> per te ci vuole un uomo che non ha legami se non a te, e che vive una vita spericolata piena di sorprese e nessuna certezza, cosa che però non vuoi. eppure è tanto semplice. i ragazzi della tua età non hanno niente, non sanno dove andare e come fare una qualunque cosa. quindi sei tutti i giorni e tutti i momenti nell'ansia e nell'attesa che vada bene o anche no, e alla fine delle giornate lunghissime ti addormenti, sperando che sopravvivi anche il giorno successivo.
> 
> con i vecchi orsi invece, trovi la figura paterna che ha già superato tutte queste incertezze e ha eliminato il caos. ma senza caos, c'è solo il rituale della monotonia.



ma per monotonia intendo far morire la coppia


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in effetti sei ansiosa e incasinata a palla....  ed hai solo 25 anni ...uh signur



mi fate venì l'ansia se mi io vi scrivo feliceeee 

e una parte di voi mi ha risposto che sogno  uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

poi sapete xkè lo pensooooo ho il suo profumo di sopraaaaa 
me lo sono spruzzato in ricordo di ieri


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ssssiiiii ...sssssiiiiiii


ehm ehm ..tra l'avatar e il......sssiiii..mi conturbi Fiamma....ocio che........


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma per monotonia intendo far morire la coppia


anch'io. non puoi separare monotonia sessuale dalla monotonia generale.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

è in chattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt 


uffi povera illusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anch'io. non puoi separare monotonia sessuale dalla monotonia generale.



è verooooo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> è verooooo


allora ti sei deciso, vieni a giocare a nonni? monotonia totale. manco riescono ad alzarsi. però nella monotonia da vecchi, tenersi la mano è ancora una delle cose che si fa regolarmente :rotfl:


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> è in chattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> uffi povera illusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Rassegnati, l'hai conosciuto cosi.


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Rassegnati, l'hai conosciuto cosi.



ma ci sto maleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma per monotonia intendo far morire la coppia


Ma quello dipende soprattutto da te lui deve fare la sua parte " di non scassato re di zebre dei" e tu la tua ... Quindi evita di soffocarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm ..tra l'avatar e il......sssiiii..mi conturbi Fiamma....ocio che........


 Ocio che..... Non sei per nulla puro.....oook


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> è in chattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> uffi povera illusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Oddioooo ma ti stai ammalando apa: smettilaaaaaaaaa


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ocio che..... Non sei per nulla puro.....oook



attenta Fiamme', che il Lothar ti vuol trasformare in ...nulla!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> allora ti sei deciso, vieni a giocare a nonni? monotonia totale. manco riescono ad alzarsi. però nella monotonia da vecchi, tenersi la mano è ancora una delle cose che si fa regolarmente :rotfl:


 tu ci provi ma mi sembra sorda al tuo richiamo....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> attenta Fiamme', che il Lothar ti vuol trasformare in ...nulla!:rotfl:


La vedo difficile


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La vedo difficile


donna niente e'impossibile per Lothar......scherzi con il fuoco...


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna niente e'impossibile per Lothar......scherzi con il fuoco...


È lo scrivi ad una che si chiama fiammetta?  solo per questo ti meriteresti uno smeraldo, non li do quindi lo scrivo.... In chiaro


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È lo scrivi ad una che si chiama fiammetta?  solo per questo ti meriteresti uno smeraldo, non li do quindi lo scrivo.... In chiaro



appunto mia regina...ci..''infuocheremo''per benino..perche'fuoco e fuoco..in genere....


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> LO FATTO E MI HA DETTO CH NN VA CON NESSUNA
> 
> NN SAPRòòòò MAI SE SARà VERO


voglio una torta alla marjiuana


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna niente e'impossibile per Lothar......scherzi con il fuoco...


Lothar appena finito chat con tipa in sito per persone impegnate.
Pensa che lei mi ha intrattenuto parlandomi dei suoi problemi gastrointestinali.
Passato voglia di cenare.
Veramente quei siti sono selva oscura!


----------



## maya (4 Marzo 2013)

Si mi ci ammalo


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar appena finito chat con tipa in sito per persone impegnate.
> Pensa che lei mi ha intrattenuto parlandomi dei suoi problemi gastrointestinali.
> Passato voglia di cenare.
> Veramente quei siti sono selva oscura!



ahahahahah...amico fai come me..io le chat le evito come peste...quindi...batezzo 4-5 profili..scrivo a tutte meravigliosa email(copia incolla che ho poco tempo...)poi mi ''siedo e aspetto''...la fagiana prima o poi abbocca.
Solo dopo..qualche riga in chat...et cape????

Guarda spettacolo tv in Piazza Grande(noi la chiamamo cosi'invece di Maggiore).. e ascolta le poesie del Grande Lucio...sara'cosa bellissima..ore 21 stasera credo...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appunto mia regina...ci..''infuocheremo''per benino..perche'fuoco e fuoco..in genere....


in genere... è un mettere le mani avanti...non si sa mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah...amico fai come me..io le chat le evito come peste...quindi...batezzo 4-5 profili..scrivo a tutte meravigliosa email(copia incolla che ho poco tempo...)poi mi ''siedo e aspetto''...la fagiana prima o poi abbocca.
> Solo dopo..qualche riga in chat...et cape????
> 
> Guarda spettacolo tv in Piazza Grande(noi la chiamamo cosi'invece di Maggiore).. e ascolta le poesie del Grande Lucio...sara'cosa bellissima..ore 21 stasera credo...


AH grande Lucio...
Ci conoscevamo
( tento che adesso partono di nuovo con la storia)
Conosciuto a trattoria da Vito.
Ci veniva pure Guccini.

Lucio Dalla
era nano come me!

Ma dal punto di vista musicale per me resta geniale sta roba qui...
[video=youtube;x6dExttnq64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6dExttnq64[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> opcorn:


ci mangi su??? chi vince???


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar appena finito chat con tipa in sito per persone impegnate.
> *Pensa che lei mi ha intrattenuto parlandomi dei suoi problemi gastrointestinali.
> Passato voglia di cenare.*
> Veramente quei siti sono selva oscura!


e secondo me ti è andata pure bene  un mio amico farfallone se deve ancora ripija dopo aver intrattenuto lliason  dangereuse in certi luoghi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah...amico fai come me..io le chat le evito come peste...quindi...batezzo 4-5 profili..*scrivo a tutte meravigliosa email(copia incolla che ho poco tempo...)poi mi ''siedo e aspetto''...la fagiana prima o poi abbocca.*
> Solo dopo..qualche riga in chat...et cape????
> 
> Guarda spettacolo tv in Piazza Grande(noi la chiamamo cosi'invece di Maggiore).. e ascolta le poesie del Grande Lucio...sara'cosa bellissima..ore 21 stasera credo...


su questo hai perfettamente ragione ...mi tocca quotarti


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ci mangi su??? chi vince???



se ti manda la Mail delle Meraviglie, vince lui
ergo, non aprirla!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> se ti manda la Mail delle Meraviglie, vince lui
> ergo, non aprirla!


A me lui l'ha mandata...
E confermo
sa il fatto suo...

anche fagiana più accorta ci casca....

No inutile chiedere non te la passo

sarebbe tradimento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me lui l'ha mandata...
> E confermo
> sa il fatto suo...
> 
> ...



dunque ti sei innamorato perdutamente anche tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> se ti manda la Mail delle Meraviglie, vince lui
> ergo, non aprirla!


Rischio di essere incenerita?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me lui l'ha mandata...
> E confermo
> sa il fatto suo...
> 
> ...


Ma tu casomai sei fagiano :rotfl::rotfl:non fai testo:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu ci provi ma mi sembra sorda al tuo richiamo....


Non ci provo. Certo che sarebbe un bel bocconcino, ma nella vita ho anche altri interessi, e il sesso ha un ruolo sempre meno importante. Ma non soffro di monotonia.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> dunque ti sei innamorato perdutamente anche tu?



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
è uno scherzo vero?


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> opcorn:


meravigliosa faccina la voglio


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ci provo. Certo che sarebbe un bel bocconcino, ma nella vita ho anche altri interessi, e il sesso ha un ruolo sempre meno importante. *Ma non soffro di monotonia.*


immagino di no infatti


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> dunque ti sei innamorato perdutamente anche tu?


Si....
e sapessi di chi....
















































DI ME!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rischio di essere incenerita?


Se ti metti sotto la mia protezione no...
Non saresti la prima che salvo dalle sue sgrinfie...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ti metti sotto la mia protezione no...
> Non saresti la prima che salvo dalle sue sgrinfie...


 Oohhh ecco mi posso fidare ciecamente di te... Invece che del "pericoloso" Lothar ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dice che nn ha avuto tutte ste relazioni....
> glielo detto col cuore in mano va bene giuro che la prox volta prendo una scatola di preservativi


senti fammi una cortesia che mi sta venendo l'angoscia. Un esamino. Dovrebbe essere gratuito. Ma porca puttana, gli pulisci casa e ti devi portare dietro pure i condom. La prossima volta ti devi portare anche un ruolino di lasagne e ti dà dietro i pedalini da rammendare. Ma porca puttana.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> meravigliosa faccina la voglio



c'è già tra le faccine..


----------



## maya (5 Marzo 2013)

Buongiorno ed eccomi si ricomincia!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Buongiorno ed eccomi si ricomincia!!!


Buongiorno Maya ..... Sarà il caso che vado al lavoro ciaoooo


----------



## maya (5 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno Maya ..... Sarà il caso che vado al lavoro ciaoooo



buon lavoro io ci sono già e ci sto fino a stasera.. :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> buon lavoro io ci sono già e ci sto fino a stasera.. :unhappy:


comincia con un sorriso che magari ti passa di più, piagnona


----------



## maya (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comincia con un sorriso che magari ti passa di più, piagnona




 mi manca la voglia d sorridere


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti fammi una cortesia che mi sta venendo l'angoscia. Un esamino. Dovrebbe essere gratuito. Ma porca puttana, gli pulisci casa e ti devi portare dietro pure i condom. La prossima volta ti devi portare anche un ruolino di lasagne e ti dà dietro i pedalini da rammendare. Ma porca puttana.


.......senza preservativo?


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......senza preservativo?


sei guarita scricciolo? (quanto sono chioccia oggi)


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei guarita scricciolo? (quanto sono chioccia oggi)




Si, mi sento un pò meglio.
Finalmente la febbre è scesa a 38, dopo giorni di 39 e mezzo.
Ma sento che sto guarendo...
mamma che botta.

Ti sono mancata?


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, mi sento un pò meglio.
> Finalmente la febbre è scesa a 38, dopo giorni di 39 e mezzo.
> Ma sento che sto guarendo...
> mamma che botta.
> ...


i tuoi chiodini soprattutto


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i tuoi chiodini soprattutto


non li ho più
si sono rappucciti tutti.
ora ho più scapole che chiodini




tragedia


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, mi sento un pò meglio.
> Finalmente la febbre è scesa a 38, dopo giorni di 39 e mezzo.
> *Ma sento che sto guarendo*...
> mamma che botta.
> ...


Sono contenta.:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......senza preservativo?


:sbatti:


----------



## gas (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :sbatti:


vedo che siamo già partiti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non li ho più
> si sono rappucciti tutti.
> ora ho più scapole che chiodini
> 
> ...


mangia...non ascoltare annablume.una bella fetta di diaframma, da noi la chiamiamo cadea e la diamo ai convalescenti


----------



## Flavia (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mangia...non ascoltare annablume.una bella fetta di diaframma, da noi la chiamiamo cadea e la diamo ai convalescenti


ascolta Min, mangia
ma qualcosa di commestibile


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oohhh ecco mi posso fidare ciecamente di te... Invece che del "pericoloso" Lothar ....


Lascia stare,ancora non hanno capito che l'utente che ti ha incuriosito non è fra loro....!Ti piace essere corteggiata ma fino ad un certo punto,sei attratta da chi scappa,il fascino dell'uomo misterioso...!


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mangia...non ascoltare annablume.una bella fetta di diaframma, da noi la chiamiamo cadea e la diamo ai convalescenti


sta cucinando Mattia.
Uno scontro di culture proprio.
Con l'influenza nella famiglia tebana si da importanza ai liquidi, frutta, succhi, riso integrale e verdura per non affaticare il fisico nel picco influenzale ma reidratarlo mentre a casa napulè...
Ieri è andato a fare la spesa.
:scared:

Quando ho capito cosa voleva farmi mangiare...mi sono sentita senza speranza.

poi è andata bene.
Abbiamo raggiunto un compromesso.
Ho mangiato due forchettate di quattro salti in padella con funghi porcini unti e bisunti e di secondo mi ha fatto il riso basmati in bianco con un hamburger di manzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sta cucinando Mattia.
> Uno scontro di culture proprio.
> Con l'influenza nella famiglia tebana si da importanza ai liquidi, frutta, succhi, riso integrale e verdura per non affaticare il fisico nel picco influenzale ma reidratarlo mentre a casa napulè...
> Ieri è andato a fare la spesa.
> ...


...


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


eddai, apprezza la buona volontà.
voleva farmi mangiare qualcosa di sostanzioso e secondo lui buono, e considerato che non sa cucinare ha comprato quattro salti in padella.

l'alternativa era la pasta al forno maxima di sua madre


madonna che orrore.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Sono oramai 25 mesi che alcune forumiste mi stanno dietro ma io non mi sono ancora innamorato di loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono oramai 25 mesi che alcune forumiste mi stanno dietro ma io non mi sono ancora innamorato di loro.


prova a girarti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prova a girarti.


Sono dentro una rotatoria e continuo a girare in tondo, non vedendo via d'uscita.
E mi gira la testa.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono dentro una rotatoria e continuo a girare in tondo, non vedendo via d'uscita.
> E mi gira la testa.



forse troppi bianchetti????:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> forse troppi bianchetti????:mexican:


No mio caro...
sulla rotatoria c'è la pira pronta...
ma mancano le befane da legarci sopra

per poi fare il sabba...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mio caro...
> sulla rotatoria c'è la pira pronta...
> ma mancano le befane da legarci sopra
> 
> per poi fare il sabba...


stai facendo un casino che... il sabba lo fanno le streghe. Che ballano nude e non legate. Le streghe le bruciavano... non mi ricordo... aspè...


----------



## maya (5 Marzo 2013)

bello il mio discorso diventa base per mille discorsi....


----------



## gas (5 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> bello il mio discorso diventa base per mille discorsi....


più che la base di mille discorsi, secondo me è diventato cazzeggio
anche perchè molti forumisti sono ancora in rianimazione
a causa del troppo stress accumulato per il non farsi capire


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> più che la base di mille discorsi, secondo me è diventato cazzeggio
> anche perchè molti forumisti sono ancora in rianimazione
> a causa del troppo stress accumulato per il non farsi capire


infatti sono tornata qui


----------



## gas (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti sono tornata qui


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai facendo un casino che... il sabba lo fanno le streghe. Che ballano nude e non legate. Le streghe le bruciavano... non mi ricordo... aspè...


Ma devo fare la parodia della canzone di gabry ponte
in luna conte....capisci?

E la stravierò con un nuovo effetton speciale per la festa delle donne...


----------



## maya (5 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> più che la base di mille discorsi, secondo me è diventato cazzeggio
> anche perchè molti forumisti sono ancora in rianimazione
> a causa del troppo stress accumulato per il non farsi capire



capisco


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, mi sento un pò meglio.
> Finalmente la febbre è scesa a 38, dopo giorni di 39 e mezzo.
> Ma sento che sto guarendo...
> mamma che botta.
> ...


Mi hai affebbrata. Ora non sono al pc ma appena posso prendo la faccina febbrile ...


----------

